# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  انتظار الخظوبه اذابت قلبي

## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
-----((من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه ))-----
فحينما فقدت امي بقيت متحيرا في نفسي افكر دائما هل ان الله سبحانه عوض الانسان بحنان من نوع آخر لكي يملئ فراغ الحنان عند من فقد امه ؟؟
الى ان سمعت مقالتا لاحدهم يقول :
ان من فقد الحنان في احضان امه سيجدها في احضان زوجته !!
وهنا بدئت افكرفي نفسي يا هل ترى ان الزوجه تعلم بهذا الامر الاخطير 
؟
وهل تعلم الزوجه بان الرجل الذي يأتي للحياة الجديده باي امل ياتي ؟؟
وما هو توقعه من زوجته ؟؟
بقيت متفكرا في هذه الامور وانا بين اليأس والرجاء !!
لابأس بكل امرأه ان تحاسب نفسها ولو للحظات هل انها ادت ما عليها بحيث لحظة الموت حينما تفتح عينيها بوجه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
تستطيع ان تقول :
أوفيت يا امير المؤمنين ؟؟
كما كان يقوله اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام حين الشهاده لامامهم عليه السلام 0
حينما قال النساء يا رسول الله كيف لا نجاهد لنصل الى مقام الرجال في الاخره وهؤلاء الرجال يصيبهم ما يصيبهم في سبيل الله سبحانه!!
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله جهاد النساء حسن التبعل 0
وهذه الروايه من مشهورات الروايات0
نرجع للمقاله التي قالت(( ان من يفقد الحنان من امه يجده في احضان زوجته))
اصابتني بحالات مختلفه :
مرتا افكر في نفسي باني وجدت ضالتي المنشوده وسأرتوي من ماء عذب وعين صافيه الحنان الحنان لا عطش بعد اليوم ؛ فتراني متفائلا بكل شيئ وارى كل شيئ يبتسم في وجهي !!
ومرتا افكر بان الزمان بيني وبين الوصول الي هذه العين الفياحه بعيد بعيد جدا لاني لازلت صغيرا ولا اعلم سأصل اليها ام لا ؟؟
فحينها ارى كل شيئ يعبس في وجهي !!
الى ان وصلت لابواب الغايه المنشوده حيث بلغت سنا يجرؤني ان ابوح بما يجيش في صدري0
وبدت افكر من اين ابدء ؟
وكيف ساختار ؟
وعلى اي شجرة احط؟
ومن اي شجرة اقتطف زهرتي ؟
فرأيت ان افضل شيئ ان ابحث اولا ما يقوله القرآن والعتره عن المرأه المثاليه 0
ثم اطابق بينها وبين مارأيت من النساء في جامعة بغداد وبنات الاقرباء
وغيرهن0==سيأتي في اثناء ذكر ذكريات الخطوبه استخاره عجيبه لسماحة المروحم السيد الكشميري قدس سره ==
=====تابعونا للبقيه حفظ الله قلوبكم ==

----------


## forever

طرح اكثر من رائع 
وبانتظار البقيه
تقبل مروري

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أخي اويس 
في شوق للتتمة 
تحياتي وامنياتي بالموفقية الدائمة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أسلوب جميل في الطرح*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بانتظار البقية...*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## سـلـوان

*رحــم الله والـداتك واسكنهــا فسيح جناته..*

*والله يعوضك خير..*

*ونتظــر منك التكلمـة..*
*أسـلوبك عفوي وحلو..*
*موفق أخي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
السلام عليكم :
اشكر مروركم وتقبل الله سبحانه اعمالكم 
دمتم لنا

----------


## نور الهدى

طرح رائع 

يحوي من التشويق والفائدة الشي الكثير 

بنتظار التكلمة خيو

----------


## همس الصمت

*طرح رائع وجميل ،،*
*يسلمووووا خيو ،*
*وفي انتظار المزيد ،*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*اويس ابدعت في الطرح*

*واياك ان تمس جامعة بغداد* 

*انصكك تره ههههه*

*تحياتي لك واتمنا ان تجد ضالتك بالتوفيق اخي*

*لاتنسى التكملة...........*

*وشكرا*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*ايها الاخوه والاخوات هل تأذنوا لي ان اتكلم بصراحه؟؟؟ هنا استشيركم وانتظر جوابكم لكي استمر بالموضوع الذي هو احلي من الشهد الصافي ؛ وانما اقول ذلك لان باعتقادي كما ينقل 
(((لا حياء في الدين))
واكثر الانحرافات نتجت لعدم التحدث بصراحه نزيهة وعفيفه ولو انا التزمنا الصراحه مع اخواننا واخواتننا واطفالنا لما كان هذا اليوم الاسود يطل علينا 0
احب اتكلم بصراحه جدا لكي يفهم الشاب كيف يحل معاناته الجنسيه بما يرضي امام زمانه وكذلك النساء يفهمون ما يعاني ابنائهن وتفهم البنات ما يعاني الشباب ويرحموهم بحجابهم وحشمتهن0
فهل اتكلم بصراحه ام اترك الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## نور الهدى

هذا الصرح الشامخ هدفه الافادة لكل من اراد الاستفادة 


وما في احسن من الصراحه في الحدود المسموحه لنا 

لا ضير في الوضوح دام انه لا يخالف الدين والشرع ولا يخدش الحياء ,  وقد ذكرت اخي الكريم الصراحه التي وصفتها بالعفيفة 

 فهذا هو المطلوب 


فأنا والعياذ من كلمة انا اول المصوتين لك بالمتابعه 



دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جميل جدا ماكتبت اخي اويس*
*في انتظار البقيه وانا من المتابعين لطرحك*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
كان لي صديق في جامعة بغداد وهو الان طبيب قال لي انك خطئان في اسلوب انتخاب الزوجه !
قلت: له ولماذا ؟
قال :
الافضل ان تصادق فتاة كما انا صادقت ((---))
وبعد ان تعرفت عليها وعلى اخلاقها تتزوج منها 0
قلت له ابدا لا ارى ان هذا العمل صحيح لاسباب :
1-يجب ان يكون ذلك برضى والديها ومجرد ان تذهب لطلب ذلك منهما فلا يرضيا لانهما يطلبان منك الخطوبه وبصوره رسميه 0الا ان تكون باحثا عن زوجه من عوائل غير مرغوب بهم وعادتا هذه العوائل لا تفي بناتهم معك لانها كما في الحديث الشريف ((من اغتاب لك فقد اغتاب عليك ))
فالتي تخون والديها بهذه الرابطه كيف تتوقع ان تفي معك؟
قال: صديقي لا انني استطيع ان ارضيهما بعد ذلك
قلت له :
انا  لا افهم انك ستنجح بطريقتك هذه  لان اي عمل بدايته معصيه حتما عاقبته سيئه ((والنتيجه المأساويه كانت هكذا ))
2-وقلت لصديقي الدكتور ان اي علاقه ان كانت بعد الزواج عادتا وعلى الاغلب تكون موفقه لانه سينمو الحب مع نمو الروابط بينهما ولا يعيشان حالة العطش المكبوت 0
ان الشارع المقدس لما جعل قوانين في الخطوبه وحدد المقدار الذي يجوز نظر بعضهما لبعض كان يعلم بان لا حاجة لاكثر من ذلك ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها 
وانت بعد ان تتزوجها لا يتركك الشيطان ويبدء بالوسوسه في صدرك قائلا هي هذه التي عملت ما عملت معك خائنتا ربها كيف تتوقع الوفاء منها وفي الحديث:
ان للشيطان مقاعد لجنوده ويرتبهم حسب مقاماتهم قربا وبعدا منه فاقربهم منه الشيطان الذي يوقع الخلاف بين الزوجين ويفرق بينهما0
3-ان الزوج ان كان حكيما فاهما يستطيع ان يربي الزوجه حسب ما يحب بعد الزواج وقلبه آمن من وساوس الشيطان ودائما يدفع بالتي هي احسن فيكون بينهما مودتا ورحمه وهذا وعد من الله سبحانه في سورة فصلت ((*وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ* *حَمِيم**ٌ (34*))
ولکن صدیقی اصر على قوله وبدء
 بعلاقاته معها الى ان جائني يوما وهو فرح جدا جدا!!!!!!!
قلت له ما دهاك اراك فرحا ؟؟
قال: واعدتها ان اذهب معها الى بابل ((منطقه قريبه من النجف الاشرف والحله )) يقال انها اثار قصور نمرود منطقه سيا حيه في العراق0
قلت له :
يعني ترتكب ما حرم الله سبحانه ؟؟
قال لي :
لا ابدا وانما اتمتع بها0
قلت له وهذه باكر وهل يجوز التمتع بالباكر ؟؟
قال لي :
انا اقلد سماحة السيد الصدر (قدس سره ) وهو يجوّز ذلك 0
قلت له وهل سألته بنفسك ؟؟
قال: لا وانما نقل ذلك لي الاخ (000)(الان هو طبيب جراح في بريطانيه)
قلت له حبيبي الم يقل العلماء ان من الموارد المتفق عليها بين فقهاء الشيعه هو الاحتياط في المال والدماء والفروج؟
فان لم تسمع بنفسك من السيد فلا تستعجل واخر سفرتك0
قال:
لا ان الدكتور فلان اعتمد عليه وهو عندي ثقه 0
وبالفعل ذهب معها وقضى النهار معها هناك  وجائني في الليل ثملا لايعقل من ذكرياته التي مضت وكان يردد ماقالته وما قال لها 0
وانا اقول له دعني انام 0
طبعا عمله هذا آذاني كثيرا لاني بقيت حائرا هل اسرع في الزواج ولكني اخاف ان اقع في احضان بارده وتذهب امنياتي هدرا ام اصبر ؟
وكيف لي بالصبروذكريات هذا الاخ تطنطن في اذني والمناظر المزعجه في الجامعه التي كل يوم تقابلني و بلهيب نارها تحرقني 0
تذكرت كلمه قر اتها من احد علماء الاخلاق 
((اعظم السياسات سياست النفس ))
وكلام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
معلم النفس اجدر بالتعليم من معلم الناس 
قلت يانفسي من يقول ان عمل صاحبنا هذا كان صحيحا ؟
وبالفعل ذهبت الى النجف الاشرف بنفسي وسألت السيد رحمة الله عليه 0
سماحة السيد ان احد الاصدقاء نقل عنكم بانه يجوز التمتع بالباكر ؟
قال (رحمة الله عليه ):
لا لايجوز عندي!!
قلت له سماحة السيد ولكن فلان نقل عنكم وصاحبنا تمتع بصاحبته وهي باكر 0
الله يعلم حينما سمع مقالتي احمر وجهه حتى اني لا اعلم ءاستحيت ام خفت منه ؟
وهنا هدئت قليلاو قلت لا خير في عدم الاحتياط وكم نبهت صاحبنا وقلت له ان الامام  عليه السلام  يقول اخوك دينك فاحتط لدينك  0
ورجعت افكر بقضيتي مرتا اخرى0
وكان الجو الجامعي بين بنات محجبات وبنات سبحان الله اشد من العاريات ومع الاسف بعض المحجبات كانه ترى المؤمن لها محرم لانها محجبه وهذا مؤمن 0
ناسيه ان الغريزه غريزه والظاهر مؤمن اما الباطن كله بحاجه انسانيه الفرق ان المؤمن نفسه منه في عناء والناس منه في راحه  فبالحقيقه مصيبته اشد 0
فكّرت ان اخطب بنت احد الاقرباء ولكن بطريقه صحيحه ؛فارسلت لها رساله بيد اختي الصغيره بعد ان عاهدتني ان تستره عليّ وكتبت في الرساله ----سياتيكم انشاء الله تعالى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احسنت الطرح*
*في الانتظاار* 
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تشوقت لمعرفة البقية..*
*بالانتظار...*
*يعطيك العافية*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## سـلـوان

*ما شاء الله عليك,,*
*أعجبني حسن تصرفك..*
*بـ إنتظــار التكملة..*
*بالتوفيق..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اويس 
رائعة هي حكايتك 
تحمل الكثير من العظة 
بانتظار التتمة

----------


## محبة البضعه

طرح رائع

بانتظار التكملة

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
السلام عليكم :
اشكر مروركم وتقبل الله سبحانه اعمالكم 
دمتم لنا

----------


## سيناريو

*أويس القرني* 
*أشكرك على طرحك* 
*بارك الله فيك* 

*دمت بسعادة..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أخي الكريم*

*طرح موفق وشيق*

*أتوق لمعرفة بقية الأحداث*

*لا أظنني سأصبر الى الجمعة القادمة>>> موعد النت*

*سدد الله خطاك*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
القسم (3)
ان الدافع الاساسي للرساله كان عوامل شتى منها وسوسة سماحة الدكتور
وسفرته الخاطئه والتي كان نتاجها العداء بينهما 
(*أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى شَفَا* *جُرُف**ٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (109)*)
والعامل الاخر الذی هو ام المصائب لکثیر من الشابات وللاکثر الاکثر الشباب المساکین ّ!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذه الطامه الكبرى ؟؟
كثير يرى ان فتاة تنظر اليه فلا يشك انها عشقته ويسرح ويمرح بافكاره ويخطط ليل نهار لها ساهرا ليله ولايشك ان الحوريه كذلك ساهره في حبه !!!!
بينما هي لاتعلم ولاتحلم بهذا الطائر المسكين الذي القى بنفسه في قفص حبها وهي غافله عنه وكانت نظراتها غير مقصوده بل هي سارحه بهمومها تفكر بقضاياها التي ينم عن برائتها 
((*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ* *الْغَافِلَات**ِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآَخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (23)*)
فانا کنت ابحث عن الزوجه التي تملئ لي فراغ الحنان وعندي اهداف طويله عريضه ولكن الشيطان وما ادراك ما الشيطان القاني في متاهات بين هضاب وتلال من الاشواك المسمومه فبدئت اركض وراء ما يملي الشهوه وينجيني من الام الغريزه مثل كثير من الشباب يبدء بريئ طاهر ولكن ينسى الحقيقه فلا يجد نفسه الا وهو في شبك الشيطان!!
كنت اذهب الى بيت اقربائي وكلما فتحت الباب بنته احمرّ وجهها خجلا 
ولكن احمرار وجهها كانت جمره مشتعله في قلبي لا اشعر معه افي الشتاء انا ام في الصيف؟
واذهب الى صاحبي الدكتور واقول له وانا حصلت على البغيه الموعوده
بينما تبين بالمستقبل بان هذه المسكينه كان يحمر وجهها لا لحبها لي بل لانهم لا يملكون شيئا يقدموه لي فلانزعاجها من ورودي يحمرّ وجهها 
وانا المسكين سارح هاءم بخيالاتي الواهي واظن اني حرّمت النوم عليها  
فلكي اخلصها مما اتصور انها بشباك عشقي حائره بعثت الرساله 
بينما هي في الحمام في حال تنظيف الخس الذي جلبه ابوها 
فما ان دخلت اختي الى الحمام لاعطاء الرساله وانا ياليتكم ترون حالي و
اضطرابي منتظر قدوم اختي رايتها خرجت فاره مهروله ومولوله !!!!!
سالتها اختاه مالخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تشوقت أكثر لمعرفة بقية القصة*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مالخبر ياترى ؟*
*فنحن من المتشوقين والمنتظرين للبقيه*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
قالت اختي:
ماذا كان في الرساله ؟
قلت لها :
اني كتبت لها (اني 000والان افكر ان اقدم على الخطوبه منك وانما كتبت هذه الرساله لكي تكوني على علم من الموضوع 0)
قالت اختي :
انها مجرد ان قرأت الرساله صرخت وبكت وقالت سوف اخبر والدي !!
فقلت لاختي اكتمي الامر وانسي الموضوع لكي افكر ماذا اصنع0
وخرجت مسرعا من البيت نحو القسم الداخلي للجامعه0
وهنا اصابتني حالات واضطرابات لا اعلم المخرج منها !!
اولا فكرت باني لابد ان ارمم الجرح الذي سببته لهذه الفتاة التي كانت غافله عما انا فيه من الاوهام0
وعلمت ان الشيطان يخيل للشباب قضايا ويصوّرها بشكل بحيث لا يشك الانسان بانه على صواب ولكن الحقيقه بخلاف ذلك لاني في كل هذه المدّه ماكنت اشك بانها مغرمه في حبي وتننتظر بلهفه هذه اللحظات التي كنت اظن اني مننت عليها بهذه الرساله 0
وفي القسم الداخلي حيث ودعت النوم وفارقني باكيا على حالي !!
رجعت افكر لو كان لي ام لكنت اضع راسي في احضانها وهي تمسح عن عيوني الدموع الحارّه التي تخرج مع زفرات قلبي المكلوم0
وكنت كلما جاء الليل قلت سأترك الزواج الى ان اكمل البكلوريوس وانا اصارع نفسي لتنسى مرارة الخدعه !
وكلما ذهبت للجامعه رأيت الغانيات القاسيات التي تتفنن بابراز مفاتنها باجمل صوره ولا يهمها ان هؤلاء الشباب يلسعون ويلعقون مفاتنها باعينهم لا ليعيش معها بل ليتمتع بلحظات معها ومع وساوس نفسه ويحاول اقناعها بكل صوره بانه يحبها لا ليبني حياته معها بل لتبيع نفسها رخيصتا له ثم بعد ان حصل المراد يعيد الكره مع التي بعدها وهكذا 
فالذي يعيش الالم كل الالم المؤمن الذي لايريد ان يكذب ولا يخدع0
قال لي 00 هل تعرف جنان ؟؟
قلت لا واي جنان ؟؟
قال معك في نفس القاعه منذ ثلاث سنين قلت لا والله ابدا !!!
ونحن نتحدث قال انظر انظر بسرعه هي هذه 
واشار الى فتاة حمراء الشعر وكاملا بدون حجاب وقال هذه من مدينتك وكل ليلة جمعه اذهب معها وواعدها للعوده مرتا اخرى 0
قلت له معاذ الله ابدا اني احب ان أحفظ نفسي باكرا كما احب ان اتزوج باكرا واتركني ولا تعد عليه هذه الاقتراحات الشيطانيه ويكفيني ما انا فيه من الوساوس0
ولما كنت اعود الى القسم الداخلي اشعر بالضغط النفسي حتى مرّات كنت اذهب الى الحرم الشريف وابكي لينجّيني الله سبحانه من المعصيه 0
وصممت ان اذهب الى النجف الاشرف لاستخير عند السيد الكشميري رحمة الله عليه في الزواج من اقربائي تلك ؛وان السيد كان يقول نيتك كاملا قبل ان تخبره بشيئ ولي معه مواقف عجيبه واهل النجف يعرفونه كاملا 0
وذهبت الى النجف واخبرت والدي باني راحل معه الى كربلاء في ليلة الجمعه وكان قصدي ان استخير 
وحينما صلينا المغرب والعشاء وجلسنا قلت له سيدي ان امكن ان تستخير لي بالقرآن الكريم 0
فتح القران الكريم ثم نظرلي نظرات معبره وقال 000

----------


## همس الصمت

*تشوقنا كثيراً* 
*لمعرفة بقية القصة* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ..*
*ننتظرك ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشوق يغلنا لمعرفة البقيهـ*
*لا تتأخر علينا فيها*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سـلـوان

*الله يعطيك العافية أخوي..*
*نـ نتظـر التكلمة..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وسائل‏الشيعة 
ٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الرِّضَا ع يَقُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ الْمُنْعِمَ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ0
فانا اشكركم 
على مروركم الذي اسرني وشوقني ان اكثر خدمتي لكم والله الموفق للسداد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
ان عيون السيد الكشميري معروفه؛ كانت آيه من آيات الله العظيم ومن يقرء حياته  يرى وصفها هناك لان لها من المعاني ما الله اعلم بها!!!!!!! 
وفهمت من نظراته انه ما اراد ان يتكلم ووالدي جالس بجنبي0
فقال لي :
انا اقرء الآيه وانت ستفهمها 

*((فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ* *بِمَكْرِهِن**َّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآَتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ*))
قال افهمت ؟؟
بقیت حائرا ما ذا اقول ان قلت فهمت ستذهب الفرصه من يدي في توضيحه الذي لا غنى لي عنه ؛وان قلت لا؛ مافهمت فسيوضح الايه ويفهم والدي كل شيئ0
ولكنني رجحت ان اقول ما فهمت وان حدث ما حدث ولعل الله سبحانه ببركة الحرم الحسيني يليّن قلب والدي ويكون فاتحة خير لي 0
فقلت سيدنا ان امكن ان توضحوا الايه 0
الحسين عليه السلام شاهد على ما اكتب  قال :
((هذه فتاة جميلة تريد ان تتزوجها وقد بعثت لها رساله ))
وسكت 0
وهنا بدئت نظرات الوالد –المرحوم—تصوّب سهام الاستفهام نحوي وانا ارتعش لمعاني متعدده لخوفي من الوالد -من فضيحة الرساله – 
وارتعاشات الامل وفرحة السقوط على غصن الورد المعطر؛ واتجه قلبي نحو الامام الحسين عليه السلام وهو يتمتم آيات الشكر والثناء والسؤال منه لاتمام الامر بسلام 0
بعد الرجوع من كربلاء الحبيبه وقبل ان اتحدث مع الوالد بالموضوع فررمن النجف الاشرف الى بغداد حيث الكليه والدراسه 0
وبدئت افكر واخطط للامر الجديد في حياتي 0
فرايت ان اول من اخبره هي اختي التي ربتنا بعد المرحومه امي وضحت بكل ما تملك من اجلنا 0
اتصلت بها واخبرتها بالموضوع !!
قالت :
انك تعلم ان لنا مع هؤلاء خلافات عائليه وانا لا ارغب بهذا الامر 0
فاخبرتها بالاستخاره وقلت لها اخيّ اعفي واصفحي من اجل ولدكي وماذا افعل ابتليت باختيارها0
فقالت لاباس من اجلك ساضحي بكل ما تشتهي نفسي وساخبر الوالد0
كما تعلمون ان النوم هجرني وقبل هجرته بكى عليّ والان بدء ينوح ويصرخ للهفة الانتظار المرّ0
ما صبرت بل اتصلت بوالدي بنفسي واخبرته الخبر وانا ارتعش 0
فقال لي :---تابع---((اعتذر من الاكمال لاشتغالاتي التجاريه الكثيره))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
بعد ان اتصلت بوالدي واخبرته بحاجتي الى الزواج؛ قال لا يا ولدي هذا العمل غير صحيح وينبغي ان تكمل دراستك وبعده نفكر في الموضوع0
فاستحييت وسكت ورجعت خائبا وجلست ملوما محسورا0
ثم اتصل والدي بي وقال الا ترى اصدقائك في الجامعه كلهم يدرسون ومشغولون في الدرس فلماذا لا تقتدي بهم ؟؟؟
قلت له يا والدي وانت تعيش في صدورهم وتعلم ما يدور في قلوبهم وليس المهم بناء صرح الدنيا وان فسدت الاخره 
((وفي الحديث :لا يطاع الله من حيث يعصى))
ثم الاتفرح باني صريح معك وبوح لك بما يجري في قلبي 0
ورجعت افكر في مصيبتي 
قلت ان والدي لا ينام في قبري واهم شيئ ان اكون صادقا مع نفسي وانا اعرف بها وان تجاهلت ما اعلم منها فلا ينفعني تجاهلي
(( بَلِ الْإِنْسَانُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ (14) وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ (15)))
ثم ان الایه صریحه :

((يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لَا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (105 )) 
سألت نفسي هل واقعا انا متأثر من الجو الجنسي بحيث يصعب عليّ مقاومتها واقع بسسببها في معصية الله سبحانه ؟؟
وهل هذه قضيه تشملني انا ام ان الاخرين لهم نفس المصيبه ولكنهم يتغافلون او غافلين 0
ولو تغافلت وادمت دراستي ولكن وقبل نهاية الدرس جائني ملك الموت كما مات قبل ايام صديقي ودفناه في النجف الاشرف فهل انا معذور عند الله سبحانه اوان والدي يخلصني في الاخره 
((فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَلَا أَنْسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلَا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ (101)

قررت ان اتبع المراحل التالي 
المرحله الاولى اذهب الى النجف الاشرف واسأل سماحة السيد الصدر عن حكم من يذهب الى مكان كالكليه ويعلم من نفسه انه يتاثر بها 0
ثم المرحله الثانيه اسال الزملاء واتوسل بهم ان يصارحوني عن وساوس انفسهم0
ثم اعمل بتكليفي الشرعي 0
ذهبت الى النجف الاشرف وبعد الزياره سالت سماحة السيد محمد باقر الصدر:
سيدي:
انا اذهب الى الجامعه في بغداد ونحن في القاعه 45 بنت و40 ولد واكثر البنات يظهرن بمظاهر خليعه والجو الجامعي العام هو جو مشحون بالاستهتار وعدم العفه وانا اتاثر بذلك الجو؛ فهل يجوز ان استمر بدراستي ولم يبقى سوي سنه واحده لاكمال دراستي ام يجب عليّ ان اضحي من اجل حفاظ ديني؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال السيد رحمة الله عليه واسكنه الفسيح من جنته :
(((((((((((انشاء الله يوم غد))))))))))))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان شاء الله ننتظر البقيه* 
*تشوقنا الى معرفة المزيد*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وسائل‏الشيعة 
ٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الرِّضَا ع يَقُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ الْمُنْعِمَ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ0
فانا اشكركم 
على مروركم الذي اسرني والله الموفق للسداد

----------


## amerah

قصه جميله ننتظر البقيه

تسلم اخووي على الطررح الجميل

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محبة البضعه

ننتظر البقية

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

بنتظار التكمله اخي الكريم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلم خوي
اويس القرني
موضوعك رااااائع
بنتظار الجديد
موفق بعون الله
تحيااااااتي
صـوت الاكـرف

----------


## LUCKY

احسنت اخي اويس القرني لما طرحت لنا من موضوع مبتلى به الكثير من الشباب 

اسال من الله لك التوفيق و النجاح 

ننتظر التكمله

لا حُرمنا من جديدك المتميز 

تحياتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وسائل‏الشيعة 
ٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الرِّضَا ع يَقُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ الْمُنْعِمَ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ0
فانا اشكركم 
على مروركم الذي اسرني والله الموفق للسداد

----------


## khozam



----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
قال لي سماحة السيد رحمة الله عليه : 
ان كنت تشعر بان ذهابك الى هناك يؤثر عليك من ناحية الشهوه فان سفرك تعتبر سفر معصيه0
الله يعلم كم فرحت لسماع قوله الشريف لانني ما كان يهمني اي الامرين قال لي ؛ بل كان يهمني ان اعرف تكليفي الشرعي ؛لكي اعلم ان كنت عاصيا ام مطيعا لاني اكره شيئ عندي ان اكذب على نفسي 0
هذه المرحله الاولى ؛ اما المرحله الثانيه: ان اسال اصدقائي عن حالاتهم لكي اعلم هل انني طبيعي في ما يجيش في صدري من هذه الازمات النفسي؟0
اولا؟ ذهبت الى صاحبنا الدكتوروقلت له اخي هل تعلم ان صديقنا المرحوم فلان مات ؟
قال نعم 0
قلت له هل تعلم ان هذا الموت ايضا مكتوب علينا ؟؟
قال نعم 0
قلت له اسالك سؤال ان كنت واقعا تخاف من الموت صارحني لانني اشعر كانني انسان منحرف لا اخاف المعاد والا لماذا انتم تدرسون وكأن هذه البنات امامكم جمادات او اشجار صامت!!!!!!!!!!
قلت له راجعت في تفسير هذه الايه القرانيه الكريمه :


إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا

((يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ))
فوجدت تفسيرها :
اذا عصي الله تعالى في ارض وانت فيها ولم تستطع ان تغيرها فاهجرها0
وتقول الایه ان کنتم تخافون الموت

كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ (57)

وقلت:
له ان احد العلماء كان يتحدث عن ندرة اللقمه من الحلال وهو ياكل فساله احدهم اذن كيف تاكل فقال :
ليس من ياكل ويضحك كمن ياكل ويبكي 0
فاننا لابد ان نعترف باننا في معصيه نسال الله تعالى منها الفرج والمخرج0
هنا قال لي الدكتور :
صدقني انا في اشد ازمه واعترف لك والله شهيد على ما اقول بان سفري واقعا سفر معصيه 
واننا حينما نكون في المختبر وتخرج البنات ايديهن لقياس الضغط اكاد ان اموت من التاثر ولكن ما اصنع؟؟
وهل بعد هذا العمر المديد من الدرس اترك كل شيئ؟؟
لا لا ابدا انشاء الله اتوب بعد نهاية الدرس 0
قلت له فان متّ قبلها؟؟ 
قال عسى الا اموت 0وانت ان خرجت من الجامعه ماذا ستعمل حتما ستفتقر وانا اكون طبيبا غنيا0
سبحان الله 00000000000000سبحان الله 00000000000يا ناس كونوا بالله تعالى واثقين يقول سبحانه:
((وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا (2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا (3))
ان هذا الطبيب اكمل دراسته وانا كما ستاتي القصه هجرت الجامعه ؛ومرّات هو واخوانه اتوا ليقترضوا مني وانا بحمد لله من التجّار النوادر الذين يبيعون ويشترون بالنقد الكامل ووضعه المادي لا يمكن ان يقاس بي :
((وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ ))
جئت الى صديقي الاخر وهو كان من المتدينين مجرد ان اخبرته بكلام السيد الصدر قال الحمد لله ؛ نعم اما انا فلا اغالط نفسي ان الجامعه تؤثر عليّ كثيرا سبحان الله 0 فورا ترك الجامعه وذهب ليبيع المواد المنزليه 0
وجئت الى الثالث وسالته وكان معي صريحا 0
قال اتمنى لو يظهر الامام ويقيم الحدّ عليّ ليرتاح ضميري لان مجيئي للجامعه واقعا سفر معصيه ولكن انا استمر بالدرس واخاف من والديّ واخواني 0
الان وضحت عندي الصوره كاملتا وتعجبت من ذلك الصديق وايمانه ؛ كيف ترك الجامعه وهو مبتسم وغبطته لايمانه 0
اما والدي قال لي مهددا 
والله ان تركت الجامعه سوف000000*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بكل مصادقية .. وبكل عنفوان ..*
*أقف أمام صفحتك المشرقة .. مصفقة وبكل بقوة وسراشة ..*
*لـ جميل طرحك .. و روعة تفكيرك ..*
*معركة رااائعة .. بين قناعاتك .. و إصرار والدك ..*
*بوركت جهووودك خيووو ..*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااااااااااااك ..*
*لا زلنا بإنتظار البقية ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وسائل‏الشيعة 
ٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الرِّضَا ع يَقُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ الْمُنْعِمَ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ لَمْ يَشْكُرِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ0
فانا اشكركم 
على مروركم الذي اسرني والله الموفق للسداد

اشكرك اختي وانا ادعو لكي من اعماق قلبي ان يرزقك جدي الحسين عليه السلام كل ما تاملين

----------


## LUCKY

ننتظر التكمله اخي اويس 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (32*

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة

َ (( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*جزيت خيرا أخي الكريم ولتكن مثالا*
*يحتذى به ....*
*ودائما جعلك الله من المتقين المتبعين لأمر*
*الله ورسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ،،،*
*ونحن بإنتظار البقية وبكل شوق للأحداث*
*الآتية ،،،،*
*دمت برعاية الرحمن وحفظه ونسألكم*
*الدعاء ....*
*تقبل مرور أختكـ* 
*نسيم*

----------


## همس الصمت

*في انتظار التكمله* 
*اخي اويس* 
*والله يجزاك خير*
*ويعطيك الف عافيه .*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
000قلت له :
يا والدي ان تزوجني فساستمر بدراستي مرتاح البال ولا تخاف من المال فان الله كافي عبده 
وهو القائل:
((وَأَنْكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ))

ولکن مع الاسف لم یلتفت لی والدي ولم يقدّر لي صراحتي وتركني اجود بنفسي واصارع النفس والفقر والزمن000 الله يا زمن000 الله يا زمن 000
مالك تعادي من اراد ان يتخلص من فتنتك ويكون سالما من هواكي وملاذكي
قلت في نفسي ان اول الاسلام كثير هجروا ابائهم واخوانهم حبا لله ورسوله ؛والقران حي لكل زمان يسير مع الانسان لكل الاوان وهو القائل :

((قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آَبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (24) ))
فقلت افضل سبيل ان استخير الله سبحانه؛ ولكن لكي ادفع الوسواس عن نفسي قلت انذر نذرا شرعيا صحيحا ان اذا كانت النتيجه جيده ان اعمل بها!!
وبالفعل نذرت وذهبت الى الحرم الشريف المبارك في الكاظمين واستخرت عند احد العلماء فنظر اليّ وقال لاي شيئ هذه الاستخاره فقلت له سيدي ما الايه فقال 00000
فقال افضل ما يمكن ان تخرج في هذا المقام فشكرت الله سبحانه وزرت وودعت الامامين عليهما السلام وذهبت الى النجف الاشرف تاركا كل ما املك في القسم الداخلي من كتب وملابس ووثائق خوف ان تشتاق نفسي للبقاء0
وفي النجف الاشرف وانا مطرود مسكين فقير لامال لي ولا مأوى ؛بقيت حائرا ليس لي من استشيره في امري الا جدي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الذي بدات ابث شكواي له 0
ماذا اعمل؟؟؟
اولا: ليس لي اي راس مال كي ابدء بالتجاره 
ولا والدي يقبلني واشتغل باعتباره !!! 
ثم لا اعلم ماذا سيكون راي الفتاة التي اريد ان اقبل لخطوبتها وانا بهذا المأزق0
ولكن الله الهمني افضل ما كان في الامكان في ذلك اليوم وهو ان ابدء000

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ا*ن تبدأ خيراا ان شاء الله*
*وفي الانتظااار للبقيه* 
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (32*

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة

َ (( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الثقة بالله ...أمر عظيم غفلنا عنه كثيراً  فما أحوجنا اليوم إلى هذه الثقة لنعيد بها توازن الحياة المنهار.
هنيئا لك بهذا النور اللذي في قلبك ونسألكم الدعاء .
وفي انتظار البقية بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*موفق ان شاء الله*

*وبنتظار الباقي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*فكرت ان اذهب الى الحوزه في النجف الاشرف لكي اتخلص من والدي واستطيع ان اعيش وبالضمن اتعلم ديني؛ فتكلمت مع احد الشيوخ بالمساله فقال عندنا في مدرسة كاشف الغطاء غرف فارغه تعال معي لكي ارتب الامر لك0*
*وبالفعل جزاه الله سبحانه خيرا اعطاني غرفه وكانت المدرسه مخيفه جدا لانه ليس فيها سوى الخادم وهو كبير السن والشيخ المتفضل ومجموعه كبيره من التوابيت التي يتركوها بعد دفن موتاهم في المساجد والمدارس الفارغه وكان نصيب مدرستنا لاباس بها0*
*وانا ارجوكم تصوروا حالاتي النفسيه التي كنت اعيشها من بغداد النعومه والطراوه والعطور التي تخمل الانسان وتدعهم سكارى وماهم بسكارى الى التوابيت وروائح الموتى والشيطان كان يخيل لي في كل لحظه اني نائم في احدها 0*
*واخذني الشيخ الى سماحة السيد الصدر رحمة الله عليه واسكنه فسيح جنته فالبسني العمامه بيده الشريفه واعطاني مبلغا من المال كهديه وخرجت متعمما 0*
*الناس يرون ظاهري هادئا كهدوء المحيط الهادئ وصدري كفؤادي ام موسى يكاد ان يخرج قلبي من غليانه لاني لا اعلم ما يكون مصيري لو خطبت قريبتي التي بات ذكرها انسي الوحيد في مدلهمات مصائبي0*
*كان لي صديق من اصل باكستاني يعيش في بغداد وقلت له مرتا حينما كنت في الجامعه اقترح عليك ان اعلمك المسائل الشرعيه الخاصه بالنساء وانت علم اختك التي كانت تدرس في كلية الطب في بغداد وهي تعلم النساء والبنات 0*
*وحينما اخبر اخته فرحت كثيرا وقالت ما احوجنا لانني وصديقاتي لا نفهم كثيرا مكن الاحكام الخاص بنا ونستحي ان نسال عنها 0*
*وبقيت هكذا الى ان ذهبت الى النجف الاشرف 0*
*فجائني يوما الى المدسه وراني على حصير بالي ؛خاسف اللون طاوي البطن ذابل الشفاه فرثي لحالي وقال لي من سيزوجك وكيف تعيش* 
*--في تلكم الايام كان اكثر الطلبه يعيشون في اضيق حال في زمان احمد حسن البكر—*

*قلت له الا تقبل القران الكريم ؟؟*
*قال نعم 0*
*قلت له الا تقرا هذه الايه الكريمه:*
*((فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلَا تَكْفُرُونِ ))*
*فقلت له قرات روايتا تقول احسن الذكر ان تذكر الله سبحانه عند المعصيه*
*فهل من المعقول ان اذكره باحسن الذكر وهو عند المعصيه ولا يذكرني ربي عند جوعي وعطشي0*
*فبكى صديقي رقتا عليّ*
*=سبحان الله دارت الايام والقي القبض على صديقي هذا واستشهد قبل زواجه وانا الذي بكى علي ستعلمون كيف تغيرت احوالي*
*((وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وسعة))*

*لماذا لا نثق بالله بينما نهتز طربا ان اوعدنا بشرا بصفقه او اي طعمه فيها طمع مزيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟=*
*وهكذا بقيت ادرس في الحوزه مجدا اي جد واذهب في ليالي الجمعه الى زيارة الامام الشهيد عليه السلام وانا افكر بالتي اريد خطوبتها وادعو لها ولنفسي ان اظفربها طائرا فاضعه في قفص صدري او سويداء عيني*
*الى ان يوما من ليالي الجمعه وانا خارج من الحرم المبارك عازما الى النجف الاشرف واذا باحد اقرباء البنت قال لي 0000*

----------


## ورد البنفسج

أخي أويس عندما قرأت قصتك منذ بدايتها

تذكرت ما يحصل عندنا في الجامعة فأنا أدرس الطب في البحرين

وأرى نماذج كثيرة من البنات اللواتي يتباهين بالتفسخ وعدم الحشمة

والأدهى والأمر اذا كانت تدعي انها تردي حجاب وتلبس لباس حتى الغير محجبة لاتلبسه

اذا كنا نحن الفتيات يلفتن أنظارنا بلباسهن فكيف ياترى واقع الأمر عند الشباب؟

حتى ان زميلة لي أخبرتني أن أخيها الذي يكبرها سناً ويدرس معنا بالجامعة

قال لها أختاه نحن الشباب لانحتمل أن نرى هذه المناظر فغرائزنا تثار بفعل هرموناتنا

التي لاسيطرة لنا عليها!!!

حينها حقيقة أدركت خطورة الأمر

أكمل أخي فأنا متشوقة لأبعد حد لمعرفة النهاية

أرجوك لا تتأخر في وضع الأحداث

أتمنى أن تكون قد ظفرت بما تتمناه في نهاية المطاف

أعطاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

موضوع رائع وطرح مشوق
الله يوفقك
وفي انتظار البقيه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قال لي اقرباء البنت وهو ضاحكا ومستهزئا 
ومن يعطيك ابنته بعد ان تركت الجامعه 
وتكلم بشكل بحيث افتهمت منه انهم لا يريدون زواجها مني 0
وبالفعل بعثولي من اخبرني بان اترك الموضوع كاملا 0
وبعد ياسي من الخطوبه صممت ان لا اتزوج
واريح نفسي ولا ازيد هما على همي 0
وواضبت على الدرس في تلك المدرسه المهجوره مع وجود المدارس الجديده الجميلة البناء وعصرية التصميم ولكن من يسكنني فيها وانا لا اعرف احدا يسهل لي الوصول اليها ثم كنت استحي كثيرا لاني جديد على هذه الاجواء0
كنت امر على الحرم الشريف واطرافه فاشم رائحة الجنّه ؛عطر مزيج بالروح والمعنى ويشوقك للايمان والصلاة ؛ بعكس روائح الغانيات في بغداد كان يوسوس لك الفجور ويهيج لك وساوس الصدر الخبيث0
وحاولة ان اتناسى الزواج واعطل شوق الحنان الذي تحملت لاجله كل هذه المصائب0
وكنت اكثر اوقاتي اقضيها بالتحصيل والدرس المتواصل 
ورويدا رويدا بدئت تزول السحائب المظلمه بيني وبين ابي حينما راني مستقيما على نيتي لا يثنيني شيئ ولكن بعد ان هدم جميع ما كنت ارجو واتمنى0
غفر الله له واسكنه فسيح جنته هذه مشكلة كثير من الاباء اما لا يفهموا ابنائهم اويتجاهلون او يغتروا بالاكثريه التي لا يهمها باي سبيل ترضي نفسها غافلتا عن رقابة الاله الاكبر0
الجنس حاله انسانيه مفروضه على الانسان ومهّد لها الشارع المقدس الطريق الصحيح ولكن جعل الشيطان عن طريق اعوانه فيه كثير من الحواجزوالموانع 0
جاء احدهم عند الامام الصادق عليه السلام وقال سيدي نفذ صبري متى تقضى حاجتي ؟
قال الامام عليه السلام مادام نفذ صبرك الان ستقضى حاجتك0
وانا بعد ان صممت ان لا اتزوج رجعت عن نيتي وقلت يارب انا لا استطيع الصبر نفذ صبري وان لا تزوجني وعصيت فلا تلومني يوم القيامه 0
والقيت رسالتا في ضريح الامير عليه السلام طلبت فيه ان يسرع في نجاتي من الهلكه!!
كنا نسكن في منطقه بين النجف والكوفه في بيت كبير وجميل 0
وكان فيه مطبخ له بابان احدهما مطل على الحديقه والاخر يفتح داخل البيت 0
وكان في ايران سيد من اصدقاء والدي جاء للزياره واصر عليه والدي بان ياتي الى بيتنا هو وعائلته وبناته 0
ومن حسن التوفيق دفعتني المقدرات الربانيه ان جئت انا ايضا في ذلك اليوم الى البيت ؛ وسالت زوجة والدي من هؤلاء؟؟
 قالت:
 زوار من ايران من اصدقاء والدك 0
فاردت ان ادخل الى البيت من المطبخ لكي لا ازاحم الضيوف0
من الباب المطل على الحديقه ومنه ادخل الى البيت0
ومجرد ان دخلت واذا بفتاة خلفها متجه نحو الباب مشغوله بغسل الصحون ؛فهربت لكي لا تلتفت بدخولي ودخلت الى ساحة الدار واذا بزوجة والدي امامي !
قلت لها ارجوك لا تفوّتي الفرصه واسرعي في خطوبة هذه لي 
لانني تذكرت رسالتي لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام0
قالت0000

----------


## RamSia

السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم اسلوبك رائع وشيق ومليء بالكلمات الروانيه
جذبني حديثك عن جهادك لنفسك 
وكلما قرأت جزءا من قصتك ازداد شوقي لقراءة التالي 
ولكني هنا وصلت لنهاية الاجزاء فلا تتأخر علينا رحم الله والديك 

بانتظار التتمه على احر من الجمر

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

مشكووووور اخي اويس

                                     اسلووووووب مشوووق

                                           وقصة رائعة 

                                         ننتظر المزيد 

                                          وفقك الله....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جدااا رااااائع*
*اكمل فنحن من قراءك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سـلـوان

*من المتابعين..*

*يعطيك العافية...*

*بـ التوفيق..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هنيئا لك ان كنت ساكن في تلك الاراضي الشريفه
جعلنا من زوارها ولو لمرة واجده
وجميل ماقصصته من تلك العبارت لتدفع بالروح لمحاربع كل ماينغص به الحياة
واللجوء الى الله هي افضل وسيله
الله يوفقك في الدارين

----------


## ورد البنفسج

واصل أخي

فنحن متابعون بشغف.

----------


## نسمات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 

*أخي الكريم* 

*قصتك في غاية الرووعه وفيها مووعظه كبيرة لنا* 
*فأرجو ان تكملها بسرعة* 
*فنحن متلهفون لقرائتها ..*

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء !!*

*نسـمـآآت*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*أخي الكريم ازداد شوقي لمعرفة التتمة*

*فعلاً الدنيا  مليئة بما يشيب له الولدان*

*ولكنها لا تخلوا من الصالحين*

*وفقنا الله وإياكم*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً لك اخي اويس على ما افضت لنا من عذب الكلمات 


اللله حافظك و هاديك 

تحياتي القلبيه لك بالتوفيق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الخطوبه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
قالت زوجة ابي لا00 لا00 هذا غير ممكن 0
قلت لها ولماذا ؟؟
قالت لانه خطبوها قبلك !!
قلت لها وما يضرك لو اخبرتيهم ّ!
قالت هذا غير ممكن !!
هنا تذكرت روايات كثيره عن الامام عليه السلام والتي تقول :
ان اسماء شيعتنا واسماء ابائهم مكتوبون عندنا ؛
فان كانت هذه ستكون زوجتي ويرزقني الله تعالى منها الاطفال فلا تستطيع زوجة والدي تمانعني ابدا !!
وذهبت الى النجف الاشرف وتركت الحديث مع زوجة والدي لانني احسست انها لا ترغب بالسعي في هذه المساله واوكلت الامر الى حيدر
روحي فداه
وبدءت استانس بجو النجف الاشرف بحيث ما كنت ابيع توابيت النجف الاشرف بكل ملاذ الدنيا 0
وبعد ايام قرات هذه الروايات في اهمية الزواج وكراهية العزوبه فتغيرت نيتي في الزواج الى نية العباده وكمال الطاعه 0
*****قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع رَكْعَتَانِ يُصَلِّيهِمَا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ سَبْعِينَ رَكْعَةً يُصَلِّيهِمَا الْأَعْزَبُ 
****الْقَدَّاحِ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ ع قَالَ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى أَبِي فَقَالَ لَهُ هَلْ لَكَ زَوْجَةٌ؟؟
 قَالَ:
 لَا
 قَالَ:
 لَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ لِيَ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَا فِيهَا وَ أَنِّي أَبِيتُ لَيْلَةً لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجَةٌ قَالَ ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنَّ رَكْعَتَيْنِ يُصَلِّيهِمَا رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجٌ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَقُومُ لَيْلَهُ وَ يَصُومُ نَهَارَهُ أَعْزَبَ ثُمَّ أَعْطَاهُ أَبِي سَبْعَةَ دَنَانِيرَ قَالَ تَزَوَّجْ بِهَذِهِ وَ حَدَّثَنِي بِذَلِكَ سَنَةَ ثَمَانٍ وَ تِسْعِينَ وَ مِائَةٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبِي قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص اتَّخِذُوا الْأَهْلَ فَإِنَّهُ أَرْزَقُ لَكُمْ 
ولكن مالحيله ؟؟؟
وبعد مدة ذهب والدي الى ايران للزياره مع زوجته 0
وكنت اصلي خلف السيد الجليل رحمة الله عليه عبد الاعلى السبزواري فجائني شيخ من علماء النجف الاشرف وسلم علي وقال :
اين تسكن :
قلت له :
في مدرسة كاشف الغطاء
قال اليوم اكون عندك بعد الظهر0
فرحبت به وبكمال الاستغراب وتمام  التعجب0
فلما جاء بعد الظهر قال لي :
اكتب لي سطرا لكي ارى كتابتك 
كتبت له 
فقال ماشاء الله ماشاء الله كم جميل خطك 
مسكين ما كان يعلم اني فار من جامعة بغداد كان يتصور اني لا اعرف الكتابه!!
ثم قال يا ولدي عندي فتاة وهي بنتي الصغيره 
واريد ان ازوجك اياها ولها من يخطبها ولكن احببتك حين رايتك مرات في صلاة الجماعه 
فارسل من يجيئ ويراها من النساء وباقي الامر سهل يسير0
صدقوني ما كنت اعرف هذا العالم ولكن بكلامه عاد املي في الحياة وفي الانسانيه وكنت اود ان اقع على يديه ورجليه واقبلهما لاني    تعجبت من كبر نفسه ووددت ان ماكنت اتاخر في جوابه ولكن ما الحيله انا لازال مطرود وهذا لا يعلم 
ومع ذالك قلت :
اشكركم وهذا مما فرحت به اولا لان عملكم هذا دليل ايمانكم وتواضعكم 0
واخذت العنوان وواعدته غد ذلك اليوم 
ذهبت الى الكوفه وتوسلت باختي ان تذهب قالت:
كيف ووالدي في ايران 
قلت لها فاذهبي ونمهد المقدمات واذا جاء والدي يتم الامر انشاء الله تعالى0
فذهبت اختي يوم غد وانا جلست في الحرم الشريف لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وقلبي بين الخوف والرجاء وعيني نحو باب الصحن الشريف والاخرى ترمق الضريح ؛الكهف للاجئين الحيارى
واذا باختي من بعيد اشارة اليّ 000

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

آه متى أخلص 
من الإجراءات الرسمية
إلا وزارة الصحة حاطتها
ونحدد مو عد العقد 
وألبس خطيبتي الدبلة

----------


## سـلـوان

*أن شـاء الله بشـارة خير..*

*ونتـظر بقية الحديث..*


*موفقين..*

----------


## RamSia

احداثك مشوقه سيدنا الفاضل 
ولازلنا من المتابعين 
منذ قرأت القصه في البدايه وإلى الآن وانا انتظر كل جزء بفارغ الصبر

لاتنسونا من صالح دعاءكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جميل جدااا* 
*اكتب فنحن في الانتظاار*
*تحياتي*

----------


## نسمات

*ننتظر التكمله ..!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## ورد البنفسج

قصة أخي تحمل موعظة كبيرة

لنا جميعاً

مازلنا متلهفين لإكمال أحداث قصتك المشوقة

تابع أخي 

موفق لكل خير.

----------


## LUCKY

الله يوفقك 


ننتظر التكمله اخي اويس 

تحياتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
فاشارت اختي من بعيد وهي تقول 000لا 000لا00فقلت لها لماذا ؟
قالت ان ترضى باني ربيتك وتعبت عليك فاترك موضوعها 0
وهنا لم اسالها شيئ لكي لا تبقى صورة عنها في ذهني 0
=يقال سالوا احدهم لماذا تريد طلاق زوجتك ؟
قال لازال هي زوجتي فكيف تريدون ان افضح زوجتي ؟
ثم بعد ان طلقها هرعوا اليه سائلين الان قل لماذا طلقتها ؟
قال سبحان الله الان هي مرأه اجنبيه بالنسبه لي فكيف افضحها ؟؟=
فحفظ ماء وجه الناس امل كل شريف يتسابق لكتمان عيوب الناس ومشغول هو بعيب نفسه=
ولكن تحيرت كيف ساواجه الشيخ وماذا اقول له 
بعد ان ضحى هو بفعله النيّر؟!
فكرت ان اتصل بوالدي واخبره بالموضوع عساه ان يقبل ويريحني من قساوة المواجهة بالرد0
وبعد ان اتصلت به قال لي لا تستعجل وسوف اخبرك بخبر هام يوم غد0
وبقيت منتظرا =وانتظار الفرج عباده =
واما الشيخ فلما سالني قلت له ان اخواتي لم يقبلن ان اتزوج الان وامرتني اختي بالتريّث0
فتالم الشيخ كثيرا وانا تمنيت لو متّ من الخجل ولكن ما الحيلة؟!
وانا تعودت على الارق وبقي النوم ينوح على عينيّ0
واتصلت بايران وسالت والدي مالخبر يا ابه ؟؟؟
قال :
اني خطبت لك !!!
من هي يا والدي ؟؟
وكيف تخطب لي بدون علمي ؟؟
قال :
اني خطبت لك تلك التي كانت في المطبخ يوم دخلته عند زيارتهم العتبات في العراق0
سكت وودعته وذهبت لحجرتي التي كنت اعانق فيها اشباح الموتى وانا بين التوابيت الخاويه !!
وتوجه فؤادي نحو املي وكهفي حين لا مناص من الخلاص من مهوى مصابي!
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
قلت له سيدي كيف اقبل وكيف ارفض؟؟
كان بودي ان استفيد من الصلاحيات التي منحها الشرع للخاطب 0
انا قلت لزوجة والدي اخطبوها ولكن بالضوابط الشرعيه وانا كنت اولا قد طالعت عن اوامر اهل البيت عليهم السلام في انتخاب المرأه وهاك بعضها 
***قُلْتُ:
لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنَّ صَاحِبَتِي هَلَكَتْ وَ كَانَتْ لِي مُوَافِقَةً وَ قَدْ هَمَمْتُ أَنْ أَتَزَوَّجَ فَقَالَ لِيَ:
انْظُرْ أَيْنَ تَضَعُ نَفْسَكَ وَ مَنْ تُشْرِكُهُ فِي مَالِكَ وَ تُطْلِعُهُ عَلَى دِينِكَ وَ سِرِّكَ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ لَا بُدَّ فَاعِلًا فَبِكْراً تُنْسَبُ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَ إِلَى حُسْنِ الْخُلُقِ وَ اعْلَمْ أَنَّهُنَّ كَمَا قَالَ 

أَلَا إِنَّ النِّسَاءَ خُلِقْنَ شَتَّى فَمِنْهُنَّ الْغَنِيمَةُ وَ الْغَرَامُ‏
وَ مِنْهُنَّ الْهِلَالُ إِذَا تَجَلَّى لِصَاحِبِهِ وَ مِنْهُنَّ الظَّلَامُ‏
فَمَنْ يَظْفَرْ بِصَالِحِهِنَّ يَسْعَدْ وَ مَنْ يُغْبَنْ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ انْتِقَامُ‏
وَ هُنَّ ثَلَاثٌ
· فَامْرَأَةٌ وَلُودٌ وَدُودٌ تُعِينُ زَوْجَهَا عَلَى دَهْرِهِ لِدُنْيَاهُ وَ آخِرَتِهِ وَ لَا تُعِينُ الدَّهْرَ عَلَيْهِ
· * وَ امْرَأَةٌ عَقِيمَةٌ لَا ذَاتُ جَمَالٍ وَ لَا خُلُقٍ وَ لَا تُعِينُ زَوْجَهَا عَلَى خَيْر
· *ٍ وَ امْرَأَةٌ صَخَّابَةٌ وَلَّاجَةٌ هَمَّازَةٌ تَسْتَقِلُّ الْكَثِيرَ وَ لَا تَقْبَلُ الْيَسِيرَ 

***أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ :
خَيْرُ نِسَائِكُمُ الَّتِي إِذَا خَلَتْ مَعَ زَوْجِهَا خَلَعَتْ لَهُ دِرْعَ الْحَيَاءِ وَ إِذَا لَبِسَتْ لَبِسَتْ مَعَهُ دِرْعَ الْحَيَاء

ِ ***عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله خَيْرُ نِسَائِكُمُ الْعَفِيفَةُ الْغَلِمَةُ 
((غلمه=كثيرة الشهوه))((مع زوجها والحصان مع غيره))

***قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ع خَيْرُ نِسَائِكُمُ الْخَمْسُ قِيلَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ مَا الْخَمْسُ قَالَ:
* الْهَيِّنَةُ 
*اللَّيِّنَةُ
* الْمُؤَاتِيَةُ
* الَّتِي إِذَا غَضِبَ زَوْجُهَا لَمْ تَكْتَحِلْ بِغُمْضٍ حَتَّى يَرْضَى
* وَ إِذَا غَابَ عَنْهَا زَوْجُهَا حَفِظَتْهُ فِي غَيْبَتِهِ
فَتِلْكَ عَامِلٌ مِنْ عُمَّالِ اللَّهِ وَ عَامِلُ اللَّهِ لَا يَخِيبُ 

َ *قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع خَيْرُ نِسَائِكُمُ الطَّيِّبَةُ الرِّيحِ الطَّيِّبَةُ الطَّبِيخِ الَّتِي إِذَا أَنْفَقَتْ أَنْفَقَتْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَ إِذَا أَمْسَكَتْ أَمْسَكَتْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ فَتِلْكَ عَامِلٌ مِنْ عُمَّالِ اللَّهِ وَ عَامِلُ اللَّهِ لَا يَخِيبُ وَ لَا يَنْدَمُ 

ُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِشِرَارِ نِسَائِكُمْ الذَّلِيلَةُ فِي أَهْلِهَا الْعَزِيزَةُ مَعَ بَعْلِهَا الْعَقِيمُ الْحَقُودُ الَّتِي لَا تَوَرَّعُ مِنْ قَبِيحٍ الْمُتَبَرِّجَةُ إِذَا غَابَ عَنْهَا بَعْلُهَا الْحَصَانُ مَعَهُ إِذَا حَضَرَ لَا تَسْمَعُ قَوْلَهُ وَ لَا تُطِيعُ أَمْرَهُ وَ إِذَا خَلَا بِهَا بَعْلُهَا تَمَنَّعَتْ مِنْهُ كَمَا تَمَنَّعُ الصَّعْبَةُ عَنْ رُكُوبِهَا لَا تَقْبَلُ مِنْهُ عُذْراً وَ لَا تَغْفِرُ لَهُ ذَنْباً 

ٍ* قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص شِرَارُ نِسَائِكُمُ الْمُعْقَرَةُ الدَّنِسَةُ اللَّجُوجَةُ الْعَاصِيَةُ الذَّلِيلَةُ فِي قَوْمِهَا الْعَزِيزَةُ فِي نَفْسِهَا الْحَصَانُ عَلَى زَوْجِهَا الْهَلُوكُ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ 

ْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ ع قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله مَا اسْتَفَادَ امْرُؤٌ مُسْلِمٌ فَائِدَةً بَعْدَ الْإِسْلَامِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ زَوْجَةٍ مُسْلِمَةٍ تَسُرُّهُ إِذَا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهَا وَ تُطِيعُهُ إِذَا أَمَرَهَا وَ تَحْفَظُهُ إِذَا غَابَ عَنْهَا فِي نَفْسِهَا وَ مَالِهِ 

ْ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى الرِّضَا ع قَالَ مَا أَفَادَ عَبْدٌ فَائِدَةً خَيْراً مِنْ زَوْجَةٍ صَالِحَةٍ إِذَا رَآهَا سَرَّتْهُ وَ إِذَا غَابَ عَنْهَا حَفِظَتْهُ فِي نَفْسِهَا وَ مَالِهِ 

ِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص مِنْ سَعَادَةِ الْمَرْءِ الزَّوْجَةُ الصَّالِحَةُ 

ٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ ثَلَاثَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ فِيهَا رَاحَةٌ دَارٌ وَاسِعَةٌ تُوَارِي عَوْرَتَهُ وَ سُوءَ حَالِهِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَ امْرَأَةٌ صَالِحَةٌ تُعِينُهُ عَلَى أَمْرِ الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ وَ ابْنَةٌ يُخْرِجُهَا إِمَّا بِمَوْتٍ أَوْ بِتَزْوِيجٍ 
فلو سالني احدا وكيف تطمع بالزواج مع وضعك المادي الذي يرثى له ؟
فاقول :
ان ثقتي بالله كبيره جدا وكنت بوعود الله سبحانه اوثق من وعود البنوك والناس اجمعين حيث قرات هذه الروايات المباركه وكانت اكبر رصيد لي :
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ مَنْ تَرَكَ التَّزْوِيجَ مَخَافَةَ الْعَيْلَةِ فَقَدْ أَسَاءَ بِاللَّهِ الظَّنَّ 

***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَشَكَا إِلَيْهِ الْحَاجَةَ فَقَالَ:
تَزَوَّجْ فَتَزَوَّجَ فَوُسِّعَ عَلَيْهِ 
ثم ما كان يهمني لا جمالها ولا مالها ابدا حيث قرات عن ائمتي عليهم السلام:
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً يُرِيدُ مَالَهَا الْجَأَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَى ذَلِكَ الْمَالِ 
=افهم منه لا يرى خيرها =
***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِذَا تَزَوَّجَ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ لِجَمَالِهَا أَوْ مَالِهَا وُكِلَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ وَ إِذَا تَزَوَّجَهَا لِدِينِهَا رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ الْجَمَالَ وَ الْمَالَ 0
ولكنني احببت ان استفيد من الصلاحيات الممنوحه لي من قبل الشرع المبين حيث قال ائمتي اقرأما قالوا في هذا الامر

ْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ الْمَرْأَةَ أَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا قَالَ نَعَمْ إِنَّمَا يَشْتَرِيهَا بِأَغْلَى الثَّمَنِ 
=اغلى الثمن لانه سيطلعها على اسراره واي ثمن اغلى من اسراره
***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ:
لَا بَأْسَ بِأَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى وَجْهِهَا وَ مَعَاصِمِهَا إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا 

قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام الرَّجُلُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ الْمَرْأَةَ يَتَأَمَّلُهَا وَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى خَلْفِهَا وَ إِلَى وَجْهِهَا قَالَ نَعَمْ لَا بَأْسَ بِأَنْ يَنْظُرَ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا يَنْظُرَ إِلَى خَلْفِهَا وَ إِلَى وَجْهِهَا 

ْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ سَأَلَهُ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا قَالَ نَعَمْ فَلِمَ يُعْطِي مَالَهُ 

ٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قُلْتُ لَهُ أَ يَنْظُرُ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ يُرِيدُ تَزْوِيجَهَا فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى شَعْرِهَا وَ مَحَاسِنِهَا قَالَ لَا بَأْسَ بِذَلِكَ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُتَلَذِّذ0
ومع كل هذا قلت لا اعترض على والدي لاني كتبت رساله لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وانا معتمد عليه ثم لا احزن والدي متوكلا على الله سبحانه0
وبالفعل جاء من ايران فسالته:
يا والدي اشكرك ان خطبت لي ولكن انا ما رايتها الا لحظه وهي معرضه عني !!
قال :
انا ذو ذوق بهذا الامر وكن واثقا بي 0
قلت له وكيف لي بالذهاب الى ايران ؟
قال ان امكن سنجلبها الى العراق 0
قلت له وان لم نستطع ؟
قال نذهب باي صورة كانت 
قلت له وهل بعثت لي اي نيشان او ما اتذكره بها ؟
قال انظر 00000

----------


## ورد البنفسج

متابعة بشغف


مو فق لكل خير أخي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راائع ..*
*اكمل تشوقنا الى المزيد*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ*

*سَلَام**ٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 

اللهم صلی محمد وال محمد حتى لا تبقى صلاة
(( قالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع لَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظُونَ مِنْ
أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ص أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ مَنْقَبَةٌ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ شَرِكْتُهُ فِيهَا وَ فَضَلْتُهُ وَ لِي سَبْعُونَ مَنْقَبَةً لَمْ يَشْرِكْنِي فِيهَا أَحَد))
اشكر مروركم ولقد اسرني واسال الله لكم كمال العافيه ويرزقكم حسن النيه وطهارة الطويه ويرزقكم معرفة صاحب الزمان فانها اعظم امنية

----------


## نسمات

*!! يعطيك العافية !!*
*أكمل أخي الكريـم* 
*فنحن من المتابعين لك ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
حينما نظرت واذا بصورة لبنت في 17سنه   من عمرها لقد رايت فيها ثمار صبري المتواصل ولله الحمد الذي 
(*وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ* ))
فسالت والديوهل بعثت لي خاتما كما اعطيتموها الخاتم ؟؟
قال نعم ولكنه ضاع مع الاسف !!
فكرت هل اتشائم بضياعه ؟؟
ام هل هذه طيرة شر؟؟
سرعان ما استغفرت ربي حيث ذكرت ما قراته من النصائح عن ائمتي عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام0
***قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع الطِّيَرَةُ عَلَى مَا تَجْعَلُهَا إِنْ هَوَّنْتَهَا تَهَوَّنَتْ وَ إِنْ شَدَّدْتَهَا تَشَدَّدَتْ وَ إِنْ لَمْ تَجْعَلْهَا شَيْئاً لَمْ تَكُنْ شَيْئاً 
 ***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص كَفَّارَةُ الطِّيَرَةِ التَّوَكُّلُ0
فتوكلت على الله سبحانه وفرحت ولكن فرحا مشوبا بامل استجابة الدعاء عند امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وخوف ان لا اصل الى غاية امنيتي
وكلما حاولنا ان نعمل الممهدات القانونيه لجلبهم الى العراق فلم نفلح 
واردنا ان نخرج الجواز لنفسي كيف ؟
وقد حكم الامن بالقاء القبض عليّ بعد ان عرفوا بانني ذهبت الى الحوزة
كان صديق لوالدي في الامن ولكنه كان يرتدي العمامه لكي يتجسس على العلماء
وصادقه والدي لكي يستطيع عن طريقه ان يقضي حوائج المؤمنين
فقال له اعطيك ما احببت من المال على ان تخرج لنا جواز لكي اذهب بولدي هذا الى ايران يريد ان يتزوج وارجعه الى العراق 
فقبل الرجل هذا 
وبدئنا بختمه مجربه وكل مرة نختمها 14000مرة
فجاء يوما الى والدي وقال ما يفعل اولادك؟؟
قال والدي لماذا هذا السؤال ؟؟
قال والله كلما انام ارى ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام يهددني !!
قل لهم يكفوا والله قسما ساتم الامر 
فجاء يوما وبيده الجواز وكل المستندات وقال اذهبوا هذا الملف وما عليكم اي خطر!! 
وبعد سنه  كاملة
قضيتها بالوان الامواج من الياس والانتظار
والخوف والرجاء
الى ان وصلنا الى ايران وذلك بعد انتصارالثورة الاسلاميه في ايران الحبيبه
وحلّقت الطائرة من مطار بغداد الى مطار طهران وهي اواخر الطائرات التي كانت بين  الجمهورية الاسلامية والعراق
ووصلنا قم المقدسه واتصلنا بعائلة الخطيبه
فلما كلمت امها وما كنت احسن اللغه الفارسيه 
احسست كانها اغمي عليها من الفرح لانهم سنة كامله كانوا منتظرين واختها التي هي اصغر منها كان خطيبها مستعجلا لزواجه وانا سبب تاخرهم 
وبعد ان وصلنا الى مدينتهم التي كانت تبعد حدود 1000كلم عن قم 
نزلنا في بيتهم 
وكانوا متهيئين لاستقبالنا 
واعدوا لنا مراسم الجلوس مع بعضنا 
فدخلت انا ووالدي وهي وامها 
وكان والدي يترجم لي 
فقلت لها انا سمعت انكي تصلين صلاة الليل 
فرحت بذلك ولكن اعلمي ان هذا مستحب ولكن يفرحني منك ان قبلتي شروط زواجي اكثر من صلاة ليلك
قلت لها عندي شروط تسمعيها وانت حرة يمكنك الرفض او القبول قبل ان يكون زواجنا ابتلاء لكلينا 0

----------


## LUCKY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد
احسنت اخي اويس القرني 

ننتظر التكمله 

شكراً لك

----------


## نسمات

*اكمل أخي الكريم أويس فنحن في شوق لمعرفه الاحدااث ..* 

*جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قلت لها ان شرطي الاول :
ان يكون القدوة لي في حياتي هو امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ويكون القدوة لك السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام فاي اختلاف حدث بيننا نتحاكم الى حياتهما سلام الله عليهما 
2-ان لا اكذب عليك ابدا لا في جد ولا في هزل واشترط عليك ان لا تكذبي في حياتك معي ابدا لان اهل البيت عليهم السلام قد ذموا الكذب جده وهزله 
وهاكم قرّائي الاعزاء القليل مما ورد في الكذب
***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَكْذِبُ الْكَذِبَةَ فَيُحْرَمُ بِهَا صَلَاةَ اللَّيْلِ فَإِذَا حُرِمَ صَلَاةَ اللَّيْلِ حُرِمَ بِهَا الرِّزْقَ 
ْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ ع قَالَ كَانَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ ص يَقُولُ لِوُلْدِهِ اتَّقُوا الْكَذِبَ الصَّغِيرَ مِنْهُ وَ الْكَبِيرَ فِي كُلِّ جِدٍّ وَ هَزْلٍ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا كَذَبَ فِي الصَّغِيرِ اجْتَرَى عَلَى الْكَبِيرِ أَ مَا عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص قَالَ مَا يَزَالُ الْعَبْدُ يَصْدُقُ حَتَّى يَكْتُبَهُ اللَّهُ صِدِّيقاً وَ مَا يَزَالُ الْعَبْدُ يَكْذِبُ حَتَّى يَكْتُبَهُ اللَّهُ كَذَّاباً 
***أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ ع قَالَ إِنَّ الْكَذِبَ هُوَ خَرَابُ الْإِيمَانِ 
***قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ع لَا يَجِدُ عَبْدٌ طَعْمَ الْإِيمَانِ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَ الْكَذِبَ هَزْلَهُ وَ جِدَّهُ‏
ْ ***أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ ع قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ جَعَلَ لِلشَّرِّ أَقْفَالًا وَ جَعَلَ مَفَاتِيحَ تِلْكَ الْأَقْفَالِ الشَّرَابَ وَ الْكَذِبُ شَرٌّ مِنَ الشَّرَابِ 
واما من انوار امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في هذا الباب

*** اغتنم الصدق في كل موطن تغنم و اجتنب الشر و الكذب تسلم 
*** تحري الصدق و تجنب الكذب أجمل شيمة و أفضل أدب 
*** الصدق نجاح الكذب فضاح 
*** الصدق ينجي الكذب يردي البخل يزري 
*** الزم الصدق و إن خفت ضره فإنه خير لك من الكذب المرجو نفعه 
***الكذب عدو الصدق
***الخرس خير من الكذب 
***الكذب مجانب الإيمان 
*** الكذب شين الأخلاق 
*** الكذب شين اللسان 
***الكذب و الخيانة ليسا من أخلاق الكرام 
*** الكذب زوال المنطق عن الوضع الإلهي 
*** أقبح الخلائق الكذب 
*** أكثر شي‏ء الكذب و الخيانة 
*** آفة الحديث الكذب 
*** بئس المنطق الكذب 
*** شر الأخلاق الكذب و النفاق 
*** شر الشيم الكذب 
*** علة الكذب شر علة و زلة المتوقي أشد زلة 
***نكد العلم الكذب و نكد الجد اللعب 
*** لا شيمة أقبح من الكذب 
***الكذب يوجب عدم الثقة 
***الكذب يوجب الهوان 
***الكذب مهانة و خيانة 
3-ان لا تختلف حياتنا في ايام الخطوبه والعقد عن ايام الزواج بل مهما امكن ان نعيش حاله واحده بل ونتحسن انشاء الله تعالى لاننا سيترتب على علاقتنا الزوجيه علاقات اخرى منها حق الصحبه وحق الاعتقاد ان اصبح اعتقادنا واحدا في كل المجالات 
وحق الامومه ان اصبحتي ام لاطفالي 
قال الامام عليه السلام من مشي مع احد 40خطوه يساله الله عنه يوم القيامه (0مضمون)
فاذا كانت الحقوق بيننا تزداد فلا بد ان تكثر العلاقه الحب والحنان بيننا كل يوم وابدا لا ارضى ان نعيش حياة روتينيه مجبورين عليها
4-ان لا تخبري بوضعنا الاقتصادي لاي احد لا اهلي ولا اهلك
5-ولا اخدعك:
اني تعممت للتخلص من مئازقي السابقه واني في اليوم الذي ارى اني فهمت ديني او استطيع ان اطالع بنفسي فسانزعها لاني غير قادر على ان اترك تعليم نفسي واهلي واعلم الناس؛ وطوبى لمن وفقه الله سبحانه لهذه المهمه العظيمه وايده الله تعالى
6- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
خيركم خيركم لاهله وانا خيركم لاهلي 
فانا اشترط لك على نفسي ان لا يمكن ان اضحك مع اصدقائي ان كنت معبّسا في البيت
واحاول ان يكون تصرفي في البيت افضل والين من الخارج وان خالفت فبمقدار مخالفتي اقر على نفسي بالنفاق0
حينما اكملت الشروط سمعت امها قالت لبنتها بصوت هادئ فيه السكينة والخشوع 
بنتي0000

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رااائع جدااا*
*بانتظاار التتمه*
*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## همس الصمت

*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي*
*اسلوبك في التشويق رائع جداً*
*في انتظارك اخي* 
*فقد شوقتنا كثيراً لمعرفة بقية الاحداث ..*

----------


## نسمات

*بنتظار التكملة ..!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
قالت امها: 
بنتي طوبى لك خير الدنيا والاخره 
انا لا اعلم المستقبل بنتي ولكن حسب ما اعتقد انك لا تخسري ان رضيتي بهذا الشاب 
علقت انا قائلا:
 انا لا املك من مال الدنيا لا كثيرا ولا قليلا (قلت في نفسي اذا هذه مقدّر لي لا يخيفها الحق الذي اقوله من حقيقتي وان لم تكن مقدره لي فانا مبيّض الوجه امام امامي الحجه عليه السلام حيث تعرض اعمالي عليه 

((*وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ*))
جزاها الله خيرا (احد علل كتابة ذكرياتي هذه وفاء لها لتضحيتها المحيرة التي ستقرؤها )
قالت خطيبتي :
اعيش معك وان كان ادامي الجوع وعيشي في احضانك تحت خيمه وفي الصحراء
شكرت الله  سبحانه وتعالى على هذه النعمه التي لم اكن احتسبها ولا احلم بها 
ثم قلت لها وهي تتحدث معي ارجوان تغطي ذراعك0
 قالت:
 انما لم اعتني بذلك لانني ساكون زوجتك انشاء الله تعالى 0
قلت لها انشاء الله؛ ولكن ان متّ قبل العقد فكيف ساجيب رب العالمين عن هذه النظرة ؟؟
فغطت ذرعها 0
فقلت لها :
 اني احسست ان والدي    لم يترجم دقيقا كما احب لانه كان يحذر ان تخافي وترفضي؛ واما انا فاتوكل على الله سبحانه واعتمد على ما قدر لي 
فقلت لها  اني كتبت كل شروطي ارجو ان توقعي عليها كلها ان كنت ترضينها لان طريقي كله بحث عن الحقيقه والحق طريقه كله اشواك ووحشه وغربه وان كنت انشاء الله لك حديقه زاهره وجنينه حيث سترين اخلاصي لك وان لي قلب واحد ساقدمه لكي وخدي لك ارضا مادمت عامله بقوانين الشرع وانا لك اسد ضاري ان تركتي الشرع متعمده 
ولكنها جزاها الله خيرا وقعت على كل الشروط وقالت ساضحي بكل شيئ من اجلك لاني ارى في كلماتك نورا تجرني اليك ولا اعلم دافعها ما هو ؟؟
وبعد ذلك جاء اخوها المهندس وكان هو الاساس في حياتهم لكبر سن والدها 
ادخلني في غرفه لوحدي وسالني:
تريد ان تتزوج اختي وانت غريب في هذا الوطن فباي صوره ستامم حياتها واين تسكنها ؟؟
قلت له 00

----------


## LUCKY

اخي اويس القرني بارك الله فيك 

طرح مميز 

ننتظر التكمله

----------


## نسمات

*نحن في شوق لان تكملها أخي الكريم* 

*فاسرع جزاك الله خير واطرح المتبقي ..!!*

*دمت بخير ..*

*نسمات*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم 
رزقكم الله نسمات الجنة انشاء الله تعالى 
اصبروا معي قليلا لاني اريد ان انقل ذكريات حياتي كاملا والله المستعا ن

----------


## ورد البنفسج

بانتظارك دائماً أخي

موفق لكل خير.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

0000000000بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم000000000000000
((اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم))
قلت له :
اني لا املك من الدنيا لا كثير ولا قليل ولا اعلم مصيري كيف سيكون؟ 
ولكن عندي شيئ واحد الان انا مستانس به والحمد لله رب العلمين !!
قال ماهو ؟؟
قلت له:
الايمان والثقه بالله سبحانه
قال:
نعم الذي عنده ايمان عنده كل شيئ00
وخرج من الغرفه وتركني 
=ان هذا المهندس بعد زواجنا ببضعي سنين
توفي بحادث اصطدام فرحمة الله عليه وكان سنه 34سنه=
اقترحت على زوجتي قائلا لها:
ان امكن ان تستاذني من والديك لكي نقوم بالعقد المنقطع ولاسباب 
اولا احب ان اعمل هذه السنه الحسنه مع من اريد ان اتزوجها لكي اكون عملت معها الحسنيين
ثم اكون مرتاح في تصرفي معك وهي اللذه التي ترضي الله ورسوله واله صلى الله عليهم اجمعين وترضينا 0
وبعد ان استاذنت والديها عقدت عليها بنفسي 
بالعقد المنقطع في الثالث من شعبان المبارك ببركة ميلاد الامام الحبيب الحسين عليه السلام 
=كنت افكر ان الدين كما في القران الكريم كامل ليس فيه نقص والامام الرضا عليه السلام يقول من قال ان الدين ناقص فهو كافر ومرتد 
فلا بد ان يكون فيه طريقة معاشرة النساء من كل جوانبها فلا بد ان ابحث عنها 
وبعد البحث وجدت روايات 
تبين طريقة معاشرة الزوجه 
والكلمات التي ينبغي ان تقال لها لتزرع الحب في قلبها 
وطريقة مداعبتها 
وكيفيت ارتشاف الغريزه منها 
ثم زمان ذلك
واثر كل مجامعه لكل وقت 
ووووو
فشكرت الله سبحانه على نعمة الولايه لال محمد عليهم السلام حيث تركوا لنا انوار ولكن لمن كان له قلب او القى السمع 
وكانت لي اخت كبيرة السن تعيش في ايران منذ البدايه لزواجها من ايراني الاصل فجائت معنا لانجازمراسم العقد ولكن مع الاسف حاولت ان تهدم كل شيئ حسب ما عرفت بعد ذلك فنادتي قائله 000

----------


## همس الصمت

*بوركت اخي*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ننتظر ..*

----------


## نسمات

*اكمل أخي الكريم ..* 
*شوقتنا أكثر*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قالت لي اختي :
لا تستعجل بالزواج من هذه الفتاة!
قلت لها ولماذا ؟؟
قالت :
هناك فتيات في الاقرباء ومن عوائل ثريه خير لك من ان تتزوج هذه
قلت لها وبعد ان انتظرت هذه سنة كامله اتركها 
قالت :
نعم ان هذا الامر طبيعي جدا هنا !!
قلت لها وهل لديك كلام اخر 
قالت نعم ان انت اصررت بالزواج منها فلا تغفل ان تاخذ منهم جهاز البيت كاملتا لانه هذا عرف هنا !!
وان انت لم تاخذ منهم الاثاث كاملتا هذا يعني انك مغبون 
حينما كلمتني اختي عرفت انها لم تطلع على شخصيتي وافكاري فرحمتها كثيرا 

وقلت لها وهل هناك شيئ اخر تحبين ان تنصحيني به ؟؟
قالت لا 0
قلت لها هاك اسمعي جوابي 0
اما ان اتركها فمعاذ الله هل هي ماعز اقدمت لشرائه والان اطلب الاستقاله 
الا تخافين من الله سبحانه 
قال الامام عليه السلام :
ان الذي يخلف الوعد منافق وان لم يعلم 0
وان المنافقين في الدرك الاسفل من النار
ثم لو عمل احدا هذا الفعل مع ابنتك هل كان يرضيك فعله ؟؟؟
واما ان اطالبهم بالجهاز 
فاختي الحنونه هل تعلمين اني لو اردت ان افعل افعال المجتمع ما كنت اتحمل كل هذا العناء في حياتي 
ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حينما اقدم على زواج السيدة فاطمه ام المؤمنين عليهما السلام
ساله الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله 
ما تملك؟؟
 قال عليه السلام :
الدرع والسيف والناضح وهو الابل 
فقال صلى الله عليه واله 
فاما السيف فتدافع به عن الاسلام واما الناضح فتحتاج اليه واما الدرعه فبعه؛ وباعه الاميرعليه السلام ودفع ثمنه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
واشترى به الرسول صلى الله عليه واله 
اثاث وملابس لفاطمه عليها السلام 
والقران الكريم يقول

*لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ* *أُسْوَة**ٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآَخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا*
فهل تريدين يا اختي اترك هذه السنة الحسنه والتجئ لسنن لا يعلم اصلها ولا غايتها 0
ثم يا اختي انهم ربوا ابنتهم هذا العمر المديد ودفعوها لي جاهزه بدون اي عناء مني لتغذيتها وتربيتها والان انا اخذ منهم اجور على ذلك سبحان الله 
والله لو اشكرهم طول عمري لما وفيت بحقهم 
وارجوك اختي ان لا تتدخلي في اي امر يخصني لانك تقيسين الامور بالاعراف والضوابط الواهيه وانا اريد ان اطبق ديني على كل جزء من حياتي لكي يرى اطفالي وذريتي في المستقبل جمال الدين وزهرة الاسلام العطره
وللاسف احسّت خطيبتي باقوال اختي 
فرايتها منكدرة البال خاسفة اللون ترمقني منتظره بلهفة لترى كيف سيكون انعكاسات اقوال اختي على تصرفاتي حيث ان خطيبتي لا تعرف عني شيئا !!!
فناديتها قائلا لها000

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اكمل بارك الله فيك ونحن في الإنتظار وندعوالله ان يبارك خطواتك

----------


## نسمات

*أحسنت أخي الكريم* 

*أكمل .. فنحن متابعين !!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اخذت خطيبتي الى غرفة واختليت بها* 
*حيث كنا في العقد المنقطع*
*قلت لها عزيزتي :*
*قال الامام الصادق عليه السلام* 
*لوكانت بيدك درّة وانقلب العالم على انها حصاة ماذا تقول؟؟*
*==طبعا هذه الرواية قيلت في قضيه عرضها الراوي على الامام عليه السلام==*
*وواقعا كانت هذه الرواية مبراس حياتي ونور الظلمات في دربي لاني كنت ارى الحقائق بنفسي واتحقق منها فان حصل لي اليقين ما كان يهمني المخالف مهما كانت سمته وشخصيته* 
*مثلا ارى الموت حق ولابد ان اموت فاخطط على اني ميت0*
* ليتكم كنتم ترون انني قد جعلت عمرا افتراضيا الى حطود 60سنه وحسبت الباقي من عمري الى ذلك الوقت بالساعات وكلما مر ساعة اقول لنفسي ذهبت ساعة اخرى من عمري* 
*لا تقل قد تعيش اكثر من ال60سنه لان الانسان بعد ال60سنه خائر القوى كليل البصر محدد له مجال العمل في اكثر نواحي الحياة* 
*فقلت لها حبيبتي المهم نحن كيف نجد الحقيقه*
*ولا يهمنا اعتقادات الناس والمجتمع*
*واعلمي حبيبتي* 
*اني فكرت  عندما كنت في جامعة بغداد بقضية ونتيجتها هي التي جعلتني اقاوم كل هذه المقاومه* 
*قالت خطيبتي وما هي ؟؟*
*قلت لها كنت افكر وبجديه كامله ما هي الموانع التي تحرف الانسان من حقيقة يراها ماثله امامه* 
*؟؟*
*مثلا اصدقائي في الجامعه كانوا يقرون بانهم يعصون في اجواء مشحونه في الشهوات ولكن هيبة المجتمع وخوف الفقر يمنعان من الاقدام على الشجاعة باتخاذ المواقف الحدية* 
*فاما الفقر فان القران الكريم صراحتا قال ان هذه من وساوس الشيطان* 

*الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ وَفَضْلًا وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (268*

*واما المجتمع فتعالي يا حبيبتي نتعاهد ان نعمل مجتمعا صغيرا وكاننا في جزيرة بعيده عن الناس ولا نرى في هذه الجزيرة سوى القران والعتره عليهم السلام* 
*=نعم الناس نيام عن السعادة الحقيقية وهم يبحثون في التراب والماء الصديد عنها وكثيرا ما اقول لزوجتي وهي تقر بذلك  نشعر اننا نعيش باسعد حياة واهنئه ربنا لك وللقران والعترة الشكر الخالد بخلودك يارب العالمين==*
*ليس الفقر شقاء وانما الجهل بلاء والسير على درب الضلال ضياع* 
*قلت لها الان نحن في خطوبه والانسان احلى لحظات عمره يقضيها في مثل هذه الايام ولكنه يعيشها سكران باللذه غافلا عن مستقبله* 
*ولكن تعالي يا حبيبتي نبني مستقبلنا في هذه الايام لان قبول بعضنا من بعض جدا سهل وحلو* 
*ولحياة الخطوبة مجال واسع وسنصل الى بعضنا انشاء الله تعالى وتشبعين من انواع ما يحلم به المخطوبات0*
*ولو قبلتي ان نعيش بمجتمعنا الذي يحكمه القران والعتره فلا تهتمي بما تقوله اختي ولا غيرها فانا ساكون رغم الداء والاعداء كالنسر فوق القمة الشماء*
*قالت خطيبتي :*
*متى سيكون العقد ؟؟*

----------


## نسمات

*أحسنتم صنعاً ..* 
*بنتظار التكمله ..!!*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سيد أويس
استمتعت كثيرا بالقراءة لهذه المذكرات التي تحمل بين طياتها شتى انواع الصراعات للرغبات والشهوات 
ومحاربة الشهوة التي بمسايرتها تنقلنا من عالم البشر الى عوالم ادنى من الحيوانات وبالتعفف وتسييرها حسب الشرع نرتقي الى عوالم ارقى من الملائكة 
تحياتي لك 
وتمنياتي بالموفقية 
بانتظار التتمة على احر من الجمر

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :
[[العقل حفظ التجارب ]]
كثير من الاحداث لا انقلها اما خوف الاطالة او انني احتاط حيث لا اذكرها بدقه فلا تظنوا ان هدفي ان اعظ احد معاذ الله سبحانه انا اقل من ذلك ولكن احداث مرت عليّ احببت ان انقلها بعد ان انجلت الغبرة والحمد لله حمدا خالدا بخلوده علها تنفع لمن يتصور ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام ماتت اوامرهم مع الزمن بينما انا بمقدار وسعي عملت بها وانا اسعد من غيري والحمد لله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قلت لها افضل وقت للعقد هو النصف من شعبان المبارك عيد ميلاد الحجة بن الحسن عليه السلام 
واعددنا العدة لذلك ودعوت الكثير من الاقرباء واشتريت على ما انا فيه من الضيق وجدب الرصيد ما تيسر من الفواكه والحلويات 
وانتظرت ذلك اليوم الموعود وشبح الماضي امامي خوف ان لا اصل اليها وقد دخل حبها بين خلايا قلبي حيث وجدتها مسالمه لكل شرط وقيد طلبته منها وهي تقول لي انا واعيه لكل شروطك 
==وهم والحمد لله من عائله اهل علم وتحصيل 
اختها جراحه لها بورد تخصصي 
واخوها برفسور في سويسره واختها الاخرى طبيبه زوجة اخصائي جراح للاعصاب من نوادر الاطباء وهكذاالباقين 
اكتب هذا لكي لا يتصور القارئ العزيز انها رضيت لسذاجتها وبساطتها بل رضيت مني كل ذلك لانه قالت ارى في كلماتك اشراقات نور القران والعتره==
وجاء اليوم الموعود والله اتمنى يا قراء ذكرياتي كنتم ترحموني بالحضور لحفلة الغريب الوحيد الفريد الذي اصبت بدهش حينما وجدت البيت فارغا ممن دعوتهم حسدا من عند انفسهم ان لم اخطب منهم 
ولكن قلبي الذي تحمل فقد امه وحنانها تعود على هذه النيران الملتهبه وتجرعتها وشكرت الله سبحانه على كل مكروه
ولحظة دخولي الى الغرفه بعد اجراء صيغة العقد هل تحدسون ما تذكرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اممممممممممممم 
صعب التخمين 
اعتقد تذكرت الوالدة الله يرحمها 
خلاص ما راح استبق الاحداث 
المهم ألف مبروك 
وليش ما عزمتنا ؟؟؟
بانتظار التتمة
وبوركت اينما حللت

----------


## نسمات

*الرسالة التي القيتها للامام علي وانك حصلت على مرادك ...؟؟!!*


*نحن في انتظار التكملة ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


قال امير المؤمنين عليه وعلى اله السلام

((الْحِلْمُ غِطَاءٌ سَاتِرٌ وَ الْعَقْلُ حُسَامٌ بَاتِرٌ فَاسْتُرْ خَلَلَ خُلُقِكَ بِحِلْمِكَ وَ قَاتِلْ هَوَاكَ بِعَقْلِكَ))
اشكر الله سبحانه ان جعلني موفّقا بمروركم على ما كتبته لكم 
فاساله تعالى ان يرزقكم اليقين فانه رأس الدين
ودمتم لنا سالمين معافينبحق الحجة بن الحسنامل العالمين عليه السلام 

كل هذا صحيح وليس هو ما تذكرت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## نسمات

*تذكرت أهل البيت عليهم السلام .. > فاطمة وعلي << عليهما السلام ..!!!*

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي اويس 
كنت من المتابعين في البدايه والآن اكملت القصه 
خيي بوركت جهودك وحماك الرحمن 
جاااري الانتظااار..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 

حينما اردت الدخول لحظه واحدة تذكرت استخارة السيد الكشميري رحمة الله عليه فقلت في نفسي الاية التي خرجت في صحن الامام الحسين عليه السلام 
*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ* *بِمَكْرِهِن**َّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآَتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ*
وفرحت بها في ذلك اليوم كيف لم تتم مع قريبتي  وهل يمكن ان تكون لهذه وانا لا اعلم بمصالح الامور
کنت افکر وانا داخل في الغرفة والنساء الحظور يهلهلن ويقران بعض الاناشيد 
ولما خرجن وبقيت انا وزوجتي في الغرفه 
شكرت الله على ان اوصلني لما احب وسالته ان يكون زواجنا  كما يحب 
قالت زوجتي لنا عرف حين العقد نفتح القران الكريم ونتفائل بالايه التي خرجت 
انظر الايه وترجمها لي 
نظرت الايه واذا هي 

*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ* *بِمَكْرِهِن**َّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآَتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ*
وقعت على الارض ساجدا وشاكرا لله 
سالتني لماذا فرحت كثيرا 
قلت لها الاية مباركة وكلها خير0
وفهمت معنی الدعاء حینما یقول الامام علیه السلام 
((لکل مسالة منك سمع حاضر وجواب عتيد))
ليس هناك دعاء لم يستجب ولكن الاستجابه من قبل من هو ادرى بمستقبل الايام ويعلم حقائق السعادة فعلينا ان ندعوا بما احببنا ولكن نترك النتيجه له سبحانه يختار لنا ماهو الاصلح

*وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ* *الْمُصْلِح**ِ*

*وَعَسَى أَنْ* *تَكْرَهُوا** شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ*
ومضت الایام حلوة وشهیة وهيئ والدي بيتا استاجره لنعيش فيه وجاء شهر رمضان المبارك 
قالت العلويه زوجتي :
اتصبر الى ما بعد شهر الله المبارك ؟؟
قلت لها لا لاني غريب في هذا البلد ثم اسالك هل ترضين ان اصبر على الم الجوع والم الفراق وعذاب الانتظار المرّ ؟
فقالت كيف ما تحب 
وجاء شهر رمضان المبارك في المنتصف منه بمناسبة ولادة الامام الحسن عليه السلام ودعونا الاهل والاقرباء وكالعاده لم يحضر الا 2 من الاصدقاء وخالتي شافاها الله سبحانه 
وحينما دخلت الى غرفة الزفاف قلت لها حبيبتي اشكرك على كل ما مرّ وليس عندي مال اعدك به ولا مقام اطمع ان اتسلق عليه واحقق لك اماني دنيويه ولكن عندي قلب اهديه لك واجعله كمرآة على صدري وانظري فيه فسوف لا ترين فيه سوى صورتك  
وكان البيت فارغا من السجاد ففرشت فيه عبائتها واشتريت بعض الحوائج اللازمه وبدئت حياتنا التي كلها تفائل وانتظار البشائر من الله سبحانه 
قلت لزوجتي يقال من يذهب لاول مرة الى زيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام تقضى له 3 حوائج 
قالت صحيح 
واتفقنا على حوائجنا وذهبنا 
روحي فداك يا غريب الغرباء وصلى الله عليك 
طلبنا ها وقضيت كلها ماذا ستتوقعون حوائجنا ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تتمة راائعه* 
*بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يبـارك لكم ويوفقكم..*
*وأن شـاء الله الحوائج مقضية بـ بركة الرضا عليه السـلام..*

*نتظـر البقيـة..*

----------


## نسمات

*ربما ..*

*1. ان يرزقك الله من عنده لتوسع على هذه المرأة وتسعدها في الدنيا .* 
*2. ان يرزقك الله الذريه الصالحه .*
*3. ان يغفر الله لك ماتقدم لك من ذنوب وما تأخر*
*4 . >> بما انك غريب في البلاد << ان يفرج عنك غربتك* 

*؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*
*أكمل اخي*
*نحن في شوق لمعرفه الباقي*

----------


## فرح

انشاء الله بالتوفيق والبركه والسعاده 
وحوائجكم مقضيه انشاء الله ببركهة
الامام ضامن الجنان الرضا عليه وعلى آبائه السلام 
ننتظر بشوووق 
موفق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 
كانت حوائجي الاولى:
 ان يرزقنا الله سبحانه ببركة الامام الرؤوف عليه السلام  كمال العقل حيث قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
 ***العقل أقوى أساس 
***كمال الإنسان العقل 
 ***أفضل النعم العقل 
 ****أغنى الغنى العقل 
***لا مال أعود من العقل‏
***العقل إغناء الغناء و غاية الشرف في الآخرة و الدنيا 
***  العقل ينبوع الخير 
***خير المواهب العقل‏
***العلم خير من المال العلم يحرسك و أنت تحرس المال 
 ***  العاقل يطلب الكمال الجاهل يطلب المال 
 ***  المال يرفع صاحبه في الدنيا و يضعه في الآخرة
الحاجة الثانية:
الامام ادرى بها ؟!
والحمد لله قضيت وانا في اثناء الزياره—السلام عليكم يا سفن النجاة ---
الثالثة:
ان يرزقني بيت اسكن فيه ولا اخرج منه طمعا باحسن منه الى الموت ولقاء امير المؤمنين عليه السلام  انشاء الله تعالى طمعا بالشفاعه
طبعا سالته البيت وكان يصعب عليّ شراء الخبز
وحينما رجعنا من مشهد المقدس المبارك تركت زوجتي في البيت وذهبت لشراء الخبز كيما نتناول الافطار 
وانا في الطريق رايت الاخ السيد احمد الموسوي طالب علم       
لبناني  الاصل والان هو في لبنان 
قال لي :
ياسيد هل اقدمت على شراء البيت ؟؟
هنا توجه قلبي نحو طوس وكاني رايت الامام الرضا عليه السلام امامي !!
قلت اي بيت ؟؟
قال اسرع فان المؤسسه الفلانيه توزع بيوت وباقساط قليله 
60000الف تدفعها مقدما و90000بالاقساط وهذه فرصه وقال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام   تفويت الفرصة غصه
شكرته لجميله ورجعت مع الخبز الى البيت 
قلت للعلويه جائت بشائر استجابة الدعوات !!
قالت :
وكيف ؟؟
قلت لها اسمحي لي ان اذهب لارى كيف الحيله في هذا الامر0
اتصلت بوالدي واخبرته الخبر 
قال انتظر حتى نذهب سويتا الى بيت سماحة الشيخ 000
وعندما ذهبنا اليه واخبره والدي 
قال :
ان هذه المؤسسه بيد فلان وهو منذ 4 سنوات قاطع كل رابطة له معي ولكن ساحاول واخبركم 
انا كنت اعلم ان هذه ببركة القران والعترة وستنجز انشاء الله تعالى  ولكن قضاء الحوائج تحتاج الى صبر وكان بين استجابة دعاء نوح الى تحقق الاستجابة عدد من السنين
اتصلت غد ذلك اليوم بسماحة الشيخ 
قال:
 ولدي ان امك الزهراء عليها السلام  من وراء حاجتك تعال لاخبرك ما حدث

----------


## نسمات

احسنتم 
ننتظر التكملة !!

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 
ذهبت الى الشيخ يو غد 
فقال لي بعد ان خرجتم من البيت امس انت وابوك 
جاء صاحبي بعد ان طلقني 4سنوات ومجرد ان دخل علمت ان المسألة مرتبطة بقضيتك 
فسالته عن البيوت فقال :
نعم وبقيت ورقه واحده في جيبي استمارة طلب لها 
فقدمها لي 
واعطاها الشيخ لي وذهبت للعلوية زوجتي وسالتها عن الحيله في جمع المال ؟؟
فقالت انت اشترطت ان لا اخبر اهلي بشيئ من حياتنا ولكن عندي مجموعه من الذهب جمعته من اجور الخياطه التي قمت بها قبل زواجي 
فخذها وادفع المقدمة
فدفعت المقدمه وبعد اللتيا والتي تم مقدمات البيت وانتقلنا اليه فله الحمد والصلاة والسلام على غوث الشيعة علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام 
وكان القسط يؤذيني على ماكان من القلّه
طرق الباب احد الاقرباء 
وحينما فتحت الباب قال لي اسمح لي ان ادخل وبعد دخوله اعطاني مبلغا من المال يزيد عن مبلغ المتبقي من البيت 
فامتنعت من اخذه لعزة النفس 0
قال هذه امانة من والدي وقال لي ان امتنع فقل له ليس هذا لا من الخمس ولا من الزكاة وليس عليه اي عنوان بل فاليجعل اي عنوان احب من العناوين 
فتذكر الرواية 
ِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
دَخَلَ رَجُلَانِ عَلَى أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام فَأَلْقَى لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا وِسَادَةً فَقَعَدَ عَلَيْهَا أَحَدُهُمَا وَ أَبَى الْآخَرُ فَقَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام:
اقْعُدْ عَلَيْهَا فَإِنَّهُ(لايابى الكرامة الا حمار )) ثُمَّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذَا أَتَاكُمْ كَرِيمُ قَوْمٍ فَأَكْرِمُوهُ0
فاخذت المال وشكرته 
وسوس الشيطان لي فقلت:
انا اخذت البيت بالاقساط فالاشتغل بهذا المال وادفع الاقساط بالترتيب 
ولكن قلت لنفسي معاذ الله انه اعطى المال لكي ادفع به ديوني فكيف يجوز ان اتصرف به في مجال اخر 
ثم اذا كان الرزق مقسوم ومقدر فلماذا العجلة في طلبه ثم اذا متّ قبل اتمام الاقساط فاي عذر لي عند الله سبحانه 
فذهبت الى الشركه واتممت كل دينه فسلام لك يا رضا ال محمد
وبدئت بكل جديه ادرس اكثر الساعات من الليل والنهار 
وكان ادامنا الجوع ولم نرى اللحم منذ 4 أشهر وكانت تسالني زوجتي فتقول هل جاء البرتقال الى السوق فاجيبها جاء وذهب وانتهى فصله =حيث كان في ذلك الزمن ينتهي بفصله =
جئت يوما الى البيت فرايت زوجتي قد تهيات باحسن ما يمكن وهي فرحة جدا 
احسست ان هناك خبرا جديدا وشممت رائحه عفنه في البيت 
فتعجبت من حسن صورة علويتي وقبح رائحة بيتي 
ولكن قلت لا اسال واتعلم من لقمان الحكيم 
حيث دخل على داود وجده يعمل شيئا وصبر ولم يساله لسنة كامله وقال ان كان بالامكان معرفته فهو سيخبرني وبعد سنه لبسه وقال يا لقمان ما اجمله من درع فقال لقمان لداود وما اجمله من حكمة صبرت واخيرا علمت ما تصنع ---مضمون ---
فسرعان ما قالت لي زوجتي تعال وانظر ما صنعت لك !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LUCKY

بارك الله فيك 

احسنت اخي اويس القرني 

ننتظر التكمله 

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

الصبر والحكمه من خصااال المؤمن 
بارك الله فيك ،،،
بنتظاار التكمله بشوووق

----------


## نسمات

*يعطيك العافية ...*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في البداية تصورت ان زوجتكم المصون حامل وقد تهيأت لتزف لك البشارة وان الرائحة اللتي شممتها ربما تكون من الأشياء اللتي تشتهيها النساء في بداية فترة الحمل  وبعضها يكون غريب عجيب وهو حديث ذو شجون ليس هنا مقام لذكره .
لكن عندما ذكرت ان العلوية قالت لك تعال انظر ماذا صنعت لك : فأتصور انها أكلت سمك .
موفقين  لكل خير وأقول أننا اصبحنا نعيش تلك الأحداث معكم ونسعد معكم .
ننتظر التتمة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


قال امير المؤمنين عليه وعلى اله السلام

((الْحِلْمُ غِطَاءٌ سَاتِرٌ وَ الْعَقْلُ حُسَامٌ بَاتِرٌ فَاسْتُرْ خَلَلَ خُلُقِكَ بِحِلْمِكَ وَ قَاتِلْ هَوَاكَ بِعَقْلِكَ))
اشكر الله سبحانه ان جعلني موفّقا بمروركم على ما كتبته لكم 
فاساله تعالى ان يرزقكم اليقين فانه رأس الدين
ودمتم لنا سالمين معافينبحق الحجة بن الحسنامل العالمين عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 
لما نظرت واذا بالقدر فيه مرق يالروعة جماله ومنظره كانه فتاة جميله احمرّ وجهها من الحياء وقالت مبتسمه كيف تجده ؟؟
قلت لها ومن اين لك اللحم ؟؟
قالت من فلانه -من الارحام – فاحسست ان الرائحه منها 
ولكن كيف اعترض عليها وهي بهذا الفرح والابتهاج 
وقد قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام:  
(((( من لم يتغافل تنغّص عيشه ))))
قلت في نفسي لبيك يا امير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليك  وتغافلت 
وجلسنا على المائده –والحمد لله الذي منّ عليكم ان لم تكونوا حاضرون معنا –
فقلت لزوجتي لا يا عزيزتي دعيني ان ابدء انا بالطعام 
ومنذ اول لقمه اكلتها احسست بالدوار !!ّ
قلت لها :
لا تاكلي والبسي ملابسك وذهبنا مع القدر الى الذي اهدى اللحم وقلت لهم الا تخافون الله سبحانه 
قالت الهادية :
نعم كنا في سفر واحسست انه غير صالح للاكل ولكن فضلت ان اقدمه لكم على ان القيه بعيدا 
فقلت :
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
وخرجنا من البيت 
سالتني زوجتي قائلتا يا حبيبي لم لا تمتحن في الحوزه علهم يزيدون راتبك الشهري ؟؟
قلت لها لا ابدا 
لانني استشكل من ذلك حيث انني ما جئت للحوزة لكي ابقى فيها فكيف اكل مالا استحق0
قالت:
 اذن اخرج من العمّه واذهب للعمل !!
قلت لها احب ان استمر بالدرس والتحصيل لكي افهم ديني اكثر ما بامكاني 0
قالت:
 الان جاء دوري انا0
 قلت لها وما دورك؟؟
قالت :
ابدء بالخياطه ونعيش حتى ياذن الله سبحانه بالفرج
قلت لها كيف اتحمل ان أكل من كد عنائك ؟؟
قالت:
 الم تنقل لنا ان فاطمة الصديقه الشهيده عليها السلام كانت تغزل وامير المؤمنين عليه السلام كان يبيعه ويشتري به ما ياكلونه ؟؟
قلت :
نعم0
 فقالت:
 اذن اسمح لي ان ابدء بالعمل0
وبدئت بالخياطه وكاخواتها تفوقت والحمد لله تعالى وبقيت انا في الدرس والتحصيل ليلا ونهارا 
وبعد سنتان   من زواجنا رزقنا الله ولدا اسميناه مهدي 
فكنت ليلا حينما يستيقظ لا اوقظ زوجتي حذرا عليها لانها تعبانه من عمل الخياطه وعمل البيت 
فتجلس صباحا وهي قلقه تقول الم يستيقض مهدي ؟؟
فاقول لها :
الليل اكثره كنت معه فاطمئني عليه 
فتشكر لي مشاركتي في العمل معها لتربية الطفل 
وبعد ثلاث سنين تقريبا من زواجنا قلت لها الان حان الوقت ان ابدء بالعمل وتستريحي انت0
نزعت العمامه وبدئت افكر كيف سابدأ بالعمل ولا اعرف اي مهارة يدوية حيث قضيت عمري كله بالدرس 
راجعت الروايات المباركه في هذا الشان فوجدتها تحبذ الزراعه اولا والرعي والتجارة اكثر من اي شيئ اخر 0
وحيث لا املك اي راس مال فتوجهت نحو الزراعه 
وذهبت الى المزارع القريبه وقلت لهم اريد ان اعمل كعامل هل تقبلونني ؟
نظر المزارع الى يديّ ثم قال اليد التي اراها لا تصلح للزراعه
لو تبيع الخيار خير لك
فذهبت الى الاخر فقال هل تستطيع العمل نصف الليل هنا لسقي الماء 
ارتعشت خوفا ورجعت منكسر القلب 
وانا ارجع الى البيت لاحقني كلب شرس وكلما اردت ان اتخلص منه لم استطع حتى رايت اسنانه قربت من ساقي 0000ِ

----------


## نسمات

*اكمل أخي الكريم* 
*فنحن من المتابعين ..!!*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مااجمل قصتك ومااجمل مافيها من الفائده الجمه بوركت يابن العم ونتتظر مافي خاطرك بفارغ الصبر..
ودمت في حفظ الباري..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 

نظرت من بعيد واذا بصاحب الكلب جالس عند قطيع الغنم فناديته باعلى صوتي 
الاترى هذا الكلب كيف يصنع؟؟!!
فرايته مبتسما كانه يشاهد فلم مضحك فقال كلمه واحده وبكل هدوء ((چخ---چخ---))
فرجع الکلب ورجعت الى البیت تعبان ؛
ولما طرقت الباب جائت اختي لفتح الباب وكانت في زيارة قصيره لنا وما كنت ادري بوجودها في بيتنا فلما راتني صرخت بصوت عالي وباللهجه العراقيه ((سوده على وجهي 000خوي شجاك))وصكت وجهها !!
فسالتها متعجبا ليش؟؟
قالت اذهب الى المراة وانظر وجهك
فلما ذهبت الى المرآة واذا ارى عينيّ كانهما عينان نصبا على تل من تراب من ملاحقة الكلب لي 
فبكت اختي وزوجتي واقفه لكي لا اتالم من خجلي تغافلت وكانها لم تره كل هذه المناظر واستمرت في حديثها مع اختي 
حينما ذهبت اختي؛ اخبرت والدي وقالت له ادرك ولدك ونجه من هذه المآزق
اما انا ففكرت ان ارجع الى روايات التجاره حيث فيها ان تسعة اعشار الرزق في التجاره 
واهم جزء محبذ من التجاره هي العقار وانا خالي مما ياذن لي التفكير في الدخول فيها 
ولكن في مطلق التجارة علني احاول فبحثت عنها فوجدت الروايات تشجع الانسان العمل فيها وان كان لا يحتاج اليها فكيف بمن هو محتاج اليها
*** أَسْبَاطِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع فَسَأَلَنَا عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ مَا فَعَلَ فَقُلْتُ صَالِحٌ وَ لَكِنَّهُ قَدْ تَرَكَ التِّجَارَةَ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع عَمَلُ الشَّيْطَانِ ثَلَاثاً أَ مَا عَلِمَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص اشْتَرَى عِيراً أَتَتْ مِنَ الشَّامِ فَاسْتَفْضَلَ فِيهَا مَا قَضَى دَيْنَهُ وَ قَسَمَ فِي قَرَابَتِهِ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ رِجالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجارَةٌ وَ لا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَى آخِرِ الْآيَةِ يَقُولُ الْقُصَّاصُ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَتَّجِرُونَ كَذَبُوا وَ لَكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَدَعُونَ الصَّلَاةَ فِي مِيقَاتِهَا وَ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِمَّنْ حَضَرَ الصَّلَاةَ وَ لَمْ يَتَّجِرْ  
***عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ تَرْكُ التِّجَارَةِ يَنْقُصُ الْعَقْلَ 
 ***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ التِّجَارَةُ تَزِيدُ فِي الْعَقْلِ 
***عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ مَنْ طَلَبَ التِّجَارَةَ اسْتَغْنَى عَنِ النَّاسِ قُلْتُ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُعِيلًا قَالَ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُعِيلًا إِنَّ تِسْعَةَ أَعْشَارِ الرِّزْقِ فِي التِّجَارَةِ 
 ***فُضَيْلٍ الْأَعْوَرِ قَالَ شَهِدْتُ مُعَاذَ بْنَ كَثِيرٍ وَ قَالَ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنِّي قَدْ أَيْسَرْتُ فَأَدَعُ التِّجَارَةَ فَقَالَ إِنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ قَلَّ عَقْلُكَ أَوْ نَحْوَهُ 
*** قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنِّي قَدْ كَفَفْتُ عَنِ التِّجَارَةِ وَ أَمْسَكْتُ عَنْهَا قَالَ وَ لِمَ ذَلِكَ أَ عَجْزٌ بِكَ كَذَلِكَ تَذْهَبُ أَمْوَالُكُمْ لَا تَكُفُّوا عَنِ التِّجَارَةِ وَ الْتَمِسُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ 0
اتصل والدي بنا قائلا اذهب الى ابن عمك الى العاصمة حيث اني تحدثت معه عن عمل لك فقال فالياتني 
وحينما ذهبت على العنوان وطرقت الباب جائت زوجته وكانت شابه وهي بنت عمتي فقالت :
بترحيب حار ازالت معه عني عناء الخجل
فقالت تفضل سياتي ابن عمك من العمل 0
فكرت في نفسي للحظه واحده هل ادخل ؟؟
اولا ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام  يمنعون من ذلك
***َ عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ الطَّيَّارِ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَ طَلَبْتُ بَيْتاً أَتَكَارَاهُ فَدَخَلْتُ دَاراً فِيهَا بَيْتَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا بَابٌ وَ فِيهِ امْرَأَةٌ فَقَالَتْ تُكَارِي هَذَا الْبَيْتَ قُلْتُ بَيْنَهُمَا بَابٌ وَ أَنَا شَابٌّ قَالَتْ أَنَا أُغْلِقُ الْبَابَ بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكَ فَحَوَّلْتُ مَتَاعِي فِيهِ وَ قُلْتُ لَهَا أَغْلِقِي الْبَابَ فَقَالَتْ تَدْخُلُ عَلَيَّ مِنْهُ الرَّوْحُ دَعْهُ فَقُلْتُ لَا أَنَا شَابٌّ وَ أَنْتِ شَابَّةٌ أَغْلِقِيهِ قَالَتِ اقْعُدْ أَنْتَ فِي بَيْتِكَ فَلَسْتُ آتِيكَ وَ لَا أَقْرَبُكَ وَ أَبَتْ أَنْ تُغْلِقَهُ فَأَتَيْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع فَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ تَحَوَّلْ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ وَ الْمَرْأَةَ إِذَا خُلِّيَا فِي بَيْتٍ كَانَ ثَالِثُهُمَا الشَّيْطَان

ثانيا فان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول :
مَنْ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ مَوَاضِعَ التُّهَمَةِ فَلَا يَلُومَنَّ مَنْ أَسَاءَ بِهِ الظَّنَّ0
فامتنعت من الدخول مع اصرارها وبقيت اتمشى خارج البيت 
حتي جاء موعد رجوعه الى البيت 
فقال لي ولماذا لم تدخل ؟؟
قلت له انتظرك خارج البيت افضل 
دخلنا الى البيت وتناولنا ما رزقنا الله سبحانه 
ثم قال سمعت عنك تبحث عن عمل ؟؟
قلت نعم 0
قال:
خذ هذا المبلغ واستع به 
قلت له لا ابدا انا جئت مقترضا للتجارة وليس لي حاجة بالصدقة ولا ان تترحم عليّ
فبكى ابن عمي وقال

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي اويس
ويعطيك العافيه 
وننتظر التكمله 
،،خيي لوسمحت تكبر الخط ،،

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم  
نظرت من بعيد واذا بصاحب الكلب جالس عند قطيع الغنم فناديته باعلى صوتي 
الاترى هذا الكلب كيف يصنع؟؟!!
فرايته مبتسما كانه يشاهد فلم مضحك فقال كلمه واحده وبكل هدوء ((چخ---چخ---))
فرجع الکلب ورجعت الى البیت تعبان ؛
ولما طرقت الباب جائت اختي لفتح الباب وكانت في زيارة قصيره لنا وما كنت ادري بوجودها في بيتنا فلما راتني صرخت بصوت عالي وباللهجه العراقيه ((سوده على وجهي 000خوي شجاك))وصكت وجهها !!
فسالتها متعجبا ليش؟؟
قالت اذهب الى المراة وانظر وجهك
فلما ذهبت الى المرآة واذا ارى عينيّ كانهما عينان نصبا على تل من تراب من ملاحقة الكلب لي 
فبكت اختي وزوجتي واقفه لكي لا اتالم من خجلي تغافلت وكانها لم تره كل هذه المناظر واستمرت في حديثها مع اختي 
حينما ذهبت اختي؛ اخبرت والدي وقالت له ادرك ولدك ونجه من هذه المآزق
اما انا ففكرت ان ارجع الى روايات التجاره حيث فيها ان تسعة اعشار الرزق في التجاره 
واهم جزء محبذ من التجاره هي العقار وانا خالي مما ياذن لي التفكير في الدخول فيها 
ولكن في مطلق التجارة علني احاول فبحثت عنها فوجدت الروايات تشجع الانسان العمل فيها وان كان لا يحتاج اليها فكيف بمن هو محتاج اليها
*** أَسْبَاطِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع فَسَأَلَنَا عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ مَا فَعَلَ فَقُلْتُ صَالِحٌ وَ لَكِنَّهُ قَدْ تَرَكَ التِّجَارَةَ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع عَمَلُ الشَّيْطَانِ ثَلَاثاً أَ مَا عَلِمَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص اشْتَرَى عِيراً أَتَتْ مِنَ الشَّامِ فَاسْتَفْضَلَ فِيهَا مَا قَضَى دَيْنَهُ وَ قَسَمَ فِي قَرَابَتِهِ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ رِجالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجارَةٌ وَ لا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَى آخِرِ الْآيَةِ يَقُولُ الْقُصَّاصُ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَتَّجِرُونَ كَذَبُوا وَ لَكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَدَعُونَ الصَّلَاةَ فِي مِيقَاتِهَا وَ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِمَّنْ حَضَرَ الصَّلَاةَ وَ لَمْ يَتَّجِرْ 
***عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ تَرْكُ التِّجَارَةِ يَنْقُصُ الْعَقْلَ 
***أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ التِّجَارَةُ تَزِيدُ فِي الْعَقْلِ 
***عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع قَالَ مَنْ طَلَبَ التِّجَارَةَ اسْتَغْنَى عَنِ النَّاسِ قُلْتُ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُعِيلًا قَالَ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُعِيلًا إِنَّ تِسْعَةَ أَعْشَارِ الرِّزْقِ فِي التِّجَارَةِ 
***فُضَيْلٍ الْأَعْوَرِ قَالَ شَهِدْتُ مُعَاذَ بْنَ كَثِيرٍ وَ قَالَ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنِّي قَدْ أَيْسَرْتُ فَأَدَعُ التِّجَارَةَ فَقَالَ إِنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ قَلَّ عَقْلُكَ أَوْ نَحْوَهُ 
*** قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنِّي قَدْ كَفَفْتُ عَنِ التِّجَارَةِ وَ أَمْسَكْتُ عَنْهَا قَالَ وَ لِمَ ذَلِكَ أَ عَجْزٌ بِكَ كَذَلِكَ تَذْهَبُ أَمْوَالُكُمْ لَا تَكُفُّوا عَنِ التِّجَارَةِ وَ الْتَمِسُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ 0
اتصل والدي بنا قائلا اذهب الى ابن عمك الى العاصمة حيث اني تحدثت معه عن عمل لك فقال فالياتني 
وحينما ذهبت على العنوان وطرقت الباب جائت زوجته وكانت شابه وهي بنت عمتي فقالت :
بترحيب حار ازالت معه عني عناء الخجل
فقالت تفضل سياتي ابن عمك من العمل 0
فكرت في نفسي للحظه واحده هل ادخل ؟؟
اولا ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام يمنعون من ذلك
***َ عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ الطَّيَّارِ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَ طَلَبْتُ بَيْتاً أَتَكَارَاهُ فَدَخَلْتُ دَاراً فِيهَا بَيْتَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا بَابٌ وَ فِيهِ امْرَأَةٌ فَقَالَتْ تُكَارِي هَذَا الْبَيْتَ قُلْتُ بَيْنَهُمَا بَابٌ وَ أَنَا شَابٌّ قَالَتْ أَنَا أُغْلِقُ الْبَابَ بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكَ فَحَوَّلْتُ مَتَاعِي فِيهِ وَ قُلْتُ لَهَا أَغْلِقِي الْبَابَ فَقَالَتْ تَدْخُلُ عَلَيَّ مِنْهُ الرَّوْحُ دَعْهُ فَقُلْتُ لَا أَنَا شَابٌّ وَ أَنْتِ شَابَّةٌ أَغْلِقِيهِ قَالَتِ اقْعُدْ أَنْتَ فِي بَيْتِكَ فَلَسْتُ آتِيكَ وَ لَا أَقْرَبُكَ وَ أَبَتْ أَنْ تُغْلِقَهُ فَأَتَيْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع فَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ تَحَوَّلْ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ وَ الْمَرْأَةَ إِذَا خُلِّيَا فِي بَيْتٍ كَانَ ثَالِثُهُمَا الشَّيْطَان 
ثانيا فان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول :
مَنْ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ مَوَاضِعَ التُّهَمَةِ فَلَا يَلُومَنَّ مَنْ أَسَاءَ بِهِ الظَّنَّ0
فامتنعت من الدخول مع اصرارها وبقيت اتمشى خارج البيت 
حتي جاء موعد رجوعه الى البيت 
فقال لي ولماذا لم تدخل ؟؟
قلت له انتظرك خارج البيت افضل 
دخلنا الى البيت وتناولنا ما رزقنا الله سبحانه 
ثم قال سمعت عنك تبحث عن عمل ؟؟
قلت نعم 0
قال:
خذ هذا المبلغ واستع به 
قلت له لا ابدا انا جئت مقترضا للتجارة وليس لي حاجة بالصدقة ولا ان تترحم عليّ
فبكى ابن عمي وقال

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جزيل الشكر لك اخي 
لما تمتعنا به من مذكراتك التي تحمل الكثير من الفائدة 
وبانتظار التتمة

----------


## نسمات

*ننتظر التكملة أخي الكريم ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
وحينما بكى على حالي قال :
ان هذا المبلغ امانه من ابن عمتك قال ادفعها لك وانا ابكي حينما اراك هكذا لاني لا اعلم من المستقبل واخاف ان يكون مصيري هكذا يوما ما 
تعجبت من ابن عمي لانني ما كنت اشعر باني في حاله يرثى لها وانما كنت في نفسي اشعر بسعادة قليلة الوجود حيث اني كنت اتسلق جبل التكامل الوعر جبل فيه اشواك من اهواء النفس وكلاب مفترسة من مشهيات الحرام وانا من بين كل ذلك كنت اريد ان اصل الى قمة الجبل حيث القران والعتره0
قلت له يابن عمي انا ما اردت المجيئ اليك وانما  والدي قال انك دعوتني لتدلني على سبيل اسلكه للتجارة 
قال انا في استطاعتي اقراضك ما يعادل 100دولار==في سنة1984م==
واذهب لتعمل بها ثم ارجع المال لي بعد ان يوسع الله تعالى عليك0
وحينما رجعت الى البيت قالت زوجتي ماذا ستعمل بهذا المال ؟؟
قلت لها :
اذا انا اشتري بها بضاعة فسوف يتلف المال لانني لست خبيرا بالشراء والبيع 0
ثم اذا لم يكن لي دكان فساكون دوارا بين الناس لبيعها وقد قال الامام عليه السلام :
لا تكن دوارا ؛ ولكنني سوف اشتري به 
دكان وان صغر وابدء عملي فيه انشاء الله تعالى 
قالت :
كيف وان هذا المال لايكفي؟؟
قلت لها اقترض من خالي لانه رجل معروف بالاحسان !!
قالت الم تنقل لي روايات كثيرة عن ذم الدين ومنها:

ْ*** أَحَدِهِمْ –اي الصادق او الباقر عليهما السلام -  قَالَ يُؤْتَى يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِصَاحِبِ الدَّيْنِ يَشْكُو الْوَحْشَةَ فَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ حَسَنَاتٌ أُخِذَتْ مِنْهُ لِصَاحِبِ الدَّيْنِ وَ قَالَ وَ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ حَسَنَاتٌ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِ صَاحِبِ الدَّيْنِ إِنَّ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص مَاتَ رَجُلٌ وَ عَلَيْهِ دِينَارَانِ فَأُخْبِرَ النَّبِيُّ ص فَأَبَى أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ عَلَيْهِ وَ إِنَّمَا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ لِكَيْ لَا يَجْتَرِءُوا عَلَى الدَّيْنِ وَ قَالَ قَدْ مَاتَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص وَ عَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ وَ مَاتَ الْحَسَنُ ع وَ عَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ وَ قُتِلَ الْحُسَيْنُ ع وَ عَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ 
ْ ***أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص يَقُولُ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَ الدَّيْنِ قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص أَ يَعْدِلُ الدَّيْنُ بِالْكُفْرِ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ 

عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :                 
***الدين رق القضاء عتق 
***الدين أحد الرقين 
*** بئس القلادة قلادة الدين‏

قلت لها نعم يا ام مهدي يا عزيزتي كما تقولين وتنقلين من الروايات وانا ابدا لا ابدء باي عمل ان لم استطع اقناعك بروايات اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وانما اعلمك هذه الروايات يا ام مهدي كي تساعديني في محاسبة النفس وتقفين امامي ان سرت بمسار خلاف القران والعترة 
ولكن يا ام مهدي هناك شروط لا يقبح معها الدين الا يقترض الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وكذلك الامير عليه السلام حتى ان الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام باع بستانا وادى به دين الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
ثم الا تسمعي كيف اوصى مسلم بن عقيل  الغريب عليه السلام  لاداء دينه قبل شهادته ؟؟
قالت :
ان الامام عليه السلام    له من يؤدي عنه دينه 0
قلت لها:
صحيح وانا اكتب في وصيتي ان يدفع ديني من هذا الملك 0
قالت :
ومن يضمن لك ان الورثه لا يخونوا 0
لحظه واحدة تحيرت في جوابها 
ثم قلت لها :
ساقترح طريقه سترضينه 0
قالت وما هو؟
قلت ساخبر خالي بكل هذا الامر واقترض بشرط ان يبرئ ذمتي ان انا متّ او هو مات 0
وهنا ابتسمت عزيزتي وقالت توكل على الله 
فاستخرت الله بالقران الكريم 
فكانت الايه الحبيبه جيده جدا ومشجعه على الاقدام
بدئت افكر كيف اذهب وماذا اقول لخالي 
هنا اسال القراء الاحباء بعد دعائي لهم بكمال العافيه واشترط لمن اجابني ان اصلي له ركعتان لقضاء حوائجه وغفران ذنبه   ان اجابني جوابا موافقا لروايات اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
السؤال:
لماذا لم افكر ببيع البيت وجعل ثمنه راس مال للتجاره ثم ان ربحت اعود فاشتري البيت0؟؟

----------


## نسمات

*لان في احتمال خساره أو نجاح في التجارة* 
*ولانك لا تمللك اي خبره .. في التجارة* 
*وربما يكون اسعار المنازل غالية وبعد ذلك يصعب عليك الشراء ...* 


*نحن متابعون ان شاء الله معك* 
*اكمل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل اخي اويس*
*اشتقنا الى التكمله ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
==اعتذر منكم قرائنا واعتذر من خالي العزيز حيث انني ما كنت اعرف اسلوب الاقتراض وما كان لي سابقه بهذا الوادي الا قليلا يناسب شابا صغيرا لا خبرة له ==
وقفت امام خالي مسلما عليه 0
ثم قلت له 
خالي انا استخرت الله ان اقترض منك –مايعادل 150دلار- وكانت الاستخارة جيده ولذلك لابد ان تقرضني وانا ارجعها متى ما استطعت وبشرط ان تبرئ ذمتي ان مات اي واحد منا 
قال خالي-- وهو متعجب من اسلوبي الذي ما اظنه سمعه من غيري من المحترفين في عالم الاقتراض وسل الاموال من الاثرياء-
خالي اقرضك وانا حمّالا لك –نص عبارته من غير زيادة ولا نقصان –
اخذت المال ورجعت الى البيت 
قالت ام مهدي الان ما ستصنع بالمال؟؟
قلت لها يا ام مهدي عزيزتي نحن مهما اصابنا من ضيق يجب ان لا نفكر في بيع البيت ولاي سبب كان ولذلك اعتبره الشرع المقدس من مستثنيات الدين 
قالت وما تعني بمستثنيات الدين ؟
قلت لها :
ان الحكومه العباسيه سجنت بن ابي عمير وصادرت كل امواله 
وحينما خرج من السجن جاء احد اصدقائه حاملا لمال معه 
فساله ما هذا ؟
قال الصديق انه دين لك عليّ؛ فبعت بيتي واتيتك بثمنه
قال بن ابي عمير 
لا ابدا لا اخذه – مع مافيه من الضيق-لان حبيبي جعفر بن محمد عليه السلام قال لا يباع البيت للدين فارجع المال 0
وبدئت بادعية الاستخارة الموجوده في البحار و مهج الدعوات قراتها وتوسلت بالله سبحانه ان يختار لي ماهو الاصلح لاخرتي ودنياي
فذهبت الى اخي الذي كان منذ البدايه في التجاره وطلبت منه مساعدتي في شراء الدكان 
وجاء معي والحمد لله حمدا خالدا واشترينا دكان صغير بصغر ما اتوقعه من الدنيا
جئت الى البيت واخبرت زوجتي فما ابدت ذلك الفرح الذي كنت اتوقعه منها 
فبقي في خاطري واودعته في اضبارة السؤال للمستقبل لانني عرفت منها لا تصنع شيئا ان لم يكن لها دليل 
ولا اخفي عليكم امواج الاستفهام مشوبتا بامواج الالم لعدم فرحها بالدرجة التي كنت اتوقعها منها 
وبعد سنين من حياتنا جائت الفرصه وسالتها فحينما اخبرتني بالعله حمدت الله سبحانه وقلت لها ولكن في نفسي 
صحيح يا حبيبتي ما تقولين وهذا عين الحكمة منك ولكن اسال الله سبحانه ان يرزقني الصبر لتحمل هذه الحكمة
- هل تتوقعون السبب-؟؟؟؟؟
- قلت لها حبيبتي 
- انا عاهدتك ان انصب قلبي مراة لك على صدري ولهذا السبب اريد ان امسك بيدك وتتسلقي معي جبل الكمال ونتقاسم آلام الاشواك فيه 0
- وشرط هذا المسار ان اعلمك ما اتعلم من اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
- فقالت والله لا اعلم كيف وفقت لهذه الحياة من بين اخواتي نعم اول زيارة للامام الحسين عليه السلام طلبت منه ان يرزقني زوجا يرضوه لي وما طلبت ان يكون ذا ثراء ولا مقام ولا اي طمع مادي 
- قلت لها هذه اكبر هديه اهديتيها لي ان ادخلت السرور على قلبي 
- اسال الله سبحانه ان اكون كما تتوقعين
- فقالت وما اردت من هذه المقدمه ؟؟
- قلت لها لا تسمحي لي ببيع البيت لاي سبب كان لاني سادخل الى التجارة وتفتح امامي ابواب الكسب واخاف ان اصاب بداء الطمع فابيع البيت وقد قال اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
- 
عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: «لما دخل النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) المدينة خط دورها برجله ثم قال: اللهم من باع رباعه فلا تبارك له ..
***وعن أبان بن عثمان قال: دعاني أبو جعفر (عليه السلام) فقال: «باع فلان أرضه» قلت: نعم، قال: «مكتوب في التوراة أن من باع أرضاً أو ماءً ولم يضع ثمنه في أرض وماء ذهب ثمنه محقاً

وعن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: مشتري العقدة مرزوق وبائعها ممحوق .

وعن أبي إبراهيم (عليه السلام) قال: ثمن العقار ممحوق إلا أن يجعل في عقار مثله
.قالت زوجتي :
لا ابدا لا اتوقع هذا منك ؟
قلت لها انشاء الله تعالى
والذي اعانني في موفقيتي في التجارة اني كنت اتاجر وزوجتي تخيط وتتكفل بكثير من مصاريف الحياة0
سالتني ام مهدي قالت:
انت اشتريت الدكان وانتها ما عندنا من المال فما تصنع بما تحتاجه من المال لشراء البضاعة وباي نوع ستبدء 
وكالمعتاد بدئت اشرح لها خططي لهذا الامر لتناقشني فيها فان اقتنعت بصحة ما خططت سانفذها مستعينا بالله سبحانه 
فقلت لها ان سائلا جاء الى الامام الصادق عليه السلام وكان يعيش بالظبط ما نعيشه فاجابه الامام عليه السلام بما اسعده

----------


## نسمات

*احسنتم* 
*ننتظر التكملة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم* 
*عيناي تفيضان بالدموع لأنه ما خاب من توسل بمحمد وآل محمد* 
*وأسأل الله بحقهم وبيقيننا بهم أن يفرج عنا وعن كل مكروب وأن يكونوا معنا ويعينونا على امورنا*  
*هم لم يخيبوك وبإذن الله لن يخيبونا* 
*قصتك مشوقة أخي الكريم*

*موفق لكل خير*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
فقالت وما تقول الروايه المباركه فقلت لها اسمعي هي روايه عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام وفي ضمنها قصه ممتعه فيها البركة لمن يعمل برواياتهم وهو مسلم لهم 
الرواية:
عُمَارَةَ الطَّيَّارِ قَالَ :
قُلْتُ لاَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
إِنَّهُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ مَالِي وَ تَفَرَّقَ مَا فِي يَدِي وَ عِيَالِي كَثِيرٌ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
إِذَا قَدِمْتَ الْكُوفَةَ فَافْتَحْ بَابَ حَانُوتِكَ وَ ابْسُطْ بِسَاطَكَ وَ ضَعْ مِيزَانَكَ وَ تَعَرَّضْ لِرِزْقِ رَبِّكَ قَالَ:
فَلَمَّا أَنْ قَدِمَ فَتَحَ بَابَ حَانُوتِهِ وَ بَسَطَ بِسَاطَهُ وَ وَضَعَ مِيزَانَهُ قَالَ :
فَتَعَجَّبَ مَنْ حَوْلَهُ بِأَنْ لَيْسَ فِي بَيْتِهِ قَلِيلٌ وَ لا كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْمَتَاعِ وَ لا عِنْدَهُ شَيْ‏ءٌ قَالَ:
فَجَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ:
اشْتَرِ لِي ثَوْباً قَالَ:
فَاشْتَرَى لَهُ وَ أَخَذَ ثَمَنَهُ وَ صَارَ الثَّمَنُ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ آخَرُ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
اشْتَرِ لِي ثَوْباً قَالَ:
فَطَلَبَ لَهُ فِي السُّوقِ ثُمَّ اشْتَرَى لَهُ ثَوْباً فَأَخَذَ ثَمَنَهُ فَصَارَ فِي يَدِهِ وَ كَذَلِكَ يَصْنَعُ التُّجَّارُ
يَأْخُذُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ آخَرُ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
يَا أَبَا عُمَارَةَ إِنَّ عِنْدِي عِدْلا مِنْ كَتَّانٍ فَهَلْ تَشْتَرِيهِ وَ أُؤَخِّرَكَ بِثَمَنِهِ سَنَةً فَقَالَ :
نَعَمْ احْمِلْهُ وَ جِئْنِي بِهِ قَالَ :
فَحَمَلَهُ فَاشْتَرَاهُ مِنْهُ بِتَأْخِيرِ سَنَةٍ قَالَ:
فَقَامَ الرَّجُلُ فَذَهَبَ ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ آتٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ السُّوقِ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا عُمَارَةَ مَا هَذَا الْعِدْلُ قَالَ هَذَا عِدْلٌ اشْتَرَيْتُهُ قَالَ فَبِعْنِي نِصْفَهُ وَ أُعَجِّلَ لَكَ ثَمَنَهُ قَالَ نَعَمْ فَاشْتَرَاهُ مِنْهُ وَ أَعْطَاهُ نِصْفَ الْمَتَاعِ وَ أَخَذَ نِصْفَ الثَّمَنِ قَالَ :
فَصَارَ فِي يَدِهِ الْبَاقِي إِلَى سَنَةٍ قَالَ :
فَجَعَلَ يَشْتَرِي بِثَمَنِهِ الثَّوْبَ وَ الثَّوْبَيْنِ وَ يَعْرِضُ وَ يَشْتَرِي وَ يَبِيعُ حَتَّى أَثْرَى وَ عَرَضَ وَجْهُهُ وَ أَصَابَ مَعْرُوفاً 0

فقالت لي كيف ستتعامل مع الناس وقد يخدعوك بنوع البضاعه اوسعرها 
((إِنَّ كَثيراً مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفاسِقُونَ ))
فقلت لها اطمئني فان الله سبحانه قال :
((ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنا وَ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا كَذلِكَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنا نُنْجِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ ))
قالت وانت غريب في هذا البلد وهذا العالم من التجارة الا تخاف ان يؤذوك من لا حراجة لهم في الدين 
فقلت لها :

((إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدافِعُ عَنِ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ ))
فقالت وان فتحت الدكان وجلبت البضاعه ولم يباع فماذا ستصنع فقلت لها :
((وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً 
وَ يَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَ مَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدْراً ))
==وكنا لا نملك في البيت ما يبرد الجو وشعرت بحرارة شديده في البيت وكانت الحراره بشكل بحيث اشعل في قلبي نيران الحياء والخجل من زوجتي –كلما اذكر موقفها هذا احب ان ابكي لحالها ولخجلي --==
تركتني وخرجت الى ساحة البيت فما عرفت علة خروجها ولكن حينما فاجئتني بعودتها امسكت عيني عن هطول دموعها حيث000

----------


## نسمات

*احسنت أخي الكريم* 
*بوركت جهودك* 
*وننتظر التكملة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
كانها لما احسّت باني خجلان من حرارة البيت العسيرذهبت الى ساحة البيت والقت الماء على نفسها وملابسها وجلست امامي كالمتشهدة للصلاة وهي في ابتسامة عريضه وقالت:
 انا بردانه ؛ الجو جيد؛ وانا ابدا لا اشعر بحرارة الجو
ياله من منظر كل قطرة على شعرها وجسدها وملابسها كان يناديني انظر الى التضحية وادخره لمستقبل الايام حين تكون في سعة من المال والحال واخجل ان تنسى المعروف 
وكلما اتذكر منظرها وهي جالسة امامي بهذا الحال اود ان ابكي رقتا لها 0
فتحت الدكان وجلست وهو خال من اي بضاعة
وكان دكاني في اسواق خاليه من الزبائن وكلما مر ملاء من الاصدقاء لامني ان اشتريت في هذه الاسواق الخاويه دكانا 
وانا اقول لهم:
 الله شهيد علينا وهو ارحم الراحمين وهو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين
وانا جالس في الدكان ناداني جاري قائلا ان والدك يناديك على التلفون 
وحينما كلمني قال اريد ان اتي الى بيتك 
قلت له ياوالدي قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله انت ومالك لابيك 
ان اردت ان اجلب الغذاء من الخارج فكلي فداء لك وان اردت ان تصنع زوجتي الطعام فاذن لي ان استشيرها  قال لاباس اسالها 
وحينما استاذنت زوجتي تالمت من عملي هذا!!! 
فقلت لها هذا منك حسن وجميل ولكن لست ادري ما الحكم الشرعي هنا لان المساله تتعلق بك وجهد ستبذليه انت 
قالت لا لا تكرر هذا العمل مرتا اخرى
فقلت لها نعمل قانون جاري بيننا في كل حياتنا انشاء الله تعالى قالت وما هو ؟؟
قلت لها :
ان صعب عليك ان تصنعي الطعام فانا لا اجبرك على ذلك معاذ الله تعالى ولكن لا ارضى ان تعدينا باعداد الطعام ومن ثم تتكاسلي عن صنعه 
وقال الامام عليه السلام الانسان اجوف لابد له من طعام
اخبريني مقدما لكي اعده انا 
ورايتها تتكاسل عن صنع الشاي فلما تحققت عن العله 
قالت:
 ان اختي كان يصعب عليها صنع الشاي بعد الاكل وزوجها كان يجبرها 
فقالت اختي مرتا امامنا وهي تناجي القوري 
ايا قوري صارعتني طول عمري واخيرا صرعتني  وغلبتني 
فحينما سمعت قولها هذا قلت سبحان الله  انظر كم منع الاسلام من فضول الكلام وفضول الطعام ثم يصل الانسان الى ان يدوس برجله راحة الاخرين لراحته في فضول الطعام 
فقررت ان اصنعه انا واقدمه لها الا اذا هي تبرعة بصنعه 
نرجع الى عالمنا الجديد الدكان والعمل 
سالني الاصدقاء لماذا دكانك خالي ؟؟
قلت انتظر رزق الرزاق ؟؟
الى ان جاء احد الاصدقاء وكان اقتراحه اول فاتحة الخير علينا وله الحمد

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اسلوب مبدع ومشووق ونحن في شوق لنعرف البقيه..
ونسألك الدعاء...
ودمت في خير..
ودمت في كل خي

----------


## فرح

يعطيك العاافيه خيي 
ننتظر التكمله بشوووق 
دعاائي لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## نسمات

*احسنت* 
*ننتظر التكملة ..!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدوعجل فرجهم 
جاء احد الاصدقاء وقال لي لماذا لا تبيع شيئا؟؟ 
قلت له انتظر الفرج !!
قال:
 افضل شيئ ان تبيع البيبسي في هذا المكان لانه مزدحم والناس عادتا يرغبون اليه 
قلت له:
 ولكن يحتاج الى اشتراك وانا ليس لي شرائطهم 
قال ان لي صديقا يبيع ذلك من دون اي شرط 
واخيرا جئت بالبيبسي ومواد غذائيه اخرى وشرعت البيع 
فجاء في يوم من الايام شخص وقال بكم هذا الشاي فقلت له بسعره 
فقال ليس عندي الا هذا المبلغ 
فلما حسبت المبلغ وجدته اقل من سعر شرائي له 
فامتنعت من بيعه لانني اخسر من راس المال 
ثم بدئت افكر 
وتحيرت
وقلت في نفسي لو صح ان عدم بيعي له من الناحيه الشرعيه جائز ولكن اين الانسانيه 
هذا الرجل سيذهب الى بيته وهو حزين لانه لم يستطع شراء الشاي وانا السبب في عدم بيعه لانني اخسر 
فكلما اردت ان اقنع نفسي بان هذا الامر طبيعي وكل الناس على هذه السنه 
قلت:
 لنفسي ولكن الرزق مقدر ومقسوم ويمكن حصوله بطريق اخر لا صلة له بلقمة عيش الناس 
وقد قال امير المؤمنين في نهج البلاغه
اعْلَمُوا عِلْماً يَقِيناً أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَجْعَلْ لِلْعَبْدِ وَ إِنْ عَظُمَتْ حِيلَتُهُ وَ اشْتَدَّتْ طَلِبَتُهُ وَ قَوِيَتْ مَكِيدَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ
مِمَّا سُمِّيَ لَهُ فِي الذِّكْرِ الْحَكِيمِ وَ لَمْ يَحُلْ بَيْنَ الْعَبْدِ فِي ضَعْفِهِ وَ قِلَّةِ حِيلَتِهِ وَ بَيْنَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَ مَا سُمِّيَ لَهُ فِي الذِّكْرِ الْحَكِيمِ وَ الْعَارِفُ لِهَذَا الْعَامِلُ بِهِ أَعْظَمُ النَّاسِ رَاحَةً فِي مَنْفَعَةٍ وَ التَّارِكُ لَهُ الشَّاكُّ فِيهِ أَعْظَمُ النَّاسِ شُغُلًا فِي مَضَرَّةٍ وَ رُبَّ مُنْعَمٍ عَلَيْهِ مُسْتَدْرَجٌ بِالنُّعْمَى وَ رُبَّ مُبْتَلًى مَصْنُوعٌ لَهُ بِالْبَلْوَى فَزِدْ أَيُّهَا الْمُسْتَنْفِعُ فِي شُكْرِكَ وَ قَصِّرْ مِنْ عَجَلَتِكَ وَ قِفْ عِنْدَ مُنْتَهَى رِزْقِكَ 
274- وَ قَالَ   عليه السلام لَا تَجْعَلُوا عِلْمَكُمْ جَهْلًا وَ يَقِينَكُمْ شَكّاً إِذَا عَلِمْتُمْ فَاعْمَلُوا وَ إِذَا تَيَقَّنْتُمْ فَأَقْدِمُوا 
وكنت افكر واذا بوالدي واقف بباب الدكان 
فالتفت اليه كي اسلم عليه 
سقطت من يدي قنينه وانكسرت تالم والدي ولم يتكلم وذهب 
فاصبحت في حزن شديد من هذا الامر ومن تالم والدي  وبعد قليل   جاء صديق وهو ايضا جاري 
فسلم علي 
فرددت عليه 
قال مالي اراك حزينا 
قصصت عليه ماجرى
فقال انا بعت سيارتي والان لا احتاج الى ثمنه فهل نشترك في التجاره وبالطريقة الشرعيه 
رضيت 
وبعد ان اجري بيننا الاتفاقات  اخذت المال منه وبقيت متحيرا بنوع البضاعه التي يجب ان اشتريها 
الان لا اتذكر كيف ولاي عله بدئت ببيع الطوابع 
وبعد مده وجدت ان فيها اشكالا كبيرا لان الالبومات التي تاتي ينبغي ان نشتريها كلها معا 
وفيها صور للكافرين وصور نساء عاريات 
فقلت كيف اتركها وبعد مصاعب جمع الله لي زبائن لشراء الطوابع 
عدت وقلت لنفسي ان انا  اكلت رزقي من الحرام سيقتص من رزقي الحلال  كما قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام نقلا  عن رسول الله 

 صلى الله عليه واله فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ:
 أَلا إِنَّ الرُّوحَ الْأَمِينَ نَفَثَ فِي رُوعِي أَنَّهُ لا تَمُوتُ نَفْسٌ حَتَّى تَسْتَكْمِلَ رِزْقَهَا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَ أَجْمِلُوا فِي الطَّلَبِ وَ لا يَحْمِلَنَّكُمُ اسْتِبْطَاءُ شَيْ‏ءٍ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ أَنْ تَطْلُبُوهُ بِشَيْ‏ءٍ مِنْ مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَسَّمَ الْأَرْزَاقَ بَيْنَ خَلْقِهِ حَلالا وَ لَمْ يُقَسِّمْهَا حَرَاماً فَمَنِ اتَّقَى اللَّهَ وَ صَبَرَ أَتَاهُ رِزْقُهُ مِنْ حِلِّهِ وَ مَنْ هَتَكَ حِجَابَ سِتْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ أَخَذَهُ مِنْ‏غَيْرِ حِلِّهِ
 قُصَّ بِهِ مِنْ رِزْقِهِ الْحَلالِ وَ حُوسِبَ عَلَيْهِ
فتركت بيع الطوابع 
واذا انا بجاري يناديني قائلا

----------


## نسمات

*احسنتم .. وسلمت يداكمـ* 
*ننتظر التكملة ..!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قال جاري لماذا لا تبيع القرطاسيه؟؟
قلت له:
لاعلم لي بتجّاره ؟
قال انا ابيعك لتبتدء وتتعلم ثم سر على بركة الله تعالى0
وبدئت حياتنا الجديده والتي تناسب ما انا فيه من حب العلم وطلبه 0
وبعد ذلك تعلمت طريقة الشراء من التجار في العاصمه 0
وماان ذهبت اليهم واشتريت لعدة مرات حتى قال احد التجار اني عرفت منك الصدق فلا حاجة للمجيئ الى العاصمه اتصل بنا هاتفيا ونحن نبعث اليك كل ما تحتاج اليه من البضاعه 
فقلت له:
 وكيف ابعث ثمنه؛ وان مت فكيف اصنع 
قالوا لاتفكر بكل هذا بع البضاعه وارسل الينا ثمنه ولك ورثه هم يسددونا 0
قلت لهم هل ترضون ان يتحول الدين في ذمة الورثه ؟؟
قالوا نعم 0
ولكن نفس هذا السؤال الذي سالته  منهم اشعل في نفوسهم شوق البيع لي 
وتخلصت من بيع المواد الغذائيه والحمد لله 
وقلت متوجها نحو النجف الاشرف 
السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين صدقت مولاي حينما قلت :
من اغلق على نفسه بابا من الحرام فتح الله له الف باب من الحلال
وكل اقوالك صادقة سيدي
((لا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَ هُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُون‏))
وسالتني زوجتي عن نوع من الفاكهة وكانت موجوده في السوق ولكنها غاليه جدا 
ففكرت في نفسي هل يجوز شراء نوع من الفاكهة ان كانت غالية وليست ضروريه وانا مطلوب لخالي 
فسافرت اليه وسلمت عليه 
فقلت خالي هل تاذن لي ان اشتري شيئا ان كان غير ضروري قبل ان اسدد دينك ؟؟
قال لي ولماذا تسال؟؟
 قلت له: هذه اوامر اهل البيت عليهم السلام
قال به-- به -- كم جميل ما تنقل عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
نعم اسمح لك
واخذت اسدده قليلا قليلا  الى ان انتهى دينه وله الحمد0
ولرفع العناء والتعب عن زوجتي اخذتها يوما الى زيارة اختها واذا بالدكتوره الجراحه استاذة في كلية الطب كانت هناك واسمها الدكتوره   ((مهناز)) 
حدث لنا معها موقف افادها في الاخرة 
وذلك 00

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدكتوره مهناز:
 نقلت لي ام مهدي عنها انها
كانت صغيره توفي عنها ابوها فتكفل حياتهم اختها المتزوجه 
وبدئت بالدرس الى ان وصلت الى كلية الطب وتزوجت في الكليه وكانت صديقه لاخت ام مهدي التي كانت تدرس  معها في كلية الطب 
واتمت الدرس ثم استمرت بدراستها الى ان حصلت على بورد تخصصي في الجراحه النسائيه 
وكانت اخت الدكتورة التي ربت  مهناز عادت مرة اخرى باحتضان اطفال مهناز لانشغال مهناز بالعمل الدائب بلا استراحه الا القليل0
تقول ام مهدي قيل لها لو تفرغتي لاطفالك لانهم ان كبروا فسيشعرون انك ضحيتي بهم من اجل اعمالك
حيث كانت الدكتورة مفرطه في كثرة انشغالها في المستشفيات 
قالت الدكتورة في اجابتهم اذا كبروا فساعطي كل واحد منهم سويج سيارة مارسدس فحينها يعلمون ما سبب تضحيتي بهم
فلما زرنا انا وام مهدي اختها جائت الدكتورة مهناز لزيارتنا هي وزوجها وكذلك اخت ام مهدي الاخرى الكيمياويه مع زوجها طبيب اسنان واختها الاخري التي هي طبيبه كانت تدرس مع مهناز وزوجها متخصص جراح في الاعصاب 
فاخبروا الدكتوره مهناز بان السيد لا يحب ان يتجاوز الحد الشرعي في التكلم مع النساء فلا تفرطي في التحية معه 
اما الدكتورة مهناز وكانها شعرت ان محفلهم كله اصبح من الاطباء وكأن ام مهدي فيهم غريبه 
فالتفتت اليها قائله 
==((علويه والله ان البساط الممزق الذي تجلسين عليه انت والسيد خير من كل ما نحن فيه من متاع الدنيا لانكم حينما تجلسون على ذلك البساط الممزق  تحتضن قلوبكم بعضها البعض وكأن قلبيكما دخلا بعش واحد ونحن ؛نجلس على ارقى المبليات وكل قلب يسرح في عالمه الخاص فاشكري نعمة الالفه والصفاء الذي بينكما واعرفي قدر زوجك))==
فحينما خرجوا من البيت سلمت عليّ سلاما مؤدبا ورحبت بي 
وحينما جائت ام مهدي واخبرتني بقول الدكتوره مهناز فهمت من كلامها كل شيئ 
وبقيت متفكرا بشخصية هذه الدكتورة ومدى انسانيتها وكيف حولت الجو من كونهن متفوقات على ام مهدي الى انهن متحسرات لحرمانهن من صفاء حياتها 
قلت في نفسي مناجيا لها سيادة الدكتوره فهمت منك ما قمت به0
 حقا قال اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
((الكلمه الطيبه صدقه ))
واي صدقه!!!!!
 لو كانت تعطيني الدنيا بما فيها ماكان يساوي كلامها هذا
وعزمت على ان اجزي احسانها هذا باحسن ما يمكن وكنت افكر انها لاتحتاج شيئ فكيف لي ان اجزي احسانها باحسان افضل منه 
آه----آه----آه---- في شهر رمضان المبارك 
صرخت 0000

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي 
بارك الله في جهودك

----------


## نسمات

*وسلمت يمنآآك* 
$$
*نحنُ في شَوق لاتمام مُذكراتكَ ..* 
*ننتظرك ..!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
وقبل ان اتمم ذكريات حياتي الصادقه 
تذكرت قول الخضر عليه السلام لموسى على نبينا واله وعليه السلام 
قال ياموسى ان السماع اثقل من الكلام مشيرا الى ان يقل الكلام 
ولكن في لحظه استحييت وقلت لعلي اكثرت على القراء والان وقت ان اعتذر منهم واترك الموضوع الى مواضيع اخرى وان كان يعز عليّ لان ما ذكرته هو عين ما عملته في حياتي   تطبيقا عمليا  على اي حال استميحكم عذرا ان اكثرت عليكم الا اذا تامروني فاتم ذكرياتي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## نسمات

*اتمم مابدأت به أخي الكريم* 
*فنحن في شوق لقراءهـ مذكراتك*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام على النسمات 
لاحرمكم الله من نسيم الجنه 
نعم سياتيكم كاملتا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
في شهر رمضان المبارك 
صرخت زوجتي وهي تكلم اهلها بالهاتف
مهناز ---لا –لا-مهناز---
سالتها ما الخبر عزيزتي ؟؟
قالت ان الدكتورة مهناز كانت في المستشفى 
قيل لها ان حاملا جيء بها لصالة العمليات 
وينتطروك للعملية لاخراج الطفل باذن الله تعالى 
وهي جائت بنشاط كامل ولبست الملابس الخضر الخاصه بصالة العمليات 
ثم ذهبت لتغسل يديها وتبدا بالعمليه 
والكل منتظرون والحاملة على سرير العمليه 
طال رجوع مهناز --- وطال --- وطال – فلما طرقوا باب الحمام 
لم يجبهم احدا الا المقدر المحتوم ناداهم 

---((*مَا يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ (49) فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً وَلَا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ* *يَرْجِعُون**َ*))----
نعم وخمد صوتها وذهبت الامال كلها وبقي الاطفال ولا ام لهم ولا مرسديس في البين 
فقلت في نفسي 
يارب ما كنت احب ان اجازيها بعد مماتها لكلمتها الطيبه التي كانت عليّ اعذب صدقه
واحلى كلمه 
ولكن 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ثم حولت وجهي صوب القبلة وقلت :
يارب :
انا لست اثق بعمل يؤهلني ان يستجاب دعائي في حق نفسي ولكن وعدتنا ووعدك الحق 
ان تستجيب لمن دعا لاخيه في ظهر الغيب 
وهذه الدكتوره لها حق في ذمتي :
كلمتها الطيبه 
والان اريد ان اجازيها بادعية لا اظنك تخيب رجائي 0وشرعت بادعيه بعد ان انتقيت اكثرها ثوابا فقراتها لها 
وزرت عنها العتبات النورانيه عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام في العراق
وتصدقت عنها وكذلك زرت عنها سيدتي المعصومه وسيدي الذي غربته تفتت الصخر عليهم صلوات الله 
والحمد لله الذي لم يخيبني 
حيث رايت 000

----------


## نسمات

*احسنتم ..*
*ننتظر التكملة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


قال امير المؤمنين عليه وعلى اله السلام

((الْحِلْمُ غِطَاءٌ سَاتِرٌ وَ الْعَقْلُ حُسَامٌ بَاتِرٌ فَاسْتُرْ خَلَلَ خُلُقِكَ بِحِلْمِكَ وَ قَاتِلْ هَوَاكَ بِعَقْلِكَ))
اشكر الله سبحانه ان جعلني موفّقا بمروركم على ما كتبته لكم 
فاساله تعالى ان يرزقكم اليقين فانه رأس الدين
ودمتم لنا سالمين معافينبحق الحجة بن الحسنامل العالمين عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
وبعد ان قمت بتلك الاعمال للمرحومه مهناز
في احدى الليالي رايت في المنام :
عددا من الرجال سالوني اتريد ان ترى مهناز ؟؟
قلت :
نعم 0
فاخذوني الى خارج المدينه واذا بها ملقات هناك 
وكانها توا انتهى عذابها 
فشكرت الله سبحانه حيث لم يخيب املى في ادعيتي لها وقلت في نفسي عسى اكون قد جازيت احسان كلمتها الطيبه ؛ ولا زلت ادعوا لها
فرحمة الله عليها وعلى كل من تكلمه بكلمة طيبه فادخل السرور بها على قلب انسان ورفع عنه عناء اتعاب الحياة0
بعد ان اشتريت دكاني الصغير وارجعت دين خالي حفظ الله سبحانه0
اصر عدد من التجار بان يرسلوا لي البضاعه وانا ابيع ما رزقني الله سبحانه وارجع اموال التجار واعيش بالباقي 
وكلما اردت ان اسافر الى مكان ٍ ما سالت التجار ان ياذنوا لي 
فسالوني ولماذا تاخذ الاجازه 
قلت لهم قرات عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
ان صاحب الدين لابد ان يستجيز في سفره من صاحب المال 
فيتعجبوا من هذه الاحكام ويتحسروا اشد الحسرة لهجرة مثل هذه الانوار التي لو عمل بها لسعد الناس جميعا 
قلت للتجار ان كثيرا من الكسبه حينما يبيع بضاعتكم لا يؤدي ديونكم بل يماطل ويشتري باموالكم السيارات والعقار 
بينما 
انا قرات في من لا يحضره الفقيه 
ان اول ما استلم الحكم امير المؤمنين عليه السلام قال لشريح القاضي 
انظر من يماطل فبع ما عندهم- هناك شرائط في بيع مايملك المماطل ذكره اهل البيت عليهم السلام ووضحه الفقهاء- وارجع اموال الناس فلما ذكرت هذا لاحد التجار تنفس الصعدا عاليا وقال اين انت يا امير المؤمنين روحي فداك؟؟
جائني احد الاقرباء ناصحا 
قال انصحك ثلاثا لانك جديد على عالم التجاره 
وان لم تستعمل نصائحي لابد ان تخسر 
ففرحت من قوله وقلت كلي اذآن صاغيه == فلما اتم نصائحه كدت ان اصعق==

----------


## نسمات

*أحسنتم !!* 

*أكمل اخي الكريم* 
*لقد شوقتنآ لمعرفة الباقي منـك ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي عل محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قال لي اما الشرط الاول:
يجب ان تتعلم الكذب في التجارة ويستحيل اِن صدقت اَن تربح0
ثانيا:اذا جائتك فتاة فاضحك في وجهها ولا تعبس وابتسم لها كي لا تقول انت معقد فتهرب منك0
ثالثا :
اذا جائك احد ببضاعه ليبيعها عليك فاكسر قيمتها وقل له انها دون ما تقول بكثير او انها متوفره بالسوق بكثره او انها غير جيده لكي تستطيع ان تاخذها منه باقل مايمكن من السعر 0
قلت له وهل لك من شروط اخرى تنصحني بها لموفقيتي في التجاره ؟؟
قال لا هذه اهمها !!!
فنظرت اليه متعجبا منه ومن انحطاط القيم والمثل العليا للانسانيه 
ثم ناجيت نفسي وانا شبه اليائس قائلا 
كيف ابتليت بملاقات هكذا بشر 
وكيف ابتليت بالسماع من هذه النماذج والله سبحانه يقول:

*وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ* *السَّمْع**َ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا*
تذكرت قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وكانه كان يحدثني بحديثه مباشرتا بدون اي واسطه او حاجز:

انما بعثت لاتتمم مكارم الاخلاق 
فجعل العلة الاسمى للرساله الخاتمه هی مکارم الاخلاق
وكيف يفكر الكثير من اهل السوق وقد جعلهم الله سبحانه امنائه على ما يحتاجه البشر 
واين التوكل الذي هو شرط الايمان :

*وَعَلَى اللَّهِ* *فَتَوَكَّلُوا** إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (23)*
*ثم ان الکسب* *ليس علة تامه للرزق وانما هو وسيله عزيزه للوصول الى الرزق المقدر و ان رفع الانسان ووضعه في مقام الرزق بيد الله سبحانه* 

*نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَرَفَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ*

*كنت افكر وانا انظر لهذا الناصح* 
*وهو متعجب مني حيث راني غرقت في بحر الافكار المتلاطمه واظنه تصور اني معجب بقوله ومتفكر في شطارته ومهارته في الكسب والتجاره*
*ع**د**ت مناجيا لنفسي* 
*يا نفس الان وقت ان ابين حبي لديني وابين بسلوكي زيف ما يعتقد هؤلاء وليس الفخر ان افر عاجزا امامهم* 
*ان كنت ارى ان الدين كاملا فلا بد ان اريهم كمال الدين وان الانسان الذي يتقي الله سبحانه هو الفائز والربحان* 

*وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا (2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا* *يَحْتَسِب**ُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا*
فقلت في نفسي اول خطوه هي ان اجيب هذا الناصح بجواب يكسر كل الاصنام المنصوبه في قلبه لهذه القوانين المزخرفه والمزيفه 
فقلت له اما الجواب على نصيحتك الاولى:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

لك جزيل  الشكرر على اتحافنا بمثل هذه القيم  والمُثل عن اهل البيت عليهم فضل الصلاه والسلام والتي بالكاد موجوده في عالمنا المليئ بزخرف الشيطان..
لا عدمناك ولا عدمنا هذه الفائده..
ودمت...

----------


## همس الصمت

*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي اويس*
*اطيب التحاياااااا ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
فقلت له اما شرطك الاول حيث قلت:
((يجب ان تتعلم الكذب في التجارة ويستحيل اِن صدقت اَن تربح))

ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام قال
0***من تجنب الكذب صدقت أقواله
***الصدق أمانة الكذب خيانة
***الكذب فساد كل شي‏ء
***عاقبة الكذب ملامة و ندامة
***الصدق نجاح الكذب فضاح‏
***عاقبة الصدق نجاة و سلامة
***لا سبيل أنجى من الصدق
و
**قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام يَا أَبَا النُّعْمَانِ لا تَكْذِبْ عَلَيْنَا كَذِبَةً فَتُسْلَبَ الْحَنِيفِيَّة

َ**عنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام َ كَانَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ صلوات الله عليه يَقُولُ لِوُلْدِهِ:
 اتَّقُوا الْكَذِبَ الصَّغِيرَ مِنْهُ وَ الْكَبِيرَ فِي كُلِّ جِدٍّ وَ هَزْلٍ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا كَذَبَ فِي الصَّغِيرِ اجْتَرَى عَلَى الْكَبِيرِ أَ مَا عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
 مَا يَزَالُ الْعَبْدُ يَصْدُقُ حَتَّى يَكْتُبَهُ اللَّهُ صِدِّيقاً وَ مَا يَزَالُ الْعَبْدُ يَكْذِبُ حَتَّى يَكْتُبَهُ اللَّهُ كَذَّاباً


**قَالَ قَالَ لِي أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي أَوَّلِ دَخْلَةٍ دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ تَعَلَّمُوا الصِّدْقَ قَبْلَ الْحَدِيثِ

ْ** أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كُونُوا دُعَاةً لِلنَّاسِ بِالْخَيْرِ بِغَيْرِ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ لِيَرَوْا مِنْكُمُ الِاجْتِهَادَ وَ الصِّدْقَ وَ الْوَرَعَ

َ**وقال أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام مَنْ صَدَقَ لِسَانُهُ زَكَى عَمَلُهُ وَ مَنْ حَسُنَتْ نِيَّتُهُ زِيدَ فِي رِزْقِهِ وَ مَنْ حَسُنَ بِرُّهُ بِأَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ مُدَّ لَهُ فِي عُمُرِهِقلت له يا اخي :
انا جاهدت نفسي زمنا طويلا لكي اتعلم الصدق قبل ان اتكلم وارجح ان اموت جوعا على ان اكذب كذبتا واحده جدا او هزلا
ثم انا واثق بالله تعالى  ان النجاة في الصدق 
ثم ان الانسان قد يكذب في المرة الاولي ولكنه سرعان ما يفتضح 
فانا يا اخي اَعدك اني ساصدق وسانجح انشاء الله تعالى لكي اكون عبرت لامثالك من التجار الذين   عشعش الشيطان  في صدورهم 
بهذه الاوهام
والنتيجه كانت اربح واضحك :
كان ياتيني الزبون –المشتري – فيطلب مني البضاعه 
اقدم له الانواع الموجوده عندي 
فيسالني ايها اجود
فاقول له صادقا هذه واشير الى البضعه الجيده حقا 
وباعتبار انهم اعتادوا الكذب 
فكانوا عادتا ياخذوا  البضاعه التي اقول لهم انها رديئه
ظنا منهم انني اكذب عليهم 
فابيع البضاعه واضحك وانا اشكر الله سبحانه 
فاقول سبحان الله وبحمده اخذ البضاعه الرديئه وانا اصر عليه ان تلك افضل 
وبعد ايام يعود فيقول يا اخي اعتذر لانك اشرت علينا بالحق والان عرفت صدقك فيعود فيشتري الجيده 
اعود لله شاكرا فاقول ولان بعت الثانيه 
وهكذا الى ان عرفت بين الزبائن بصدقي 
واما التجار في العاصمه حينما عرفوا صدقي اخذوا يبالغون في الاعتبار الذي جعلوه كرصيد لي 
حقا وصدقا كان الصدق سر نجاحي النجاح الباهر المشرق
اللهم ومواعيدك الصادقه وما اخيب الانسان يقبل وعود البشر ويفتح له الف حساب ولا يلتفت لحظه لوعودك يارب واخجلتاه منك وحيائاه
واما شرطك الثاني :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
واما ماقلت :
((ثانيا:اذا جائتك فتاة فاضحك في وجهها ولا تعبس وابتسم لها كي لا تقول انت معقد فتهرب منك0))
فقلت له :
ان هنا امران :
الاولى العبوس 00 فنعم ليس من خلق المؤمن العبوس
 وقد قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله فِي حَدِيثٍ:
 وَ الْبُخْلُ وَ عُبُوسُ الْوَجْهِ يُكْسِبَانِ الْبَغَاضَةَ وَ يُبَاعِدَانِ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَ يُدْخِلَانِ النَّارَ 

قَالَ الْبِشْرُ الْحَسَنُ وَ طَلَاقَةُ الْوَجْهِ مَكْسَبَةٌ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ وَ قُرْبَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ عُبُوسُ الْوَجْهِ وَ سُوءُ الْبِشْرِ مَكْسَبَةٌ لِلْمَقْتِ وَ بُعْدٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَسَعُوا النَّاسَ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ فَالْقَوْهُمْ بِطَلَاقَةِ الْوَجْهِ وَ حُسْنِ الْبِشْرِ
فان المؤمن طلق الوجه لا لان المشتري فتاة او امرأه بل لان سجيته طلاقة الوجه ولا يستطيع غيره 
اما الضحك: 
فلا وابدا سواء فرّت الفتاة ام قرّت لاني في الدكان امين الناس على نواميسهم وماذا يعني الضحك 
انها تريد بضاعه جيده ورخيصه سواء ضحكت ام بكيت 
ولو اعطيتها البضاعه غاليتا فسوف لن تعود اليك وان ضحكت لها الى ان تسقط اسنانك من الضحك امامها 
ثم ان ضحكك ان كان وانت غض الطرف 
عادتا ستهرب منك خائفتا ان يكون هناك خلل في عقلك 
وان ضحكت وانت تنظر اليها فهاك بشائر الفقر من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله واله الكرام صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين 
َعنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ وَ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليهما السلام
 قَالَا مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا وَ هُوَ يُصِيبُ حَظّاً مِنَ الزِّنَا فَزِنَا الْعَيْنَيْنِ النَّظَرُ وَ زِنَا الْفَمِ الْقُبْلَةُ وَ زِنَا الْيَدَيْنِ اللَّمْسُ صَدَّقَ الْفَرْجُ ذَلِكَ أَوْ كَذَّبَ 
عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :
 قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:
 فِي الزِّنَا خَمْسُ خِصَالٍ يَذْهَبُ بِمَاءِ الْوَجْهِ وَ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ يَنْقُصُ الْعُمُرَ وَ يُسْخِطُ الرَّحْمَنَ وَ يُخَلِّدُ فِي النَّارِ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ النَّارِ 

  وَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص الزِّنَا يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ يَدَعُ الدِّيَارَ بَلَاقِع‏
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ع يَقُولُ تَرْكُ نَسْجِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ فِي الْبَيْتِ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ الْبَوْلُ فِي الْحَمَّامِ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ الْأَكْلُ عَلَى الْجَنَابَةِ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ التَّخَلُّلُ بِالطَّرْفَاءِ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ التَّمَشُّطُ مِنْ قِيَامٍ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ تَرْكُ الْقُمَامَةِ فِي الْبَيْتِ يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ الْيَمِينُ الْفَاجِرَةُ تُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ وَ الزِّنَا يُورِثُ الْفَقْرَ
واما الشرط الثالث :

----------


## فرح

احسنت اخيي اويس
يعطيك العاافيه 
اكمل خيي بارك الله فيك 
دمت بخيييييير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الاخت فرح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

قال الصادق عليه السلام
 في كل نفس من أنفاسك شكر لازم
لك 
بل ألف أو أكثر

و أدنى الشكر رؤية النعمة من الله تعالى من
 غير علة يتعلق القلب بها دون الله عز و جل

والرضا بما أعطى
 و أن لا تعصيه بنعمته
 و تخالفه بشي‏ء من أمره و نهيه بسبب نعمته 

فكن لله عبدا شاكرا على كل حال تجد الله ربا كريما على كل حال‏0


فانا اشكر مروركم على ما كتبته لكم 
واساله تعالى لكم درجة الشاكرين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اما شرطك الثالث
((اذا جائك احد ببضاعه ليبيعها عليك فاكسر قيمتها وقل له انها دون ما تقول بكثير او انها متوفره بالسوق بكثره او انها غير جيده لكي تستطيع ان تاخذها منه باقل مايمكن من السعر 0))

اخي :
الاتقرا القران الكريم كيف انزل العذاب على قوم شعيب لبخسهم الميزان وقال سبحانه صريحا ولاتبخسوا الناس اشيائهم

*==**وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِين*==
فان قولك هذا فيه 
الكذب 
البخس
الظلم 
ثم ان تكسر قلبه وهو خارج ليجلب الرزق؛ هذا فيه نهاية الظلم والقسوه 
وهذا مكر واوعد الله سبحانه على المكر ان لا يحيق الا باهله

*وَمَكْرَ السَّيِّئِ وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِه*
فلا تظن انك اعز عند الله تعالى من قوم شعيب 
وان لم ينزل عليك الزلزلة والصيحه ولكنه يبتليك بولد معوّق اواختلاف في البيت بينك وبين اهلك وبنيك او يبعث اليك من يسومك سوء العذاب بان يسرقك ووو من الابتلائات التي لا حصر ولا عد لها 
فاتقي الله تعالى يارجل ولا تفشي بين الناس هذه الوساوس وان انت تصر على هذه الخطط الشيطانيه فانا

*حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ (129*
*وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنَّا عَامِلُونَ (121) وَانْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ*
والان بعد سنين من العمر قضيناها في التجاره خسر مرات متعدده ووالد زوجته يدفع عنه ولا يملك لا بيت ولادكان 
وانا ببركة القران والعتره والعمل اليسير القليل بهما املك بيوت ومحال تجاريه
ومعروف بصدقي بين الناس والتجار



((اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ أَحَداً لا يَبْلُغُ مِنْ شُكْرِكَ غَايَةً إِلا حَصَلَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ إِحْسَانِكَ مَا يُلْزِمُهُ شُكْراً. (2) وَ لَا يَبْلُغُ مَبْلَغاً مِنْ طَاعَتِكَ وَ إِنِ اجْتَهَدَ إِلَّا كَانَ مُقَصِّراً دُونَ اسْتِحْقَاقِكَ بِفَضْلِكَ (3) فَأَشْكَرُ عِبَادِكَ عَاجِزٌ عَنْ شُكْرِكَ، وَ أَعْبَدُهُمْ مُقَصِّرٌ عَنْ طَاعَتِكَ (4) لَا يَجِبُ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ تَغْفِرَ لَهُ بِاسْتِحْقَاقِهِ، وَ لَا أَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْهُ بِاسْتِيجَابِهِ (5) فَمَنْ غَفَرْتَ لَهُ فَبِطَوْلِكَ، وَ مَنْ رَضِيتَ عَنْهُ فَبِفَضْلِكَ (6) تَشْكُرُ يَسِيرَ مَا شَكَرْتَهُ، وَ تُثِيبُ عَلَى قَلِيلِ مَا تُطَاعُ فِيهِ حَتَّى كَأَنَّ شُكْرَ عِبَادِكَ الَّذِي أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيْهِ ثَوَابَهُمْ وَ أَعْظَمْتَ عَنْهُ جَزَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مَلَكُوا اسْتِطَاعَةَ الِامْتِنَاعِ مِنْهُ دُونَكَ فَكَافَيْتَهُمْ، أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ سَبَبُهُ بِيَدِكَ فَجَازَيْتَهُمْ (7) بَلْ مَلَكْتَ يَا إِلَهِي أَمْرَهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمْلِكُوا عِبَادَتَكَ، وَ أَعْدَدْتَ ثَوَابَهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُفِيضُوا فِي طَاعَتِكَ، وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ سُنَّتَكَ الْإِفْضَالُ، وَ عَادَتَكَ الْإِحْسَانُ، وَ سَبِيلَكَ الْعَفْوُ))
كنت جالسا مع علويتي 
فقلت لها تعالي لنذهب الى زيارة الامام الغريب عليه اليسلام ونطلب منه ان يرزقنا بنتا والبنت كلها خير وبركه
فقالت علويتي 
كيف تجرأ على ذلك وفي هذا الزمان الذي ظهر فيه الفساد في البر والبحر 
قلت لها ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام اكدوا على بركة البنات هاك اسمعي رواياتهم عليهم السلام


***عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ:
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله نِعْمَ الْوَلَدُ بَنَاتُ مُلْطِفَاتٌ مُجَهِّزَاتٌ مُونِسَاتٌ مُبَارَكَاتٌ مُفَلِّيَاتٌ 
ِ ***عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
الْبَنَاتُ حَسَنَاتٌ وَ الْبَنُونَ نِعْمَةٌ فَإِنَّمَا يُثَابُ عَلَى الْحَسَنَاتِ وَ يُسْأَلُ عَنِ النِّعْمَةِ 

***َ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
نِعْمَ الْوَلَدُ الْبَنَاتُ مُلْطِفَاتٌ مُجَهِّزَاتٌ مُؤْنِسَاتٌ بَاكِيَاتٌ مُبَارَكَاتٌ 

***عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ :
نِعْمَ الْوُلْدُ الْبَنَاتُ الْمُخَدَّرَاتُ مَنْ كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُ وَاحِدَةٌ جَعَلَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُ سِتْراً مِنَ النَّارِ وَ مَنْ كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُ ابْنَتَانِ أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ بِهِمَا الْجَنَّةَ وَ مَنْ كُنَّ ثَلَاثاً أَوْ مِثْلَهُنَّ مِنَ الْأَخَوَاتِ وُضِعَ عَنْهُ الْجِهَادُ وَ الصَّدَقَةُ 
***قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
خَيْرُ أَوْلَادِكُمُ الْبَنَاتُ 

***وَ قَالَ عليه السلام:
مَنْ تَمَنَّى مَوْتَ الْبَنَاتِ حُرِمَ أَجْرَهُنَّ وَ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَاصِياً 0

فقالت:
اذن نسلم امرنا الى الله ورسوله واله الكرام عليهم صلوات الله سبحانه وذهبنا الى الامام الرضا عليه السلام وطلبنا منه بنتا 
وبعد اشهر 
جائت الى الدنيا وهي تزف لنا بشائر السعه في الرزق في يوم 11 من شهر رمضان المبارك وقت الاذان جائت الى الدنيا ويديها على آذانها !!!
قالت ام مهدي ماذا نسميها ؟؟
قلت لها انا اعتقد ان الاسم له اهمية بالغة؛ لانك في كل يوم تعيدي هذا الاسم مرات وكرات ولذلك لابد ان يكون الاسم ذو هدف مهم 
توحي بالاسم اسمى معاني اعتقاداتك فتصبح افضل وسيله للدعايه لما نعتقد 
فقالت :
وما الذي تفضل وفق هذا الاعتقاد ان تسميها ؟؟
فلما اخبرتها 
قالت هذا اسم غير متعارف بين الناس 
فقلت لها :
ان افضل حاكم بيني وبينك القرعه فقد قال اهل البيت عليهم السلام القرعه حق 
وقالوا انها لاتخطئ ووردت في القران في مسالة النبي يونس على نبينا واله وعليه السلام
فرضيت 
فجعلنا الاسم الذي انتخبته مع اسماء متعدده في اوراق واودعناها في القران الكريم وجئنا بطفل غير بالغ ولثلاث مرات متتاليه سحب الاسم الذي اتخبته انا وكان0000؟؟ ماذا تتوقعونه؟؟؟

----------


## فرح

بوركت جهووودك خيي اويس 
ويعطيك العاافيه 
ننتظر التكمله 
دمت برعية لله وحفظه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتطار الخطوبه—88-89

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
الاسم الذي انتخبته انا وخرجت القرعه فيه لثلاث مرات (((فدك)))
وكانت نيتي اِحيائا لذكرى مظلومية حبيبة قلوبنا ام المؤمنين الصديقة الشهيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
وبالفعل كلما سالوني ماهذا الاسم؟؟
 كنت اشرح لهم قضية فدك !!
وقلت لزوجتي انظري لو ان هذا الاسم علم انسان واحدا قضية مظلومية السيده الشهيدة لكفى لي فخرا اني استطعت عن طريق اسماء ابنائي اخدم ديني 0
سالتني زوجتي قائلتا 
ما تقول في مسالة المانع انستمر في انجاب الاولاد والبنات في مثل هذه الظروف وساق عيشنا لازال اخضر لم يصلب وتربيتهم مااعسره هذه الايام!!
قلت لها :
في الاحاديث الكثيرة ورد ان الله سبحانه حينما خلق ادم على نبينا واله وعليه السلام اخرج ذريته من صلبه واخذ منهم الميثاق  كما ورد في الحديث: 
الكافي     
ِ قَالَ:
 سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنِ الْعَزْلِ؟؟
 فَقَالَ:
 ذَاكَ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ 

الكافي     
مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ:
 سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنِ الْعَزْلِ؟؟
 فَقَالَ:
 ذَاكَ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ يَصْرِفُهُ حَيْثُ شَاءَ 0

بحارالأنوار     
 وَ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ:
 سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله سُئِلَ عَنِ الْعَزْلِ؟؟
 فَقَالَ:
 لا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا إِنْ يَكُنْ مِمَّا أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْهَا الْمِيثَاقَ فَكَانَتْ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ نُفِخَ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ0

فاننا نعزل ولكن كوني واثقة بالله ان كان مقدر خلق الانسان فان لم يخرج للوجود اليوم سيخرج غدا ولاسيما هناك روايات كثيرة تقول ان هناك كتابا اسمه 
الناموس 
او الديوان
فيه اسماء شيعة ال محمد عليه السلام  الى يوم القيامه 
وبالفعل ومع استعمال المانع الطبيعي رزقنا الله سبحانه بعد 11سنة بنتا مباركتا اخرى 
وفي شهر رمضان المبارك قلت لزوجتي تعال نطلب الحج في ليلة19من الشهر المبارك 
فقالت ولماذا في هذه الليلة ؟؟
قلت لها لان الامام الصادق عليه السلام قال فيها يكتب وفد الحاج
وسئل الامام عليه السلام ايمكن ان يذهب للحج من لم يكتب في ليلة القدر ؟؟
قال عليه السلام :
لا 
وسئل وهل يمكن ان لايذهب من كتب في تلك الليله 
قال عليه السلام :
 لا 
وبالفعل وله الحمد ذهبنا في تلك السنه الى العمرة المباركه
وكان من جملة ما طلبنا من الرسول الكريم وائمة البقيع عليهم جميعا صلوات الله سبحانه000

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
===(((من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه)))===
قلت حينما وقفت امام رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
يا رسول الله ارزقنا ولدا وسأسميه ((محمد علي ))
بنية ان محمد وعلي نفس واحده0
 قالت: ام مهدي:
 وهل يجوز ان تقول يارسول الله ارزقني ؟؟
قلت لها :
نعم وهناك في القران بيان ذلك حيث قال الله سبحانه وتعالى:
*وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَضُوا مَا آَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِنْ* *فَضْلِه**ِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ رَاغِبُونَ*

انظري كيف قال الله سبحانه ==آتاهم الله وكذلك اتاهم رسوله ==
وكم صريحا قال == سيؤتينا الله من فضله وكذلك يؤتينا رسوله من فضله ==
اذن نحن نطلب الفضل للولد من الرسول صلى الله علیه واله وكذلك كل انواع الرزق كما نطلبها من الله سبحانه
وبعد اشهر جاء المولود والحمد لله تعالى وصلى الله على رسوله واله الكرام الى الدنيا وسمينا ه
((محمد علي )) والان نجح في الصف الرابع راحلا الى الصف الخامس انشاء الله تعالى 
فيكون مجموع اولادنا 2بنات و2 ذكور اللهم لك الحمد والثناء
جئت يوما الى البيت فوجدتني زوجتي مهموما 
فقالت :
مابك؟؟ 
فلما اخبرتها  قالت منذ زمن بعيد وانا اسمع هذه الكلمات ولكن ما رتبت عليه اي اثر 
ولكن اخبرني بما دهاك كي اخبرك بما سمعت00

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*ممنــــــــــــــــــوع وضع البريد الاكتروني* 



*الرجاء الاطلاع على القوانين*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*قلت لها عندي صديق جاء الى الدكان وسالني قائلا هل صحيح انك تبني بيتك؟؟*

*قلت له :نعم* 

*فقال:* 

*ان بيتك في منطقه بعيده عن المدينه فلو بعت بيتك واشتريت ارضا بثمنه ثم اقترض لبناء البيت* 

*سالته واين اجلس الى ان يكمل البناء ؟؟*

*قال استاجر* 

*قلت له ولم اقوم بهذا العمل المجهد؟؟*

*قال لانك صاحب بنات فاذا كبرن لا ياتي احد لخطوبتهما لانك في منطقه متاخره حيث بعدها عن مركز المدينه*

*قلت له وانت هل عملت بهذه الفكره التي تشير بها علي؟؟*

*قال نعم اشتريت ارضا ثم اقترضت قروض متعدده وبدئت ببناء بيت ضخم جداوجميل وهذا العمل سيعطي اعتبار لبناتي* 

*قلت له* 
*فاذا اتممت البناء ولم تستطع ان تؤدي القروض فماذا ستعمل ؟؟*

*قال لا انني ساشتري بضاعه كثيره وازيد نشاطي واسدد الديون* 

*قلت له قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* 

*الطمع ضامن غير وفي*

*نعم هذه الكلمه كانت نبراس حياتي*

*لان الطمع يوسوس في النفس بانك خض اعظم الغمار ولا تخف ولكن ما ان تورطت واستحكمت الفتنه عليك يتركك الطمع بل يبدء بلومك* 

*فيا اخي لا تطمع وابني على مقدار ما رزقك الله سبحانه ثم لا تقلق لبناتك وتوكل على الله سبحانه في امرهن*

*ولم يقتنع وتركني متاسفا علي*

*وبعد ان اتم البناء ونقل عائلته للبيت الجديد جاء اصحاب الاموال ومواعيد السلف*

*وكلما حاول ان يرجع اموالهم فلم يستطع فاراد ان يبيع البيت فلم ترض زوجته لانها رات البيت وجماله فكيف تقلع سن الطمع عنه وبعد مئاسي كثيره وخلافات عظيمه وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 

*جن الرجل وحمل الى مستشفى الامراض العقليه* 

*واما انا فبنيت نفس البيت الذي كان هديه من الامام الرضا عليه السلام وفرحنا بنعم الله علينا وتوجهت بالشكر للقران والعتره حيث قال الامام ان نظرت لما فوقك لم ترض بنعم الله سبحانه وحزنت وان نظرت لما دونك شكرت الله –مضمون-*

*فقالت زوجتي الان اخبرك بما سمعتمنذ زمن واخفيته عنك*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
===(((من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه)))===

* قل**ت لها وكيف اخفيتي هذه الحقيقه عني ؟؟*
*قالت لانها غير ضروريه وفيه لك ايذاء كثير* 
*قلت لها وما سمعت ؟؟*
*قالت :*
*كلما ذهبت الى بيت والدي استهزؤا ببيتنا* 
*قلت لها:*
*وباي شيئ يستهزؤن*
*قالت ببعده عن المدينه وكونه في محل يسكنه الفقراء قلت لها* 
*ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام اكدوا على حب المساكين والفقراء*
*الكافي    * 
*يَا عِيسَى تَزَيَّنْ بِالدِّينِ وَ حُبِّ الْمَسَاكِينِ وَ امْشِ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنا*

*مستدرك‏الوسائل    * 
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي بِسَبْعِ خِصَالٍ حُبِّ الْمَسَاكِينِ إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ وَ أَنْ لَا أَسْأَلَ أَحَداً شَيْئا*

*بحارالأنوار    * 
*ْ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ لِعَلِيٍّ يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى وَهَبَ لَكَ حُبَّ الْمَسَاكِينِ وَ الْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَرَضِيتَ بِهِمْ إِخْوَاناً وَ رَضُوا بِكَ إِمَاماً فَطُوبَى لَكَ وَ لِمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ وَ صَدَقَ فِيك‏*
*فانا افتخر ان اعيش بين احباب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* 
*قلت لها نحن اشترطنا في الخطوبه ان لا نتكلم سوى الصدق فاسالك وبماذا كنت تجيبيهم*
*قالت كلما استهزؤا اقول لهم والله ان الحجر الواحد من بيتي لا ابدله وبكل زينة الدنيا* 
*قلت لها اتتصورين ان الامام الرضا عليه السلام يختار لنا الردئ؟؟*
*وفي ليله من الليالي وفي المنتصف منه واذا اشعر باصوات وحركه في الارض كانها الزلزله* 
*ثم استقضت زوجتي فسالتها اتشعرين ما اشعره انا قالت وكيف لا* 
*وفي الصباح هرولت الى خارج البيت واذا*

----------


## القمر الجميل

موضوع جميل يسلمووا ولا تنسى البقيه :idea:

----------


## نسمات

*احسنت اخي الكريم ..*

*بنتظار التكملة ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
===(((من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه)))===
*فلما وصلت خارج البيت واذا بالبلديه في مدينتنا المقدسه عملت عملا مفاجئا جدا* 
*حيث انشات شارعا مهما في هذه الليلة وصممت ان يكون اهم شارع في البلد ربط اهم الشوارع في المدينه وكان بجنبنا مستشفى ولكنه خامل النشاط لبعده عن المدينه* 
*والان حيث وقع على الشارع المهم اهتموا به اشد اهتمام وجهزوه باحسن الاجهزة*
*فارتفعت اسعار الارض في منطقتنا الى ماشاء الله تعالى* 
*من حدود 20 دلار الى حدود 2000دلاار واصبحت المنطقه من المناطق التي يتمنّون الشراء فيه* 
*فقلت لزوجتي* 
*سلام الله تعالى على الامام الرضا عليه السلام* 
*وقد قال الامام الصادق عليه السلام*
*الكافي:     * 
*قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ كُنْ لِمَا لا تَرْجُو أَرْجَى مِنْكَ لِمَا تَرْجُو فَإِنَّ مُوسَى عليه السلام ذَهَبَ لِيَقْتَبِسَ لاهْلِهِ نَاراً فَانْصَرَفَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَ هُوَ نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ* 

*الكافي   * 
*َ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام*
* كُنْ لِمَا لَا تَرْجُو أَرْجَى مِنْكَ لِمَا تَرْجُو فَإِنَّ مُوسَى بْنَ عِمْرَانَ عليه السلام خَرَجَ يَقْتَبِسُ لِأَهْلِهِ نَاراً فَكَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ رَجَعَ نَبِيّاً مُرْسَلًا وَ خَرَجَتْ مَلِكَةُ سَبَإٍ فَأَسْلَمَتْ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ عليه السلام وَ خَرَجَتْ سَحَرَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ يَطْلُبُونَ الْعِزَّ لِفِرْعَوْنَ فَرَجَعُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ.*
*فلاحظي يا ام مهدي هذه الروايات المباركه* 
*تشير على ان الانسان ينبغي ان لايجعل كل امانيه  على ما يملك من   القدرات فنحن نعمل ما بوسعنا ونترك الباقي راجين الله سبحانه ومتوكلين عليه* 
*فان التاجر يشتري البضاعه ويعرضها في محل تجارته ولكنه يرجو الله تعالى في ربحه ؛وهل هو يمسك باعناق الناس كي يشتروا منه؟؟*
*وكذلك نحن حينما رزقنا الامام عليه السلام ما كنا نعلم المستقبل* 
*والان سمعت من امك تتمنى لو كان عندها بيت في منطقتنا* 
* فنحن ان صبرنا فبتوفيق الله سبحانه ولابد للصابر الظفر وان كان مرا فاسمعي كلمات جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* 


**** بشر نفسك إذا صبرت [بالنجاح‏] و الظفر* 
* *** دوام الصبر عنوان الظفر و النصر*
****مرارة الصبر تثمر الظفر* 
* ***مفتاح الظفر لزوم الصبر* 
**** لا يعدم الصبور الظفر و إن طال به الزمان*
*قالت لي ام مهدي كنت يوما في بيت اختك* 
*فنظر بعض اقربائك لي وقالت مستهزئه *

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بما سمعتمنذ زمن واخفيته عنك* 
*اللهم * *صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم**قالت كلما نظروا اليّ همسن في اذن بعضهن البعض قائلات انظري هذه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**لازالت تلبس هذا الثوب منذ سنين عده* *انكسر قلبي من كلامهن لا لان ثوبي قديم بل لاني معروفه بتديني وهذا يحسب على ايماني**قلت لها الا تقرئي هذه الايه المباركه**تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُها لِلَّذينَ لا يُريدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لا فَساداً وَ الْعاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقينَ (83**)**سالوا الامام الصادق عليه السلام ما مقدار العلو الذي ان اراده الانسان حرمه الله من الاخره**قال عليه السلام ان اعتقد ان شسع نعله افضل من اخيه**فكيف ترين سيكون هؤلاء النساء اللاتي لايلبسن الثوب في مجلسين لحب الاستعلاء**ثم الكل يعلمون ان عائلتك كلهم اطباء وعلى مستويات عاليه  وانت من عائله ثريه ولا يكون هذا الايثار الا من اجلي**فلو وسع الله تعالى علينا فلا اتوقع منك ان تكوني كالحمار لا يرى له جمال الا بلباسه لانه لا يملك الا ظاهره**ولذلك ضرب الله الحمار مثلا حين قال سبحانه مثلهم كمثل الحمار يحمل اسفارا* *لان العالم ان لم يعمل بعلمه وبالقران فما فرقه عن الحمار هذا يحمل العلم على ظهره وذاك يحمل العلم في راسه وكلاهما لا يعملان به**وكذلك انت لابد ان تكوني على كبر الشخصيه بحيث لو تنافس النساء بالملابس فانت تنافسي بالفضائل**قالت نسيت اسالك عن مساله مهمه وهي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
===(((من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه)))===

*قلت لها اسالي* 
*قالت :*
*الايمانعك الكسب عن الدرس*
*قلت لها* 
*الاتسمعي ماينقل عن ابي ذر (رضوان الله عليه)  الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه فيقطعك*
*وقال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* 
*نفسك ِخطاك الى قبرك*
*فنحن ان حسبنا كم نتنفس في اليوم من الشهيق والزفير فكل نفس خطوه نحو القبر* 
*فالعاقل يستفيد من كل نفس*
*واكثر وقت الانسان ضياع في الفراغ وقد قال  اهل البيت عليه السلام  عن الفراغ لانه اكثر اوقات الانسان والانسان غافل عنه لاحظي*

*الكافي    * 
*   ٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:*
* قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يُبْغِضُ كَثْرَةَ النَّوْمِ وَ كَثْرَةَ الْفَرَاغِ* 
* الكافي    * 
*حديثَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
* خَلَّتَانِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فِيهِمَا مَفْتُونٌ الصِّحَّةُ وَ الْفَرَاغُ* 
* من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه: * 

*  الصِّحَّةُ وَ الْفَرَاغُ نِعْمَتَانِ مَكْفُورَتَانِ* 
*فانا احاول ان استفيد من هذه النعمه المجهوله* 
*ومع الاسف اكثر الناس محرومين منها بل يبحثوا عن برامج لملئ الفراغ*
*وقتله* 
*وانا في الطرق في كل يوم حدود الساعه* 
*والى ان ياتي المشتري اكون في الدكان فارغا حسبته فكان حدود 4ساعات* 
*وفي البيت وانا انتظر الغذاء حدودنصف ساعه*
*حينما اذهب الى العاصمه لشراء البضاعه واعود حدود الساعتين في الاسبوع*
*وغيرها*
*من الاوقات فلو استفيد منها كاملتا* 
*لاصبحت من اثقف الناس* 
*وانا يا علويتي ترين*
*كيف استفيد من الوقت الم اتمم بهذا الفراغ دورات كامله من التفسير والفقه ووو*
*قالت والله حينما اراك ماسكا بالكتاب ارى ان عمري ماضاع ولا خاب املي في الحياة*
*احب ان تقرا وانا اخيط وانفق عليك* 
*نعم كنت اتاجر ولكن باعتباري* 
*الذي رزقني الله سبحانه عند التجار واكثر النفقات تدفعها زوجتي مساعدتا لي واقضي باقي الوقت في المطالعه*
*قالت لي وكيف ستخطط لتربية الاطفال ؟؟*






َ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قلت لها ان تربيت الاطفال تابع لاهل البيت عليهم السلام ولهم في هذا المجال روايات شافيه وكافيه 
اولها قال الامام عليه السلام ربوا ابنائكم على احاديثنا قبل ان يسبقكم اليهم اعدائنا 
قالت تعني تجعل لهم دروسا كما في المدرسه
قلت لها لا ابدا
ان احسن وسيله اكد عليها الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام القدوه
في وصيته للامام الحسن عليه السلام فاكد عليه ان يسير بسيرة الصالحين عليهم رضوان الله تعالى
فانا وانت نكون احسن قدوه لاطفالنا 
فنعمل بكل ما نعتقد امامهم والحمد لله لم نخلف الوعد معهم 
اتذكر قلت لولدي ساجلب لك دراجة الظهر ونسيت 
فلم ارجع الى البيت وبقيت في الحرم وتناولت الطعام في المطعم والعصر اشتريته لكي لا يرى ولدي مني خلفا للوعد
ولم نكذب في البيت لا في جده ولا في هزله 
ومن القضايا التي اهتتمنا بها قلت لزوجتي ابدا لا تغفلي من القضايا التي يحسبهاىالمجتمع من الهين الذي لا اهميت له
مثلا ان ننظف الانف امامهم فانه يربي الاطفال على ضعف الشخصيه بل لابد ان يعلم لن لكل حركه وسكنه مكان ومقام خاص به 
ولا نسمح بان ناكل الا مجتمعين لان العائله ان اجتمعت على مائده واحده فسيكون امرهم اقرب الى الحنان واكثر الدروس التي القيتها في حياتي على الاطفال وامهم كانت وقت ىالاكل والله يشهد كم وجدت من ثمار لهذا العمل فهم ياكلون وانا اتحدث لهم 
وكنت في شهر رمضان المبارك اجعل لهم جوائز في اخر الشهر 
وكل الشهر القي عليهم بعد الافطار المحاضرات ثم امتحنهم بها اخر الشهر واعطيهم الجوائز
فقالت زوجتي ان مهدي ينام ويسمع خلاف اخولته الجالسات بادب 
قلت لها ابدا لا تدعيه يتكلف اتركيه كيف ما احب 
ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله كان يذهب بين الرعات وهم نائمون وهو يعضهم
ومن الطرق الاخرى عند منامهم كنت اتكلم لهم القصص التي احضرها لهم مسبقا واسالهم عن العبر فيها والنتائج المستفاده
فقالت لي العلويه وما تقول في مسالة العباده اتجبرهم علي الصلاة قلت لها 
ان الائمه عليهم السلام حددوا لكل عمر كيفية امرهم بالصلاة ونحن نسير على منهاجهم
ولكن لا نستعمل الشده بصوره بحيث يكره العباده 
وكنت اصر على زوجتي ان تلتزم امامهم بصلاة اول الوقت ليرى الاطفال القدوه امامهم والا فلا ينفع التذكير بدون العمل
وقررنا ان لا نتكلم باخطائنا امامهم لتذهب حرمة الابوه فقلت لها وان اخطات فاحترمي هيبة الابوه وبعد ذهابهم ذكريني لكي اقوم بتعديل الاشتباه بنفسي 
ولابد ان يفهم الاطفال ان هناك حق وهو الحاكم امامهم وعلى كل من اخطء من افراد العائله
وكثير جدا كنت اقول لهم لا يمكن ان تعرفوا العداله الا بالمعاشره فلا تستعجلوا بالحكم للناس وعلى الناس المعاشره هي التي تبين الحقيقه
قلت لهم ان الصديق كالبحر منظره جميل جدا ولكن اذا دخلت فيه لا تعلم اتلاقي المرجان ام الحيتان 
كذلك الصديق بعد ان تدخل غوره تعلم حقيقته
كنت جالسا في المطبخ لصلاة الفجر فاستيقضت ام مهدي مشيره الى عينيها 
قلت لها علمت انك مانمتي امس قالت اي والله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قلت لها اني علمت بحالك لانني سهرت افكر ايضا
قالت انت بماذا كنت تفكر؟
قلت لها كنت افكر بمستقبل بناتي
قالت نعم كذلك انا مانمت وكل الليل كنت افكر بمستقبلهم
قلت لها الحق لك علي هذا الموضوع ولكن علينا تكليف شرعي محدود في هذه المساله والباقي علي الله توكلنا
هناك كتاب عند اهل البيت عليهم السلام اسمه الديوان او الناموس
فيه اسماء الشيعه باسماء ابائهم وامهاتهم

بحارالأنوار ا
عَنْ حَبَابَةَ الْوَالِبِيَّةِ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع إِنَّ لِيَ ابْنَ أَخٍ وَ هُوَ يَعْرِفُ فَضْلَكُمْ وَ إِنِّي أُحِبُّ أَنْ تُعْلِمَنِي أَ مِنْ شِيعَتِكُمْ قَالَ وَ مَا اسْمُهُ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ فُلَانُ بْنُ فُلَانٍ قَالَتْ فَقَالَ يَا فُلَانَةُ هَاتِ النَّامُوسَ فَجَاءَتْ بِصَحِيفَةٍ تَحْمِلُهَا كَبِيرَةٍ فَنَشَرَهَا ثُمَّ نَظَرَ فِيهَا فَقَالَ نَعَمْ هُوَ ذَا اسْمُهُ وَ اسْمُ أَبِيهِ هَاهُنَا . 
فان كان لبنتنا اولاد في هذا الكتاب فمن يستطيع ان يمنعهم من رزقهم
نعم نعمل بمسؤلياتنا في التربيه والتعليم
ونحاول ان نربي ابنائنا بشكل لكي تستطيع ان تعيش مع زوجها سواء ان كان ثريا او فقيرا
حيث لم نعلم ان الزوج المقبل ماهي مقدراته 
قد ياتي فقير ثم يفتقر او ياتي ثري فيفتقر
قالت صحيح ولكن الناس يبحثون عن البنت الدلوع الخليع
قلت لها لكلن اهل
وقال الامام عليه السلام
للدنيا بنون وللاخره بنون فكونوا من ابناء الاخره
فنحن من ابناء الاخره عسى الله سبحانه يبعث لنا من ابناء الاخره ولكل اهل
فقالت هل من دعاء تقراه البنات لهذا الامر قلت لها نعم
===اعتذر لقصر الحلقه لانني في الزياره===

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

فقلت لها يا ام مهدي احسن دعاء لهن هو دعاء يستشير وهو دعاء موجود في مفاتيح الجنان ومهج الدعوات
مرتا تقرئها صباحا ومره في الليل وعندما يذهبن الى الحرم في اي مكان مقدس كان تقرئها ثلاث مرات متتاليه
ولاتترك قرائة سورة الواقعه في الليل قبل النوم
ويوم الجمعه تقرا 100 مره انا انزلناه في ليلة القدر

وهذه بعض اثار هذا الدعاء كما نقله السيد صاحب المهج

ببعض ثواب هذا الدعاء أما صاحبه حين يدعو
مهج‏الدعوات ص : 123
الله عز و جل يتأثر عليه البر من مفرق رأسه من أعنان السماء إلى الأرض و ينزل الله عز و جل عليه السكينة و تغشاه الرحمة و لا يكون لهذا الدعاء منتهى دون عرش رب العالمين له دوي حول العرش كدوي النحل و ينظر الله عز و جل إلى من دعا بهذا الدعاء و من دعا به ثلاث مرات لا يسأل الله جل اسمه شيئا من الخير في الدنيا و الآخرة إلا أعطاه سؤله بهذا الدعاء و منحه إياه و ينجيه الله من عذاب القبر و يصرف الله عز و جل به عنه ضيق الصدر

هذا القليل القليل من اثار هذا الدعاء 
فعليهن بالادامه لان الامام عليه السلام قال ان الدعاء لا يستجاب لان الانسان يمل من ادامت الدعاء فعليهن بالالحاح 
فقال الامام عليه السلام قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع
فيجب ان يلتزمن بالدعاء زمنا وعددانعم قال الامام عليه السلام اليوم واليومين لا يخل بالادامه
قالت ام مهدي فما ترى شرائط الزوج المثالي حسب روايات اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قلت لها تحبين ان تسمعي الصفات المثاليه للزوج الصالح
فان كان قصدك قبل الزواج
فقد قال رسول الله صل الله عليه واله:
في
الكافي 
إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْهَمَذَانِيِّ قَالَ كَتَبْتُ إِلَى أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي التَّزْوِيجِ فَأَتَانِي كِتَابُهُ بِخَطِّهِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذَا جَاءَكُمْ مَنْ تَرْضَوْنَ خُلُقَهُ وَ دِينَهُ فَزَوِّجُوهُ إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ فَسادٌ كَبِيرٌ

كافي 5 563 باب نوادر ..... ص : 554
بْنِ بَشَّارٍ الْوَاسِطِيِّ قَالَ كَتَبْتُ إِلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام أَنَّ لِي قَرَابَةً قَدْ خَطَبَ إِلَيَّ وَ فِي خُلُقِهِ شَيْ‏ءٌ فَقَالَ لَا تُزَوِّجْهُ إِنْ كَانَ سَيِّئَ الْخُلُقِ
ان اهم الشرائط
هو حسن الخلق لان المال ابدا ليس شرط كم من انسان بدء حياته فقير ثم جائته الدنيا طائعه وكم من انسان بدء حياته ثريا ثم ادبرت الدنيا عنه
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
خيركم خيركم لاهله
وانا خيركم لاهلي
ولا يمكن معرفة الانسان واخلاقه بعد الزواج مما ينقل عنه قبل الزواج نعم ان هذه امور استاناسيه لا بد من السير على مراحلها
كم راينا بعد ان سالنا عنه الكثير قيل بحسن خلقه وبعد الزواج كان انموذجا في سوء الخلق لان واقع الانسان الحقيقيه تتبين في البيت حيث يرتفع كل تكلف عن الانسان وتظهر حقيقته الواقعيه
فالدين والاخلاق الحسنه هذا هو تكليفنا الشرعي للبحث عنه حين اقدام اي احد على ابنتي
فان كان بعد الزواج بخلاف ما اشترطنا فان ضميرنا لا يؤنبنا لاننا سرنا على الصراط المستقيم في هذا الامر ولكن المقدرات جرت بما يريد الله سبحانه
وسوى هذه الشروط لااعلم شرط اخر
فقالت وللمهر ماذا ورد في القران العتره؟؟؟

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم جميعا
يا اهلي واخواني واخواتي
انني في مشهد الرضا عليه السلام 
ادعو لكم وهذه علة تاخري عن الكتابه

----------


## غروب 2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخ اويس القرني على هاذا الموضوع المهم 
 ترجع بالسلامه يارب 
واتمنى ان تكمل لنا الحلقه القادمه الموضوع .
ويشرفني المشاركه بالرد 
 لا تنساني من الدعاء والزياره 
 تحياااااااااااااااااتي 
غروووووووب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا لمرورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررركم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

فقلت لعلويتي
انا اشترطت عليك من اول يوم ان يكون قدوتنا امير المؤمنين وفاطمه عليهما السلام ورضيتي صحيح؟؟؟
قالت نعم 
قلت لها تعالي فالنقرء زواجهما كي نجعله عبره وقدوه ونزوج ابنائنا وفقها
قالت ساسلم لهما مع صعوبتها امام اهلي واصدقائهم الذين هم من اعلى مستويات التخصصات الطبيه
الاتقبل اني يجب ان اعتزلهم ان عملت بما تقول
قلت لها وهل تقبلين ان اعتزل ائمتي وسادتي قالت لا 
قلت لها اسمعي قصة زواج السيدين المباركين عليهم افضل صلوات الله


وَ مِنَ الْمَنَاقِبِ، عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ وَ سَلْمَانَ الْفَارِسِيِّ وَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع وَ كُلٌّ قَالُوا إِنَّهُ لَمَّا أَدْرَكَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص مُدْرَكَ النِّسَاءِ خَطَبَهَا أَكَابِرُ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْفَضْلِ وَ السَّابِقَةِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَ الشَّرَفِ وَ الْمَالِ وَ كَانَ كُلَّمَا ذَكَرَهَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص بِوَجْهِهِ حَتَّى كَانَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْهُمْ يَظُنُّ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص سَاخِطٌ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ قَدْ نَزَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فِيهِ وَحْيٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ لَقَدْ خَطَبَهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص أَمْرُهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا وَ خَطَبَهَا بَعْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ فَقَالَ لَهُ‏


رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص كَمَقَالَتِهِ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ قَالَ وَ إِنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ وَ عُمَرَ كَانَا ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ جَالِسَيْنِ فِي مَسْجِدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ مَعَهُمَا سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ ثُمَّ الْأَوْسِيُّ فَتَذَاكَرُوا مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ قَدْ خَطَبَهَا الْأَشْرَافُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ إِنَّ أَمْرَهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا إِنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهَا زَوَّجَهَا وَ إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ لَمْ يَخْطُبْهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْهَا لَهُ وَ لَا أَرَاهُ يَمْنَعُهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ وَ إِنَّهُ لَيَقَعُ فِي نَفْسِي أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ رَسُولَهُ ص إِنَّمَا يَحْبِسَانِهَا عَلَيْهِ قَالَ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ وَ عَلَى سَعْدِ بْنِ مُعَاذٍ فَقَالَ هَلْ لَكُمَا فِي الْقِيَامِ إِلَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ حَتَّى نَذْكُرَ لَهُ هَذَا فَإِنْ مَنَعَهُ قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ وَاسَيْنَاهُ وَ أَسْعَفْنَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ وَفَّقَكَ اللَّهُ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ فَمَا زِلْتَ مُوَفَّقاً قُومُوا بِنَا عَلَى بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ وَ يُمْنِهِ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ وَ الْتَمَسُوا عَلِيّاً فِي مَنْزِلِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوهُ وَ كَانَ يَنْضَحُ بِبَعِيرٍ كَانَ لَهُ الْمَاءَ عَلَى نَخْلِ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ بِأُجْرَةٍ فَانْطَلَقُوا نَحْوَهُ فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلِيٌّ ع قَالَ مَا وَرَاءَكُمْ وَ مَا الَّذِي جِئْتُمْ لَهُ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْقَ خَصْلَةٌ مِنْ خِصَالِ الْخَيْرِ إِلَّا وَ لَكَ فِيهَا سَابِقَةٌ وَ فَضْلٌ وَ أَنْتَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص بِالْمَكَانِ الَّذِي قَدْ عَرَفْتَ مِنَ الْقَرَابَةِ وَ الصُّحْبَةِ وَ السَّابِقَةِ وَ قَدْ خَطَبَ الْأَشْرَافُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص ابْنَتَهُ فَاطِمَةَ فَرَدَّهُمْ وَ قَالَ إِنَّ أَمْرَهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا إِنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهَا زَوَّجَهَا فَمَا يَمْنَعُكَ أَنْ تَذْكُرَهَا لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ تَخْطُبَهَا مِنْهُ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ رَسُولَهُ ص إِنَّمَا يَحْبِسَانِهَا عَلَيْكَ قَالَ فَتَغَرْغَرَتْ عَيْنَا عَلِيٍّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَ قَالَ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ لَقَدْ هَيَّجْتَ مِنِّي سَاكِناً وَ أَيْقَظْتَنِي لِأَمْرٍ كُنْتُ عَنْهُ غَافِلًا وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ فَاطِمَةَ لَمَوْضِعُ رَغْبَةٍ وَ مَا مِثْلِي قَعَدَ عَنْ مِثْلِهَا غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ لَا تَقُلْ هَذَا يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَإِنَّ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَا فِيهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَ رَسُولِهِ كَهَبَاءٍ مَنْثُورٍ 

قَالَ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع حَلَّ عَنْ نَاضِحِهِ وَ أَقْبَلَ يَقُودُهُ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهِ فَشَدَّهُ فِيهِ وَ لَبِسَ نَعْلَهُ وَ أَقْبَلَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص فِي مَنْزِلِ زَوْجَتِهِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ابْنَةِ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ فَدَقَّ عَلِيٌّ ع الْبَابَ فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ مَنْ بِالْبَابِ فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَقُولَ عَلِيٌّ أَنَا عَلِيٌّ قُومِي يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ فَافْتَحِي لَهُ الْبَابَ وَ مُرِيهِ بِالدُّخُولِ فَهَذَا رَجُلٌ يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ يُحِبُّهُمَا فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي تَذْكُرُ فِيهِ هَذَا وَ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَرَهُ فَقَالَ مَهْ يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ فَهَذَا رَجُلٌ لَيْسَ بِالْخَرِقِ وَ لَا بِالنَّزِقِ هَذَا أَخِي وَ ابْنُ عَمِّي وَ أَحَبُّ الْخَلْقِ إِلَيَّ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَقُمْتُ مُبَادِرَةً أَكَادُ أَنْ أَعْثُرُ بِمِرْطِي فَفَتَحْتُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع وَ وَ اللَّهِ مَا دَخَلَ حِينَ فَتَحْتُ حَتَّى عَلِمَ أَنِّي قَدْ رَجَعْتُ إِلَى خِدْرِي ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ ص وَ عَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ اجْلِسْ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَجَلَسَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ جَعَلَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَأَنَّهُ قَصَدَ الْحَاجَةَ وَ هُوَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يُبْدِيَهَا فَهُوَ مُطْرِقٌ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ حَيَاءً مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ ص عَلِمَ مَا فِي نَفْسِ عَلِيٍّ ع فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنِّي أَرَى أَنَّكَ أَتَيْتَ لِحَاجَةٍ فَقُلْ حَاجَتَكَ وَ أَبْدِ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ فَكُلُّ حَاجَةٍ لَكَ عِنْدِي مَقْضِيَّةٌ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع فَقُلْتُ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي إِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَخَذْتَنِي مِنْ عَمِّكَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ أَسَدٍ وَ أَنَا صَبِيٌّ لَا عَقْلَ لِي فَغَذَّيْتَنِي بِغَذَائِكَ وَ أَدَّبْتَنِي بِأَدَبِكَ فَكُنْتَ إِلَيَّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ أَسَدٍ فِي الْبِرِّ وَ الشَّفَقَةِ وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى هَدَانِي بِكَ وَ عَلَى يَدَيْكَ وَ اسْتَنْقَذَنِي مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ آبَائِي وَ أَعْمَامِي مِنَ الْحَيْرَةِ وَ الشَّكِّ وَ إِنَّكَ وَ اللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذُخْرِي وَ ذَخِيرَتِي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ أَحْبَبْتُ مَعَ مَا شَدَّ اللَّهُ مِنْ عَضُدِي بِكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي بَيْتٌ وَ أَنْ يَكُونَ‏

لِي زَوْجَةٌ أَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهَا وَ قَدْ أَتَيْتُكَ خَاطِباً رَاغِباً أَخْطُبُ إِلَيْكَ ابْنَتَكَ فَاطِمَةَ فَهَلْ أَنْتَ مُزَوِّجِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَرَأَيْتُ وَجْهَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص يَتَهَلَّلُ فَرَحاً وَ سُرُوراً ثُمَّ تَبَسَّمَ فِي وَجْهِ عَلِيٍّ ع فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَهَلْ مَعَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أُزَوِّجُكَ بِهِ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ اللَّهِ مَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَمْرِي شَيْ‏ءٌ أَمْلِكُ سَيْفِي وَ دِرْعِي وَ نَاضِحِي وَ مَا أَمْلِكُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص يَا عَلِيُّ أَمَّا سَيْفُكَ فَلَا غِنًى بِكَ عَنْهُ تُجَاهِدُ بِهِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ تُقَاتِلُ بِهِ أَعْدَاءَ اللَّهِ وَ نَاضِحُكَ تَنْضِحُ بِهِ عَلَى نَخْلِكَ وَ أَهْلِكَ وَ تَحْمِلُ عَلَيْهِ رَحْلَكَ فِي سَفَرِكَ وَ لَكِنِّي قَدْ زَوَّجْتُكَ بِالدِّرْعِ وَ رَضِيتُ بِهَا مِنْكَ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ أُبَشِّرُكَ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع قُلْتُ نَعَمْ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي بَشِّرْنِي فَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تَزَلْ مَيْمُونَ النَّقِيبَةِ مُبَارَكَ الطَّائِرِ رَشِيدَ الْأَمْرِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص أَبْشِرْ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ زَوَّجَكَهَا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ أُزَوِّجَكَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لَقَدْ هَبَطَ عَلَيَّ فِي مَوْضِعِي مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنِي مَلَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَهُ وُجُوهٌ شَتَّى وَ أَجْنِحَةٌ شَتَّى لَمْ أَرَ قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مِثْلَهُ فَقَالَ لِي السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ أَبْشِرْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ بِاجْتِمَاعِ الشَّمْلِ وَ طَهَارَةِ النَّسْلِ فَقُلْتُ وَ مَا ذَاكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ فَقَالَ لِي يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَنَا سَيْطَائِيلُ الْمَلَكُ الْمُوَكَّلُ بِإِحْدَى قَوَائِمِ الْعَرْشِ سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ لِي فِي بِشَارَتِكَ وَ هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ ع فِي أَثَرِي يُخْبِرُكَ عَنْ رَبِّكَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِكَرَامَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ص فَمَا اسْتَتَمَّ كَلَامَهُ حَتَّى هَبَطَ عَلَيَّ جَبْرَئِيلُ فَقَالَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ وَضَعَ فِي يَدِي حَرِيرَةً بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ حَرِيرِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ فِيهِ سَطْرَانِ مَكْتُوبَانِ بِالنُّورِ فَقُلْتُ حَبِيبِي جَبْرَئِيلُ مَا هَذِهِ الْحَرِيرَةُ وَ مَا هَذِهِ الْخُطُوطُ فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ اطِّلَاعَةً فَاخْتَارَكَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ فَبَعَثَكَ بِرِسَالَتِهِ ثُمَّ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثَانِيَةً فَاخْتَارَ لَكَ مِنْهَا أَخاً وَ وَزِيراً 
وَ مِنَ الْمَنَاقِبِ، عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ وَ سَلْمَانَ الْفَارِسِيِّ وَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع وَ كُلٌّ قَالُوا إِنَّهُ لَمَّا أَدْرَكَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص مُدْرَكَ النِّسَاءِ خَطَبَهَا أَكَابِرُ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْفَضْلِ وَ السَّابِقَةِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَ الشَّرَفِ وَ الْمَالِ وَ كَانَ كُلَّمَا ذَكَرَهَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص بِوَجْهِهِ حَتَّى كَانَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْهُمْ يَظُنُّ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص سَاخِطٌ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ قَدْ نَزَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فِيهِ وَحْيٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ لَقَدْ خَطَبَهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص أَمْرُهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا وَ خَطَبَهَا بَعْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ فَقَالَ لَهُ‏
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص كَمَقَالَتِهِ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ قَالَ وَ إِنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ وَ عُمَرَ كَانَا ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ جَالِسَيْنِ فِي مَسْجِدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ مَعَهُمَا سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ ثُمَّ الْأَوْسِيُّ فَتَذَاكَرُوا مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ قَدْ خَطَبَهَا الْأَشْرَافُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ إِنَّ أَمْرَهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا إِنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهَا زَوَّجَهَا وَ إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ لَمْ يَخْطُبْهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْهَا لَهُ وَ لَا أَرَاهُ يَمْنَعُهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ وَ إِنَّهُ لَيَقَعُ فِي نَفْسِي أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ رَسُولَهُ ص إِنَّمَا يَحْبِسَانِهَا عَلَيْهِ قَالَ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ وَ عَلَى سَعْدِ بْنِ مُعَاذٍ فَقَالَ هَلْ لَكُمَا فِي الْقِيَامِ إِلَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ حَتَّى نَذْكُرَ لَهُ هَذَا فَإِنْ مَنَعَهُ قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ وَاسَيْنَاهُ وَ أَسْعَفْنَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ وَفَّقَكَ اللَّهُ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ فَمَا زِلْتَ مُوَفَّقاً قُومُوا بِنَا عَلَى بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ وَ يُمْنِهِ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ وَ الْتَمَسُوا عَلِيّاً فِي مَنْزِلِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوهُ وَ كَانَ يَنْضَحُ بِبَعِيرٍ كَانَ لَهُ الْمَاءَ عَلَى نَخْلِ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ بِأُجْرَةٍ فَانْطَلَقُوا نَحْوَهُ فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلِيٌّ ع قَالَ مَا وَرَاءَكُمْ وَ مَا الَّذِي جِئْتُمْ لَهُ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْقَ خَصْلَةٌ مِنْ خِصَالِ الْخَيْرِ إِلَّا وَ لَكَ فِيهَا سَابِقَةٌ وَ فَضْلٌ وَ أَنْتَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص بِالْمَكَانِ الَّذِي قَدْ عَرَفْتَ مِنَ الْقَرَابَةِ وَ الصُّحْبَةِ وَ السَّابِقَةِ وَ قَدْ خَطَبَ الْأَشْرَافُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص ابْنَتَهُ فَاطِمَةَ فَرَدَّهُمْ وَ قَالَ إِنَّ أَمْرَهَا إِلَى رَبِّهَا إِنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهَا زَوَّجَهَا فَمَا يَمْنَعُكَ أَنْ تَذْكُرَهَا لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ تَخْطُبَهَا مِنْهُ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ رَسُولَهُ ص إِنَّمَا يَحْبِسَانِهَا عَلَيْكَ قَالَ فَتَغَرْغَرَتْ عَيْنَا عَلِيٍّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَ قَالَ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ لَقَدْ هَيَّجْتَ مِنِّي سَاكِناً وَ أَيْقَظْتَنِي لِأَمْرٍ كُنْتُ عَنْهُ غَافِلًا وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ فَاطِمَةَ لَمَوْضِعُ رَغْبَةٍ وَ مَا مِثْلِي قَعَدَ عَنْ مِثْلِهَا غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ قِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ لَا تَقُلْ هَذَا يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَإِنَّ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَا فِيهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَ رَسُولِهِ كَهَبَاءٍ مَنْثُورٍ 


قَالَ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع حَلَّ عَنْ نَاضِحِهِ وَ أَقْبَلَ يَقُودُهُ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهِ فَشَدَّهُ فِيهِ وَ لَبِسَ نَعْلَهُ وَ أَقْبَلَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص فِي مَنْزِلِ زَوْجَتِهِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ابْنَةِ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ فَدَقَّ عَلِيٌّ ع الْبَابَ فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ مَنْ بِالْبَابِ فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَقُولَ عَلِيٌّ أَنَا عَلِيٌّ قُومِي يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ فَافْتَحِي لَهُ الْبَابَ وَ مُرِيهِ بِالدُّخُولِ فَهَذَا رَجُلٌ يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ يُحِبُّهُمَا فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي تَذْكُرُ فِيهِ هَذَا وَ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَرَهُ فَقَالَ مَهْ يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ فَهَذَا رَجُلٌ لَيْسَ بِالْخَرِقِ وَ لَا بِالنَّزِقِ هَذَا أَخِي وَ ابْنُ عَمِّي وَ أَحَبُّ الْخَلْقِ إِلَيَّ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَقُمْتُ مُبَادِرَةً أَكَادُ أَنْ أَعْثُرُ بِمِرْطِي فَفَتَحْتُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع وَ وَ اللَّهِ مَا دَخَلَ حِينَ فَتَحْتُ حَتَّى عَلِمَ أَنِّي قَدْ رَجَعْتُ إِلَى خِدْرِي ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ ص وَ عَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ اجْلِسْ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَجَلَسَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ع بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ جَعَلَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَأَنَّهُ قَصَدَ الْحَاجَةَ وَ هُوَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يُبْدِيَهَا فَهُوَ مُطْرِقٌ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ حَيَاءً مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ ص عَلِمَ مَا فِي نَفْسِ عَلِيٍّ ع فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنِّي أَرَى أَنَّكَ أَتَيْتَ لِحَاجَةٍ فَقُلْ حَاجَتَكَ وَ أَبْدِ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ فَكُلُّ حَاجَةٍ لَكَ عِنْدِي مَقْضِيَّةٌ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع فَقُلْتُ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي إِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَخَذْتَنِي مِنْ عَمِّكَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ أَسَدٍ وَ أَنَا صَبِيٌّ لَا عَقْلَ لِي فَغَذَّيْتَنِي بِغَذَائِكَ وَ أَدَّبْتَنِي بِأَدَبِكَ فَكُنْتَ إِلَيَّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ أَسَدٍ فِي الْبِرِّ وَ الشَّفَقَةِ وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى هَدَانِي بِكَ وَ عَلَى يَدَيْكَ وَ اسْتَنْقَذَنِي مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ آبَائِي وَ أَعْمَامِي مِنَ الْحَيْرَةِ وَ الشَّكِّ وَ إِنَّكَ وَ اللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذُخْرِي وَ ذَخِيرَتِي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ أَحْبَبْتُ مَعَ مَا شَدَّ اللَّهُ مِنْ عَضُدِي بِكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي بَيْتٌ وَ أَنْ يَكُون‏

اتظروا الباقي
لنشارك في زواج سيدي البشريه

----------


## ورد البنفسج

في انتظار البقية اخي اويس

انا من المتابعين من البداية

وأرجو ان لاتنسانا من الدعاء عند سيدي ومولاي الامام الرضا عليه السلام

أرجوك ان تدعوا لي بالنجاح 

في الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله سأكون في ضيافة مولاي غريب طوس.

----------


## looovely

اسلوب مشوق ورائع بنتظار التتمه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

لِي زَوْجَةٌ أَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهَا وَ قَدْ أَتَيْتُكَ خَاطِباً رَاغِباً أَخْطُبُ إِلَيْكَ ابْنَتَكَ فَاطِمَةَ فَهَلْ أَنْتَ مُزَوِّجِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَرَأَيْتُ وَجْهَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص يَتَهَلَّلُ فَرَحاً وَ سُرُوراً ثُمَّ تَبَسَّمَ فِي وَجْهِ عَلِيٍّ ع فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَهَلْ مَعَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أُزَوِّجُكَ بِهِ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ اللَّهِ مَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَمْرِي شَيْ‏ءٌ أَمْلِكُ سَيْفِي وَ دِرْعِي وَ نَاضِحِي وَ مَا أَمْلِكُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص يَا عَلِيُّ أَمَّا سَيْفُكَ فَلَا غِنًى بِكَ عَنْهُ تُجَاهِدُ بِهِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ تُقَاتِلُ بِهِ أَعْدَاءَ اللَّهِ وَ نَاضِحُكَ تَنْضِحُ بِهِ عَلَى نَخْلِكَ وَ أَهْلِكَ وَ تَحْمِلُ عَلَيْهِ رَحْلَكَ فِي سَفَرِكَ وَ لَكِنِّي قَدْ زَوَّجْتُكَ بِالدِّرْعِ وَ رَضِيتُ بِهَا مِنْكَ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ أُبَشِّرُكَ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ ع قُلْتُ نَعَمْ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي بَشِّرْنِي فَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تَزَلْ مَيْمُونَ النَّقِيبَةِ مُبَارَكَ الطَّائِرِ رَشِيدَ الْأَمْرِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص أَبْشِرْ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ زَوَّجَكَهَا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ أُزَوِّجَكَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لَقَدْ هَبَطَ عَلَيَّ فِي مَوْضِعِي مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنِي مَلَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَهُ وُجُوهٌ شَتَّى وَ أَجْنِحَةٌ شَتَّى لَمْ أَرَ قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مِثْلَهُ فَقَالَ لِي السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ أَبْشِرْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ بِاجْتِمَاعِ الشَّمْلِ وَ طَهَارَةِ النَّسْلِ فَقُلْتُ وَ مَا ذَاكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ فَقَالَ لِي يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَنَا سَيْطَائِيلُ الْمَلَكُ الْمُوَكَّلُ بِإِحْدَى قَوَائِمِ الْعَرْشِ سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ لِي فِي بِشَارَتِكَ وَ هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ ع فِي أَثَرِي يُخْبِرُكَ عَنْ رَبِّكَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِكَرَامَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ص فَمَا اسْتَتَمَّ كَلَامَهُ حَتَّى هَبَطَ عَلَيَّ جَبْرَئِيلُ فَقَالَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ وَضَعَ فِي يَدِي حَرِيرَةً بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ حَرِيرِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ فِيهِ سَطْرَانِ مَكْتُوبَانِ بِالنُّورِ فَقُلْتُ حَبِيبِي جَبْرَئِيلُ مَا هَذِهِ الْحَرِيرَةُ وَ مَا هَذِهِ الْخُطُوطُ فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ اطِّلَاعَةً فَاخْتَارَكَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ فَبَعَثَكَ بِرِسَالَتِهِ ثُمَّ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثَانِيَةً فَاخْتَارَ لَكَ مِنْهَا أَخاً وَ وَزِيراً وَ صَاحِباً وَ خَتَناً فَزَوَّجَهُ ابْنَتَكَ فَاطِمَةَ فَقُلْتُ حَبِيبِي جَبْرَئِيلُ وَ مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ فَقَالَ لِي يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَخُوكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ ابْنُ عَمِّكَ فِي النَّسَبِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْحَى إِلَى الْجِنَانِ أَنْ تَزَخْرَفِي فَتَزَخْرَفَتِ الْجِنَانُ وَ إِلَى شَجَرَةِ طُوبَى احْمِلِي الْحُلِيَّ وَ الْحُلَلَ وَ تَزَيَّنَتِ الْحُورُ الْعِينُ وَ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ أَنْ تَجْتَمِعَ فِي السَّمَاءِ الرَّابِعَةِ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ فَهَبَطَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا إِلَيْهَا وَ صَعِدَ مِنْ تَحْتِهَا إِلَيْهَا وَ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ رِضْوَانَ فَنَصَبَ مِنْبَرَ الْكَرَامَةِ عَلَى بَابِ الْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ وَ هُوَ الَّذِي خَطَبَ عَلَيْهِ آدَمُ عَرَضَ الْأَسْمَاءِ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَ هُوَ مِنْبَرٌ مِنْ نُورٍ فَأَوْحَى إِلَى مَلَكٍ مِنْ مَلَائِكَةِ حُجُبِهِ يُقَالُ لَهُ رَاحِيلُ أَنْ يَعْلُوَ ذَلِكَ الْمِنْبَرَ وَ أَنْ يَحْمَدَهُ بِمَحَامِدِهِ وَ يُمَجِّدَهُ وَ بِتَمْجِيدِهِ وَ أَنْ يُثَنِّيَ عَلَيْهِ بِمَا هُوَ أَهْلُهُ وَ لَيْسَ فِي الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَحْسَنُ مَنْطِقاً وَ لَا أَحْلَى لُغَةً مِنْ رَاحِيلَ الْمَلَكِ فَعَلَا الْمِنْبَرَ وَ حَمِدَ رَبَّهُ وَ مَجَّدَهُ وَ قَدَّسَهُ وَ أَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ بِمَا هُوَ أَهْلُهُ فَارْتَجَّتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ فَرَحاً وَ سُرُوراً قَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ ثُمَّ أَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَيَّ أَنِ اعْقِدْ عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ فَإِنِّي قَدْ زَوَّجْتُ أَمَتِي فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ حَبِيبِي مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدِي عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ فَعَقَدْتُ عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ وَ أَشْهَدْتُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ أَجْمَعِينَ وَ كُتِبَ شَهَادَتُهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَرِيرَةِ وَ قَدْ أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ أَعْرِضَهَا عَلَيْكَ وَ أَنْ أَخْتِمَهَا بِخَاتَمِ مِسْكٍ وَ أَنْ أَدْفَعَهَا إِلَى رِضْوَانَ وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَمَّا أَشْهَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ عَلَى تَزْوِيجِ عَلِيٍّ مِنْ فَاطِمَةَ أَمَرَ شَجَرَةَ طُوبَى أَنْ تَنْثُرَ حَمْلَهَا مِنَ الْحُلِيِّ وَ الْحُلَلِ فَنَثَرَتْ مَا فِيهَا فَالْتَقَطَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَ الْحُورُ الْعِينُ وَ إِنَّ الْحُورَ الْعِينَ لَيَتَهَادَيْنَهُ وَ يَفْخَرْنَ بِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ آمُرَكَ أَنْ تُزَوِّجَ عَلِيّاً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَاطِمَةَ وَ تُبَشِّرَهُمَا بِغُلَامَيْنِ زَكِيَّيْنِ نَجِيبَيْنِ طَاهِرَيْنِ طَيِّبَيْنِ خَيِّرَيْنِ فَاضِلَيْنِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا عَرَجَ الْمَلَكُ مِنْ عِنْدِي حَتَّى دَقَقْتَ الْبَابَ أَلَا وَ إِنِّي مُنْفِذٌ فِيكَ أَمْرَ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ امْضِ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ أَمَامِي فَإِنِّي خَارِجٌ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ وَ مُزَوِّجُكَ عَلَى رُءُوسِ النَّاسِ وَ ذَاكِرٌ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ مَا تَقَرُّ بِهِ عَيْنُكَ وَ أَعْيُنُ‏مُحِبِّيكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ فَخَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص مُسْرِعاً إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَمَا تَوَسَّطْنَاهُ حَتَّى لَحِقَ بِنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص وَ إِنَّ وَجْهَهُ لَيَتَهَلَّلُ سُرُوراً وَ فَرَحاً فَقَالَ يَا بِلَالُ فَأَجَابَهُ فَقَالَ لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ اجْمَعْ إِلَيَّ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَ الْأَنْصَارَ فَجَمَعَهُمْ ثُمَّ رَقَى دَرَجَةً مِنَ الْمِنْبَرِ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَ أَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَ قَالَ مَعَاشِرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ أَتَانِي آنِفاً فَأَخْبَرَنِي عَنْ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنَّهُ جَمَعَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ وَ أَنَّهُ أَشْهَدَهُمْ جَمِيعاً أَنَّهُ زَوَّجَ أَمَتَهُ فَاطِمَةَ ابْنَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَبْدِهِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُزَوِّجَهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ أُشْهِدَكُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ جَلَسَ وَ قَالَ لِعَلِيٍّ ع قُمْ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَاخْطُبْ أَنْتَ لِنَفْسِكَ قَالَ فَقَامَ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَ أَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَ صَلَّى عَلَى النَّبِيِّ ص وَ قَالَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ شُكْراً لِأَنْعُمِهِ وَ أَيَادِيهِ وَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ شَهَادَةً تَبْلُغُهُ وَ تُرْضِيهِ وَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَاةً تُزْلِفُهُ وَ تُحْظِيهِ وَ النِّكَاحُ مِمَّا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِهِ وَ رَضِيَهُ وَ مَجْلِسُنَا هَذَا مِمَّا قَضَاهُ اللَّهُ وَ أَذِنَ فِيهِ وَ قَدْ زَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص ابْنَتَهُ فَاطِمَةَ وَ جَعَلَ صَدَاقَهَا دِرْعِي هَذَا وَ قَدْ رَضِيتُ بِذَلِكَ فَاسْأَلُوهُ وَ اشْهَدُوا فَقَالَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص زَوَّجْتَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ فَقَالُوا بَارَكَ اللَّهُ لَهُمَا وَ عَلَيْهِمَا وَ جَمَعَ شَمْلَهُمَا قَالَ عَلِيٌّ فَأَقْبَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ انْطَلِقِ الْآنَ فَبِعْ دِرْعَكَ وَ ائْتِنِي بِثَمَنِهِ حَتَّى أُهَيِّئَ لَكَ وَ لِابْنَتِي فَاطِمَةَ مَا يُصْلِحُكُمَا

----------


## ورد البنفسج

أين بقية القصة أخي أويس 
 :sad2:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم جميعا
اعتذر عن غيبتي لاني كنت في زيارة الامام الغريب عليه السلام ادعو لكم والان ساكتب لكم بقية ذكرياتي ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

قَالَ عَلِيٌّ فَانْطَلَقْتُ فَبِعْتُهُ بِأَرْبَعِمِائَةِ دِرْهَمِ سُودٍ هَجَرِيَّةٍ 
وَ قَبَضَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص فَانْطَلَقْتُ وَ اشْتَرَيْتُ فِرَاشاً مِنْ خَيْشِ مِصْرَ مَحْشُوّاً بِالصُّوفِ وَ نَطْعاً مِنْ أَدَمٍ وَ وِسَادَةً مِنْ أَدَمٍ حَشْوُهَا مِنْ لِيفِ النَّخْلِ وَ عَبَاءَةً خَيْبَرِيَّةً وَ قِرْبَةً لِلْمَاءِ وَ كِيزَاناً وَ جِرَاراً وَ مِطْهَرَةً لِلْمَاءِ وَ سِتْرَ صُوفٍ رَقِيقاً وَ حَمَلْنَاهُ جَمِيعاً حَتَّى وَضَعْنَاهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ بَكَى وَ جَرَتْ دُمُوعُهُ ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لِقَوْمٍ جُلُّ آنِيَتِهِمُ الْخَزَفُ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ وَ دَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص بَاقِيَ ثَمَنِ الدِّرْعِ إِلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَقَالَ اتْرُكِي هَذِهِ الدَّرَاهِمَ عِنْدَكِ وَ مَكَثْتُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ شَهْراً لَا أُعَاوِدُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص فِي أَمْرِ فَاطِمَةَ بِشَيْ‏ءٍ اسْتِحْيَاءً مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص غَيْرَ أَنِّي كُنْتُ إِذَا خَلَوْتُ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ يَقُولُ لِي يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ مَا أَحْسَنَ زَوْجَتَكِ وَ أَجْمَلَهَا أَبْشِرْ يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ فَقَدْ زَوَّجْتُكِ سَيِّدَةَ نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ فَلَمَّا كَانَ بَعْدَ شَهْرٍ دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ أَخِي عَقِيلُ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ فَقَالَ يَا أَخِي مَا فَرِحْتُ بِشَيْ‏ءٍ كَفَرَحِي بِتَزْوِيجِكَ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ ص يَا أَخِي فَمَا بَالُكَ لَا تَسْأَلُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص يُدْخِلُهَا عَلَيْكَ فَنَقَرَّ عَيْناً بِاجْتِمَاعِ شَمْلِكُمَا قَالَ عَلِيٌّ وَ اللَّهِ يَا أَخِي إِنِّي لَأُحِبُّ ذَلِكَ وَ مَا يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ مَسْأَلَتِهِ إِلَّا الْحَيَاءُ مِنْهُ فَقَالَ أَقْسَمْتُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا قُمْتَ مَعِي‏

فَقُمْنَا نُرِيدُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص فَلَقِينَا فِي طَرِيقِنَا أُمَّ أَيْمَنَ مَوْلَاةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَذَكَرْنَا ذَلِكَ لَهَا فَقَالَتْ لَا تَفْعَلْ وَ دَعْنَا نَحْنُ نُكَلِّمُهُ فَإِنَّ كَلَامَ النِّسَاءِ فِي هَذَا الْأَمْرِ أَحْسَنُ وَ أَوْقَعُ بِقُلُوبِ الرِّجَالِ ثُمَّ انْثَنَتْ رَاجِعَةً فَدَخَلَتْ إِلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَأَعْلَمَتْهَا بِذَلِكَ وَ أَعْلَمَتْ نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ ص فَاجْتَمَعْنَ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ كَانَ فِي بَيْتِ عَائِشَةَ فَأَحْدَقْنَ بِهِ وَ قُلْنَ فَدَيْنَاكَ بِآبَائِنَا وَ أُمَّهَاتِنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدِ اجْتَمَعْنَا لِأَمْرٍ لَوْ أَنَّ خَدِيجَةَ فِي الْأَحْيَاءِ لَقَرَّتْ بِذَلِكَ عَيْنُهَا قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَلَمَّا ذَكَرْنَا خَدِيجَةَ بَكَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص ثُمَّ قَالَ خَدِيجَةُ وَ أَيْنَ مِثْلُ خَدِيجَةَ صَدَّقَتْنِي حِينَ كَذَّبَنِي النَّاسُ وَ وَازَرَتْنِي عَلَى دِينِ اللَّهِ وَ أَعَانَتْنِي عَلَيْهِ بِمَالِهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُبَشِّرَ خَدِيجَةَ بِبَيْتٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ مِنْ قَصَبِ الزُّمُرُّدِ لَا صَخَبَ فِيهِ وَ لَا نَصَبَ قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ فَقُلْنَا فَدَيْنَاكَ بِآبَائِنَا وَ أُمَّهَاتِنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَمْ تَذْكُرْ مِنْ خَدِيجَةَ أَمْراً إِلَّا وَ قَدْ كَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا قَدْ مَضَتْ إِلَى رَبِّهَا فَهَنَّأَهَا اللَّهُ بِذَلِكَ وَ جَمَعَ بَيْنَنَا وَ بَيْنَهَا فِي دَرَجَاتِ جَنَّتِهِ وَ رِضْوَانِهِ وَ رَحْمَتِهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ هَذَا أَخُوكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ ابْنُ عَمِّكَ فِي النَّسَبِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ يُحِبُّ أَنْ تُدْخِلَ عَلَيْهِ زَوْجَتَهُ فَاطِمَةَ ع وَ تَجْمَعَ بِهَا شَمْلَهُ فَقَالَ يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ فَمَا بَالُ عَلِيٍّ لَا يَسْأَلُنِي ذَلِكَ فَقُلْتُ يَمْنَعُهُ الْحَيَاءُ مِنْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَتْ أُمُّ أَيْمَنَ فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص انْطَلِقِي إِلَى عَلِيٍّ فَأْتِينِي بِهِ فَخَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَإِذَا عَلِيٌّ يَنْتَظِرُنِي لِيَسْأَلَنِي عَنْ جَوَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَلَمَّا رَآنِي قَالَ مَا وَرَاكِ يَا أُمَّ أَيْمَنَ قُلْتُ أَجِبْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص قَالَ ع فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَ قُمْنَ أَزْوَاجُهُ فَدَخَلْنَ الْبَيْتَ وَ جَلَسْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مُطْرِقاً نَحْوَ الْأَرْضِ حَيَاءً مِنْهُ فَقَالَ أَ تُحِبُّ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَتُكَ فَقُلْتُ وَ أَنَا مُطْرِقٌ نَعَمْ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي فَقَالَ نَعَمْ وَ كَرَامَةً يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ أُدْخِلُهَا عَلَيْكَ فِي لَيْلَتِنَا هَذِهِ أَوْ فِي لَيْلَةِ غَدٍ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فَقُمْتُ فَرِحاً مَسْرُوراً وَ أَمَرَ ص أَزْوَاجَهُ أَنْ يُزَيِّنَّ 
بحارالأنوار ج : 43 ص : 132
فَاطِمَةَ ع وَ يُطَيِّبْنَهَا وَ يَفْرِشْنَ لَهَا بَيْتاً لِيُدْخِلْنَهَا عَلَى بَعْلِهَا فَفَعَلْنَ ذَلِكَ وَ أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص مِنَ الدَّرَاهِمِ الَّتِي سَلَّمَهَا إِلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ عَشَرَةَ دَرَاهِمَ فَدَفَعَهَا إِلَيَّ وَ قَالَ اشْتَرِ سَمْناً وَ تَمْراً وَ أَقِطاً فَاشْتَرَيْتُ وَ أَقْبَلْتُ بِهِ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص فَحَسَرَ عَنْ ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَ دَعَا بِسُفْرَةٍ مِنْ أَدَمٍ وَ جَعَلَ يَشْدَخُ التَّمْرَ وَ السَّمْنَ وَ يَخْلِطُهُمَا بِالْأَقِطِ حَتَّى اتَّخَذَهُ حَيْساً ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا عَلِيُّ ادْعُ مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ فَخَرَجْتُ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ وَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص مُتَوَافِرُونَ فَقُلْتُ أَجِيبُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ص فَقَامُوا جَمِيعاً وَ أَقْبَلُوا نَحْوَ النَّبِيِّ ص فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ أَنَّ الْقَوْمَ كَثِيرٌ فَجَلَّلَ السُّفْرَةَ بِمِنْدِيلٍ وَ قَالَ أَدْخِلْ عَلَيَّ عَشَرَةً بَعْدَ عَشَرَةٍ فَفَعَلْتُ وَ جَعَلُوا يَأْكُلُونَ وَ يَخْرُجُونَ وَ لَا يَنْقُصُ الطَّعَامُ حَتَّى لَقَدْ أَكَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْحَيْسِ سَبْعُمِائَةِ رَجُلٍ وَ امْرَأَةٍ بِبَرَكَةِ النَّبِيِّ ص قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ ثُمَّ دَعَا بِابْنَتِهِ فَاطِمَةَ وَ دَعَا بِعَلِيٍّ ع فَأَخَذَ عَلِيّاً بِيَمِينِهِ وَ فَاطِمَةَ بِشِمَالِهِ وَ جَمَعَهُمَا إِلَى صَدْرِهِ فَقَبَّلَ بَيْنَ أَعْيُنِهِمَا وَ دَفَعَ فَاطِمَةَ إِلَى عَلِيٍّ وَ قَالَ يَا عَلِيُّ نِعْمَ الزَّوْجَةُ زَوْجَتُكَ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى فَاطِمَةَ وَ قَالَ يَا فَاطِمَةُ نِعْمَ الْبَعْلُ بَعْلُكَ ثُمَّ قَامَ يَمْشِي بَيْنَهُمَا حَتَّى أَدْخَلَهُمَا بَيْتَهُمَا الَّذِي هُيِّئَ لَهُمَا ثُمَّ خَرَجَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِمَا فَأَخَذَ بِعِضَادَتَيِ الْبَابِ فَقَالَ طَهَّرَكُمَا اللَّهُ وَ طَهَّرَ نَسْلَكُمَا أَنَا سِلْمٌ لِمَنْ سَالَمَكُمَا وَ حَرْبٌ لِمَنْ حَارَبَكُمَا أَسْتَوْدِعُكُمَا اللَّهَ وَ أَسْتَخْلِفُهُ عَلَيْكُمَا قَالَ عَلِيٌّ وَ مَكَثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثاً لَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْنَا فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي صَبِيحَةِ الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعِ جَاءَنَا لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا فَصَادَفَ فِي حُجْرَتِنَا أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتَ عُمَيْسٍ الْخَثْعَمِيَّةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا مَا يَقِفُكِ هَاهُنَا وَ فِي الْحُجْرَةِ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَتْ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي إِنَّ الْفَتَاةَ إِذَا زُفَّتْ إِلَى زَوْجِهَا تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ تَتَعَاهَدُهَا وَ تَقُومُ بِحَوَائِجِهَا فَأَقَمْتُ هَاهُنَا لِأَقْضِيَ حَوَائِجَ فَاطِمَةَ ع قَالَ ص يَا أَسْمَاءُ قَضَى اللَّهُ لَكِ حَوَائِجَ الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ

----------

